# Under strange stars



## Someone (Jun 2, 2004)

It´s hot. And humid. The kind of humid hot that traveller say asphixiates you in the jungle; or maybe not so extreme, since some of you _have_ been in the jungle and know that´s a lot worse than this. But it´s still uncomfortable. 

“There´s only 900 dinars here” one of you say.

“And?”

“Our agreement was 1000”

“Oh yes, oh yes, it´s true” says Ahmed. Ahmed is a small and hunched man that looks like if he had a sizeable part of mouse blood. “Very true. But see, I don´t have all the cash. I expected to, but don´t have. Nononononono, you won´t need that thing” says nervously when half a blade shines outside the sheath. “See, someone had a debt with me, I hoped he would pay with sound money, but only had this book. I´m sure it´s worth the money.”

You look around. It´s a busy street in Tangrabah, and you´re seated in stools surrounding a small table that supports several glasses of wine. The narrow alley canalizes the sea breeze and somewhat refreshes the air, but not enough..

Inside the tavern, the owner keeps an eye on you, as he does on everyone outside.

Ahmed gets a leatherbound book from under his black tunic. “It belonged to... a rich man, Abu ibn Minah, I think. One of his servants brought that yesterday, instead of the money. Oh, come on, you can´t bleed a carrot. I swear you I´m dry. Look, if you don´t sell it for at least 100 dinars come to me the next week and I´ll buy it back, ok? I have someone already interested, but since I´m a man of honor it´s yours.”

You all in turn peruse the book casually while laughing to yourself when Ahmed says he´s a ´man of honor´. It´s a diary, the diary of a sailor, and you find some references to monsters and mounds of diamonds. It looks quite old, however the most recent writings do not. Though most things of this kind are false, it´s true it could be sold for a good money.

[OOC: don´t add the 900 dinars (equals 4500 D&D gp) to your available money. It´s supposed to be part of your starting cash. You know Ahmed from a long time ago; he seems to know a lot of people that detest him, and for what you know isn´t a danger to anyone. As usual, he _sounds_ sincere.]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 3, 2004)

"Well, we do go back aways, Ahmed.  So you know if I come back in a week and you don't have the money...... "  Al-Kazar say in a friendly tone that turns menacing.  He turns to the rest "What do you think?"


----------



## Someone (Jun 3, 2004)

"Oh yes, oh yes, I´d never dream on deceiving such noble and important people" says Ahmed. "The book is fine, as I said."

[OOC: I forgot to mention: in the forst post I made your characters do things that you could or not agree with. That´s actually not my style, and only was intended to put things into motion.]


----------



## Zerth (Jun 3, 2004)

*Amira, female human Clr3 /Sor 4 /Mystic Theurge 3*

Amira looked at Ahmad with her blue eyes, her voice pleasant as usual. "I'm sure you wouldn't."

Then looking at Al-Kazar, "Well, I see no harm, if we keep this book for a week to see what's it worth. Looks like stories written by a sailor with all too rich imagination to me, but somebody might find it entertaining and pay some dinars for it."

She elegantly took a sip of her wine - the most expensive you can get in a place like this - and waited for the others to speak.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 3, 2004)

*Ormazd the Inscrutable, male human Sorcerer 10*

"Your plan is sound, Captain. For is it not said, knowledge is power? Besides.."

Ormazd leans towards Achmed, looking him straight in the eyes.

"..If this one attempts to deceive us, he should know that Ormazd's arm is long, and that Ormazd does not deal kindly with liars. Ormazd knows you now, little man; and Ormazd can find you again."

There is no emotion in Ormazd's voice, only certainty; it's hard to tell which would be more unnerving.

Having finished speaking, Ormazd leans back again and regards Al-Kazad and Achmed mutely, evidently finished for now.


----------



## Someone (Jun 3, 2004)

[Seems that consensus goes with taking the book. So...]

Ahmed gets up and stops to say a farewell formula, but seems to think it twice. Throwing a couple dirhems on the table, he turns his hunched back at you and promptly dissapears behind a shoemaker´s workshop.

Ormazd and Al-Khazar know someone that, in case you want to sell the book, could be interested. He´s a sage called Kyot: he´s always looking things related to the Far Realms, and lives in a small ship in the middle of the bay.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 3, 2004)

Al-Khazar looks to Ormazd, "You think old Kyot, might have some insight into this thing?"  Turning to the Princess, "your probably right, but I think you of all people, would be the last to dismiss it.  What with your encounters with the Gen.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 3, 2004)

*Ormazd the Inscrutable, male human Sorcerer 10*

Ormazd bows slightly to Al-Khazad in response.

"Indeed, Captain. Ormazd considers the idea of consulting sage Kyot to be a wise one. It is said that in a forest of lies may truths be found; so too may it be with this book."

Ormazd bows again as he finishes speaking, and is silent.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 4, 2004)

*Amira, Princess and Mystic Theurge*



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Turning to the Princess, "your probably right, but I think you of all people, would be the last to dismiss it. What with your encounters with the Gen.



Amira smiles. "Who said I wasn't interested about the book? No need to show it Ahmed, in case it proves to be worthless."

"Yes, let's pay a visit to the sage so we'll know better," she adds.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 4, 2004)

*Shin'nairo - Elven fighter10*

"Yes, let us go see this Kyot. Might be this book is worth more than it seems, and if that is the case, it would not do to sell it cheaply." Shin'nairo agrees, obviously agitaded that they got less than they bargained for.


----------



## Someone (Jun 4, 2004)

After each one dropping a couple dirhems,  the group leaves the table and heads to the port. Now that noon approaches, activity reaches the climax: everyone is ouside, working or just passing. A wandering silversmith, sitting on a makeshift anvil, hammers  delicate ornaments in a cup: side by side, a group of women cook while gossiping in loud voice. Watercarriers pass, shouting "Fresh water!", their donkeys enduring the children´s mischief. You too pass under several gates, small doors opened on walls that are ither remnants of older fortifications that got left behind when the city grew or built by the citicens to help defend the neighbourhood.

Finally, after a thousand turns and enless corners, the group arrives at the market zone. At your back the citadel, in front of you the even more crowded streets where countless stands show their product, under the protection against the sun that chaotically arranged awnings laying from building to building. And many others make here their living, too. Noise is so loud, that you almost have to shout to speak with your companions. 

"Silk! The best silk from the golden lands!" "Son of a rotten dog! Get him! get the thief! May a scorpion eat your liver, rat!" "My lady! won´t you see this splendid pearls, princess?" "An alms for an ex-leper" "Get out of my way!" "Absolutely! I guarantee this sword to be made with Almascian steel" "Now, explain slowly who did hit the other one first" "Woof!"

But you manage to make to the beach with your purse still full. Dozens of ships anchor a couple hundred meters from the beach, and a fleet of rowboats come and go from and to them. Beyond these, many ships of all sizes lie tied together. Kyot lives in one of them, but the ships change their arrangement almost every day, so finding him would be difficult. The best way it to look for someone who... but there´s no need to do so, because a very tanned man, dressed only with trousers and a dirty turban approaches you.

"Effendi! Looking for a boat? I´m cheap!"

Knowing it´s the best way, the group rents the boat. The boat´s owner knows Kyot, so soon you´re boarding his ship.

It´s relatively small, somewhat less than thirty feet of lenght; the deck is clean of masts and most sailing equipment, but a smoking tin chimney betrays Kyot´s presence. 

"Who´s this Kyot man?"

"I don´t know for sure. I believe he was once a tinkerer and al-kehmist at the basileus palace. He promised the basileus to make an automaton able to speak and dance, and when the thing stood completely unable to move before an ambassador, Kyot kissed the dungeon´s floor. fortunately for him, he had good friends and managed to exile here. The Caliph pass him a generous montly pension, maybe just to annoy the basileus".


----------



## Zerth (Jun 4, 2004)

*Amira, Princess with many spells*

"Here we are and about time, too," Amira says as she steps onboard the ship with the sage Kyot on it. "Let's go meet the wise man," she states looking at her companions.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 5, 2004)

Al-Khazar yells "Hey old man you in there?  I think we have something you might be interested in'"  He says with a grin.


----------



## Someone (Jun 5, 2004)

“Go ahead” Kyot´s voice is firm and clear.

A hatch opens to a small flight of stairs that descend into the ship´s hold. It´s been transformed into a combination of library, study and bedroom.

To your right, lots of books dance into their shelves with the small waves (and you gess that many of them end on the floor in days of bad weather) At your back there´s a small bed, half covered with a bundle of colored cushions, next to it, a rather large closet. Right in front of you, there´s a lit brazier; over it, a bizarre machine of some sort, composed by a number of pipes and panting bellows that extract the smoke from the shadowy room. 

Kyot himself sits behind a table, wearing a pair of spectacles over a long nose and a hastily donned blue tunic. He´s almost bald, puffs of white hair sprout from behind his ears. He´s a bit overweight, though, and is maybe because of that he doesn´t have many wrinkles.

“Nice to see you again” says. “And who are the ladies?”

Introductions made, you show him the reason of your visit. He takes the book and takes it to the light, examining it first quickly and then with more attention.

“An obvious falsification, it´s clear... Though it´s a good job at simulating the effects of age and magical mending spells, look how the handwriting and how it´s almost the same from start to finish. Maybe he just took an ancient binding, and used it to...”

Kyot turns the book upside down, then back to the right position, starts reading some pages of it, and ignores you for several minutes.

“The style is however... It´s strange for a book of this kind to have such things... Look for example at this: the ships leaves the port, and stays seven... no... almost two months in the sea, without winds, before returning to Tangrabah. Normally there are things like the following expedition, see... aha, a canyon full of diamonds, yes... they threw pieces of meat, and the eagles took them with the gems sunk in it... funny. Perhaps the author mixed true voyages from real sailors with false ones? ...Hmmm... this thing I believe I´m familiar with it, and sounds genuine... but, still, the writing...”

Kyot adjusts the spectacles, gets back to the book and finally returns to you:

“Where did you get it? Nevermind, I may be interested in the book, and may honestly pay what it´s worth -it it turns to we worth of anything-. But I need a day to make my mind, and decide if I buy it or not. If you would be so amenable to come back tomorrow...”

[OOC: Feel free to insert speech or actions inside the post - for example, to introduce yourself; and you may want to specify what exactly do you tell Kyot about the book. Next post this Monday, about this same hour]


----------



## Zerth (Jun 6, 2004)

*Amira, a Princess without kingdom*

"I am Princess Amira of Banzidar. A pleasure to finally meet you, sage. We have come to test your knowledge and wits. We have brought a book, that might interest you," she speaks holding out the book.

"I must say I am very intrigued myself about that book and what you are able to tell us."

When the sage is finished with his initial examination of the book, "We don't know the book's exact origin, it came to our possession almost accidentally. Feel free to spend an extra day to examine it - I think it's only fair considering the circumstances."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 6, 2004)

*Ormazd the Inscrutable, Sorcerer and turban connoisseur*

Ormazd, as he is wont to do, bows to the sage.

"Ormazd greets you, sage Kyot. It has been many turnings of the sun since Ormazd last conversed with you. Ormazd hopes you will have the time to further study the text in question, so that an agreement can be made to mutual benefit."


----------



## Rayex (Jun 6, 2004)

*Shin'nairo - mistress of the blades*

"My name is Shin'nairo" the elven woman introduce herself shortly, but politely.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 6, 2004)

Al-Khazar smiles at the old man's ramblings.  "So what is it, one minute you say its junk, the next you suggest some type of code.  Your not going senile are you?"     "Really, take your time Kyot, I'm sure you'll reason it out."


----------



## Someone (Jun 7, 2004)

“Ramblings? Absolutely not. It´s only that this diary has, hm... contradictory features. See you tomorrow, then.”

So, the group returns to the city. A day pass with nothing worth mentioning, and soon you´re ready to come back to Kyot´s and finish your business with him.

The weather is much like yesterday, and the ship village perhaps more quiet. Apparently, Kyot´s not at home, but loking through the open hatch you can see a piece of paper, nailed to his table with a curved dagger; and you feel the air heavy, maybe because something has broken the smoke extractor.

[OOC: If you want to do something in the day, post so. And as always, visiting Kyot or the city, state as exactly as you can where you are and what do you do.

I´ve changed the OOC thread´s name to match this one]


----------



## Zerth (Jun 8, 2004)

*Amira - Princess, who put a spell on you*



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> The weather is much like yesterday, and the ship village perhaps more quiet. Apparently, Kyot´s not at home, but loking through the open hatch you can see a piece of paper, nailed to his table with a curved dagger; and you feel the air heavy, maybe because something has broken the smoke extractor.



(OOC: Amira has nothing specific in mind, before returning to Kyot's ship.)

"I don't like the look of this," Amira states as they peer inside the room from the open hatch.

"Stand back, I might be able to do something about that smoke," she tells and begins casting a spell, calling the power of the wind to her aid.

(OOC: Casting _Gust of Wind_ to clear the smoke out from the room.)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 8, 2004)

"This doesn't look good."  Al-Khazar says, as he looks about the room.  Keeping alert for attack, he investigates the note.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 8, 2004)

*Ormazd the Inscrutable, a careful and paranoid man.*

"Ormazd concurs, Captain. It very much appears as if some evil fate has befallen worthy Kyot. It seems that this group attracts the attention of dark forces as moths swarm to a flame."

Ormazd chants briefly in the language of magic, and arcane runes momentarily shimmer in the air in front of him.  (Cast _Shield_ spell; AC rises to 20, touch 13, flat-footed 18.)  Scanning the area, Ormazd looks for anyone nearby showing more than usual interest in the group, standing back and allowing the others to enter before him. He draws no weapon.


----------



## Someone (Jun 9, 2004)

Fearing maybe carbon monoxide poisoning, Amira cleans the boat´s hold/living quarters with a powerful gust of wind. This has the undesirable result of making a mess of all the papers, tools and many other things in Kyot´s floating house, that appears after Amira´s spell like if well... if a tornado had danced in it. Meanwhile, Ormaz scans the quiet boat village and casts his spell, but he notes nothing.

That includes the paper Al-Khazad was eyeing. Ripped from the table, the captain locates it under a fallen book. It reads:

"This paper will explode in ten seconds"

Ka-booom!

A huge explosion shakes the boat! Flaming cinders fly high in the sky and fall all around the boat. Amira falls on top of Al-Khazad, while Ormaz and Shin´nairo, displaying unnatural reflexes (honed by a healthy dose of paranoia, in the sorcerer´s case) manage to jump out of the just formed hole. The adventuring captain just managed to throw the paper behind the table, and that´s the reason he´s still alive, but badly burned.

A somewhat muffled voice sounds: "I lied..."

[OOC: Al-Khazad received 25 damage from a decaffeinated (rolled bad) set of empowered Explosive Runes (no save) Now, Kyot´s boat has two large holes, in the higher deck and one side; Amira failed his ST and fell through the hole and suffered 1 point of damage. Shin´nairo and Ormaz both rolled 20´s   and are now safe in the upper deck. More to come this afternoon, I have to finish some details!]


----------



## Someone (Jun 9, 2004)

“...I lied.” says a man (or humanoid, at least). Wields a carved ebony staff, and dresses in rich dark clothing; you can almost see the contemptuous grin behind his wooden plain mask. At his side, twirling a chain ended in a spiked ball* there´s a man clad in a black and red breastplate. You feel something wrong with his presence here, but you don´t know what´s it.

They´re not alone. A group of the savage nomad beastmen** from beyond the desert come out from their hideouts and slowly move towards you. You count six of them right now, all sporting curves blades of brutish desing, stout throwing axes and cruel smiles.

“You survived my trap? Even when the explosion was bigger than I expected.” the voice says from behind the mask “So you´re as hard to kill as I was said. Let´s test how actually how much!” And then arcane words start flowing...

[OOC: *treat as spiked chain
**Treat them as half-orcs, both in stats and appearance. They have forged a reputation as thugs, and are used by those unscrupulous enough to not worry if they kill, maim or simply beat their victims. They´re wearing studded leather armor

This post means a fight, boys and girls! Initiative goes as follows:

First, Amira´s yet unnamed air mephit
Beastmen thugs
Al-Khazad
Masked spellcaster
Shin-Nairo (rolled a 1!)
Guy with the spiked chain
Ra (Al-Khazad´s hawk)
Ormaz
Amira

No one is flatfooted, but you have other problems. As I said in the previous post, the explosion blew out a good chunk of the ship´s deck, boards and the stairs, so you´re in a burning husk that´s sinking rather quickly, but because of  the ties to the neighbouring ships it won´t go to the bottom (soon). In case Amira or Al-Khazad want to jump into the water, they can do so through the hole in the ship´s side; climbing or jumping to the upper deck isn´t too difficult thanks to the furniture and bundles of books.

Map explanation: The things with squares are supposed to be ships. You are currently in the central one (Kyot´s), that as you can see, has a large hole in it (the slightly darker squares are the lower level). The upper deck is about 7 feet higher than the ship´s hold. I supposed Ra to be flying high, so it doesn´t appear on the map, but can descend in any square in one round. Amira and Al-Khazad can´t see any enemies from their current position.

Status: Al-Khazad 44 hp/69 max; Amira 44/45; Ormaz 47/47; Shin´nairo 70/70; Ra 14/14; Mephit 23/23. Ormaz has Shield active (+4AC)

Deadline is friday, 4:00 pm board time]


----------



## Zerth (Jun 9, 2004)

*Razeem, Air Mephit Extraordinaire!*

Razeem, Amira's Air mephit friend, is first to react to the explosion, that hurled him backwards several feet, before he regained his balance in the air. The small air creature acts instinctively and uses his _blur_ ability, before flying back to see, how his mistress is doing. "Mistress, how are you, are you hurt?" the mephit yells worriedly.

(OOC: Razeem used spell-like ability _Blur_ and flied above Kyot's ship. I'll wait and see, what the others do, before posting Amira's actions, since I'm last in initiative.)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 10, 2004)

"Al-Khazad (note this is the correct name, we were all wrong, I just checked the  character sheet.) calls upon nature to protect him from fire."

OOC:cast resist energy:fire.


----------



## Someone (Jun 10, 2004)

OOC: since I have enough info of your actions, there´s no reason not to post the start of it, so those low in the initiative count can see what´shappening. I´ll post the story hour version of the round and the updated map once the round is complete. 

I know well is Al-khazad, but sometime al-khazid appears. The computer imp that changes rogue into rouge and hoard into horde must be the culprit.

Razeem casts Blur with no problem and moves over the damaged ship. 

The beastmen/half orcs:

#1,5 move and throw their axes at Ormaz, #6,4 at Shin´nairo. Ormaz is hit for 8 HP of damage despite the shield spell, Shin´nairo evades both hits. #2,3 down potions and start flying, now Ormaz is flanked; the only way he can cast without making a Concentration check or drawing Aoo is jumping down the lower deck or into the water.

Al-Khazad casts Resist Energy (fire) without problem.

The spellcaster casts Baleful Polymorph (Ormaz recognizes it) on Shin´nairo. Oops, she fails the ST and is now a bunny, and worse, acts as a bunny and thinks like one. 

Shin´nairo jumps around.

The man with the spiked chain readies an action.

New initiative is:

Ra
Ormaz
Amira
Razeem
Beastmen thugs
Al-Khazad
Masked spellcaster
Shin-Nairo
Guy with the spiked chain

Status: Al-Khazad 44 hp/69 max; Amira 44/45; Ormaz 38/47; Shin´nairo 70/70; Ra 14/14; Razeem 33/33 (corrected). Active spells: Ormaz Shield, Al-Khazad Resist Energy (fire), Razeem Blur, Shin´nairo is Polymorphed.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 10, 2004)

*Ormazd the Inscrutable, between the beastmen and the deep blue sea*

Ormazd raises an eyebrow at his attackers. 
"Hmm."
With that, the wily sorcerer leaps off the ship and into the water! As he begins to sink, Ormazd mutters a spell; his skin takes on a distinct blueish tinge, his ears elongate, and gills appear on his neck. Ormazd treads water, contemplating his next action.

(Jump into the water [move action]; _Necklace of Adaptation_ means I can breath and spellcast underwater without problems; cast _Alter Self_ [standard action]; change form into an aquatic elf. (Gain ability to breathe water, 30ft swim speed. Alter Self does not change abilities scores. As the new form is the same size and rough shape as my normal form, I retain my equipment.)


----------



## Zerth (Jun 10, 2004)

*Amira, fallen Princess*

"I'll survive, Razeem, help the others," Amira answer's to the mephit and turns her attention to the wounded Al-Khazad. She mutters ancient words of Auran and the ranger feels a pleasant breeze around him, blowing away the pain from the explosion.

(OOC: Cast _Cure Serious Wounds_ on Al-Khazad, healing him 3d8+6. Swapped Searing Light for the cure spell.)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 10, 2004)

"My thanks milady."  Al-Khazad says on recieving the gift of healing.  "Now how should we join the others?"  I climb without problem, yourself?"


----------



## Someone (Jun 10, 2004)

[Does Ra do something?)


----------



## Zerth (Jun 10, 2004)

*Amira, Princess on the rise*



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> "My thanks milady." Al-Khazad says on recieving the gift of healing. "Now how should we join the others?" I climb without problem, yourself?"



"Don't you worry about me. I shall ride the wind up and out of here," Amira replies and begins casting a new spell. When the spell is ready, she'll literally be carried up with the wind.

(OOC: There you have Amira's actions for round two: cast Fly on herself and move up.)


----------



## Zerth (Jun 10, 2004)

*Razeem, round two - fight!*

"Horrible masked man turned Shin'nairo to a bunny," the mephit tells Amira and Al-Khazad as they move up, before he flies to meet the beastmen, that harrassed Ormaz earlier. The mephit then breathes dust and grit at the two attackers.

(OOC: Razeem keeps 15 feet distance and breathes: 1d8 damage, ref save ?? halves. Could you post Razeem's stats in the OOC forum, Someone?)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 10, 2004)

Seeing the Princess rise into the air, reminds Al-Khazad he to has this ability.  He will activate his celestial armor and rise beside her.


----------



## Someone (Jun 11, 2004)

Soon an horde of beastmen assault the ship, some of them with magical help! Axes fly, one of them bounces off inches away from Ormaz, other is only partially deflected. Still, only the handle bruises him. Shin´nairo dives and rolls, and *thunk* two axes sink in a crate behind her with great strenght while Ormaz´s invsible barrier parries the first blows from two flying beastmen. Seeing himself surrounded, jumps into the water without a second thought.

Above the ship, Razeem surrounds himself with a cloud of mist and flies over the damaged ship, calling for Amira. 

She and Al-Khazad are having a rough time. A lot of water enter through the hole, making the ship tilt to starboard, and now they´re wading in water up to their ankles. Amira calls the pact her family made with the air spirits and shining healing energies blow away Al-Khazad´s pain. Now, they look for a way to get out of there when a little cute bunny shows over the damaged wood. There´s something familiar in it...

“Oh, no...” The worried sigh mixes with a laughter from the unknow mage.

* * *

Jagra relaxes, crossing the bay of Tangrabah in a rented boat. The sun is nice, the water doesn´t stink too much and Al.Khazad and the others should already have the money.

“So you say they´re now with that Kyot man?”

“Yes, effendi.” Says the rower, a tanned man dressed with a turban and trousers . “It´s over there...”

Just where he´s pointing at, about 400 feet away, a explosion creates a shower of burning splinters.

[OOC: Ormaz makes 5 foot step, falls into the water and cast Alter Self; Amira heals 21 points of damage to Al-Khazad.

Turn for:

Jagra, who has two rounds of actions and actually doesn´t appear in the map. 
Razeem
Beastmen thugs
Al-Khazad 
Masked spellcaster
Shin-Nairo
Guy with the spiked chain
Ra
Ormaz
Amira

Status: Al-Khazad 65 hp/69 max; Amira 44/45; Ormaz 38/47; Shin´nairo 70/70; Ra 14/14; Razeem 33/33. Active spells: Ormaz Shield and alter self (turbaned aquatic elf form), Al-Khazad Resist Energy (fire), Razeem Blur, Shin´nairo is Polymorphed.

I´ll post Razeem´s stats in the OOC board soon.]


----------



## Uriel (Jun 11, 2004)

OoC: Hoping that his Eyes of the Eagle help Spot the correct enemy.

Jagra yells 'Row, row you cur! My Captain is under attack!'
Tossing a handful of gold dinars into the boat at the feet of the rower, Jagra attempts to see who is attacking his companions. As soon as a target makes itself available, he launches a _Melfs Acid Arrow_ at it.

<Range 600 feet>


----------



## Someone (Jun 11, 2004)

Zerth, Razeem breathes upon who? Also, you´ll be threatened by the beastmen when your turn comes. ¿Are you going to risk a concentration check (you have to roll a 4+) try a 5 foot step, or make something else?

OOC: Jagra prepares, and shoots an Acid Arrow, and it strikes him just in the mask. The acid atarts eating away wood and face.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 11, 2004)

OOC: Do understand there is a suspiciously familiar bunny in the hold with us?

If so...

IC: Al-Khazad on seeing the bunny's plight, stoops to pick her up before making his ascent.  "Somehow I don't think you and water mix right now."


----------



## Zerth (Jun 11, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Zerth, Razeem breathes upon who? Also, you´ll be threatened by the beastmen when your turn comes. ¿Are you going to risk a concentration check (you have to roll a 4+) try a 5 foot step, or make something else?



(OOC: I believe Razeem can target both 2 & 3, because his breath's cone is 15 feet wide 15 feet away. He will move in proper position to get them both.

If Amira is threatened by only one beastman, she'll take 5 foot step and cast _Tasha's hideous laughter_ on it. If more than one enemy surrounds her, I'll post a new action, when I see the situation first.)


----------



## Someone (Jun 12, 2004)

Jagra reacts quickly. He drops several gold coins in the boat: “Row, row you cur! My Captain is under attack!” says. The tanned man catches one dinar with eyes wide open and after that starts rowing as if he would want to break his back. Jagra almost falls backwards, but when he recovers balance, he starts chanting a spell.

A dark green blob appears, spinning on one of his fingers. With a swift movement, Jagra sends it, speeding towards the mage. The masked spellcaster intuits something, and turns just in time to get the acid arrow in the face. He bends in pain.

Meanwhile, the gang of beastmen board the ship. The two flying ones, surprised when the see Ormaz jumping into the sea, are caught in a stream of grit and dust, but one of them manages to fly out it. This one glides under the mephit and appears at Razeem´s back and start slashing with his short sword. The mephit, more agile, ducks once and tilts to his right, avoiding the two fist clumsy attacks, but not the third blow with the handle that stikes him with good strenght. Razeem screams, and that´s the opportunity the other thug waited for. The mephit only partially dodges the blow, not enough to not avoid a wound in the wing that starts closing on its own.

Most of the thugs, though, jump into the ponds that´s now the boat, splashing water everywhere. One of them lunges at Al-Khazad, but he utters a word in a musical language and floats over the blade. The beastmen look at him astonished and lose their opportunity to continues pressing the attack. 

[OOC:

Razeem moves and use his breath weapon on beasment #2 and 3, catching #2, but 3 evades it completely. 

Thugs go after, those who Razeem breathed unpon move to flank him and attack: both hit, despite the Blur spell, and one of them deals sneak attack. Total damage (discounting damage reduction) is 11.
Other beastmen try to jump on Kyot´s ship. All of them manage to sucessfully jump, but can´t attack since they took a double move action. After boarding, they go after you, threatening both Amira and Al-Khazad.

Al-Khazad activates the fly ability of the celestial armor. (He still has a move equivalent action available). Note that Shin´nairo is in the upper deck, beyond your current reach. 

Spellcaster and spiked chain guy  delay (I´m going to put all the bad buys in the same initiative basket; that will greatly simplify the combat. In future battles, I´ll probably go for a single initiative for all the enemies)

Status: Al-Khazad 65 hp/69 max; Amira 44/45; Ormaz 38/47; Shin´nairo 70/70; Ra 14/14; Razeem 22/22, Jagra 53/53. Active spells: Ormaz Shield and alter self (turbaned aquatic elf form), Al-Khazad Resist Energy (fire) and armor Fly ability, Razeem Blur (can breathe again next round), Shin´nairo is Polymorphed.

Jagra is coming from the east of the map; he´s currently 280 feet away from the battle.

Ra is next.]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 12, 2004)

OOC:In that case Al-Khazar uses his move action to draw lightning's Breath.  

IC: The beastman get an idea of the pain to come as he sees the electricity dancing along the blade.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 13, 2004)

OoC:My next action will be to target a _Fireball_ on the masked mage and the spiked-chain wielding man.

IC

Jagra rubs his chin laughing quietly. Then, to the straining sailor'Watch this next one,lad. Sorcery of a grand scale and such pretty colors...'


----------



## Zerth (Jun 14, 2004)

Knowing, that she is surrounded and can't stay on the sinking ship for much longer, Amira goes for another spell, trying to evade the beastmen threatening her.

(OOC: Amira will try casting _Fly_ defensively. If she succeeds, she'll take a 5 foot adjustment, one square NW on the map.)


----------



## Someone (Jun 14, 2004)

(OOC: Ok, maiting for actions from Ormaz and Razeem to make a meaningful post. Amira beat the concentration DC by 8, so she´s now floating.)


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 14, 2004)

*Ormazd the Inscrutable, undoing polymorphs since '03..*

Floating gently in the water, Ormazd ponders his next move. He notes a familiar looking rabbit on the ship above him, and with a slight sigh, attempts to break the hold of the magic on his companion.

([Move action]: Remain in place with a Swim check, taking 10; final result 18 as have a +8 to Swim due to possessing a swim speed. [Standard action]: Cast Dispel Magic on Shin'nairo.)

(OOC: If Ormazd cannot see the rabbit, amend my action to casting Evard's Black Tentacles centered on the enemy mage and positioned to catch the spiked chain fighter as well.)


----------



## Zerth (Jun 15, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> (OOC: ...Razeem to make a meaningful post.)



(OOC: What do you mean? Razeem has already acted on round 2.)


----------



## Someone (Jun 15, 2004)

The bay is not a pleasant swimming pool, as Ormaz discovers. Here´s where all the garbage and waste from all the ships and a good part of the city end, and the sorcerer is happy to surface again. Now he has a good view of the enemy, both beastmen and the strange pair in the next ship, but he´s not looking for them... aha, there´s it. Hope Al-Khazad can hold his own... ouch, he doesn´t...

The beastmen do their best to surround Amira and Al-Khazad. With Lightning breath still half-drawn, the captain parries a vicious blow aimed to his legs and sparks fly. A dagger finally finds Amira, but it´s only her rich clothes what suffer. Almost. The enemies above prepare to fall on them when something happens with the rabbit.

It starts bulging. Head and body stretch, ears shrivel, legs burst open. From a torn skin Shin´nairo emerges, confused but definitely wanting to kill something. But even before she has a chance to draw her curved knives, the beastmen are upon her. She kicks a crate to the first´s one face, dodges the attacks from the second, then rolls under him. Turning, the beastman only manages to scratch her armor with an innefective blow. In the air, Razeem dance around the last beastman, claws slashing from the mist.

Same in the boat. Al-Khazad parries an axe at his back and kicks the other beastman, almost through the hole. But the first catches his belt and thrusts with all his strenght: the point of the dagger breaks one of the hidden mail´s links and sinks an inch. The beastman steps back astonished, since that should have killed the captain, who slices back, leaving a trail of lightning in the air but no blood. The thug jumps at one side, leaving him enough space to float to the other and continue pressing, then...

A huge ball of flame flowers in the ship he´s facing. Al-Khazad is distracted for only a second and the beastman uses the time lunges forward and slashes, opening another wound.

*  * *

“Ha!” thinks Jagra when the fireball swallows the pair. The flame floats still for a second, before ascending in a whirl of  overheated air. Leaving a flaming ship, and two figures. Amira, Ormaz and Jagra see how the armored figure actually suffered very little damage, having jumped inside the boat. The other one make your mouth fall open.

The acid has eaten half of his face, leaving the charred bone exposed. His right hand is a lump of coal, and everything on him is smoldering. He´s about to fall...

Then there´s a flash of light. Quickly as a blink, quickly enough to think you´ve dreamed it new skin and a short beard grow a new face, a new hand sprout from the stump.

He get back solidly to his feet “You´ve been naughty.” Says laughing while flames rise around him. “As you see, yours is a futile effort, don´t you? No? Ah, I sense in you a touch of idiocy, then...” He speaks to the man at his side, who gets a potion and drinks it, before casting a spell.

[OOC: Ormaz swims under the ship´s prow and sees Shin´nairo through the holes, then succesfully casts Dispel Magic; she recovers her natural form and is ready to kick butts and take names.

Amira has no problem casting fly while threatened and raises 5 feet. Since your movement doesn´t get you high enough to actually get out of the hold, you can´t move NW yet. 

Amira only: 



Spoiler



Now you can see the man with the spiked chain for the first time; for one moments you don´t know what´s wrong with him, but finally you get it; he must come from one of the far lands tainted with evil: in game terms, a fiendish human.



Jagra casts Fireball, dealing 15 hit points to spellcaster et al and sets the ship on fire; the chain wielder saved and actually seems to have suffered very little damage. About the healing, no one never saw something similar: it looks like a contingent heal spell, and it happened twice, healing the acid arrow and fireball damage.

Razeem heals 2 hit points and attacks his beastman, hitting once and dealing 4 points of damage. See OOC post

The beastmen make their moves. #1 (now barely visible) and 3 adjust to flank Al-Khazad and Shin´nairo, then attack. #4 and 2 attack Amira and Razeem. Note that they are using two weapon fighting.
-Razeem is hit once despite the blur effect, but the damage reduction saves it.
-Amira is hit twice, for very low damage (7)
-Shin´nairo manages to avoid being hurt at all.
-Al-Khazad is hit twice, with the off-hand attacks (daggers) but the thugs manage to roll maximum damage in almost all the dice. He´s 32 points down.

The man with the chain gets a potion from the spellcater´s robes and drinks it. Then the mage casts Touch of  Idiocy. Moments after, a quasit (Amira recognizes it) appears gliding just over Ormaz and touches him, causing a -3 penalty to all mental scores. See also the OOC thread


----------



## Uriel (Jun 16, 2004)

OoC:Remember, the Acid Arrow is continuing to do damage, however, <which should affect Concentration as well...>

Jagra spits into the Bay 'A Curse upon you, Sorcerer! The Flames of the Efreet shall deal your Doom!'

<Casting Scorching ray from Wand at the Mage>


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 16, 2004)

Al-Khazar draws his second scimitar and attempts to return the favor to the nearest beastman.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 16, 2004)

*Shin'nairo - Champion of the Sun-Tribe*

"You ugly sons of abominations!" the elven woman screams, and attack the nearest beastman. 
In her head, she can still see the creatures as the bunny saw them. They seem to tower over her, but she do not care. With all of her might, she drives her blade towards the nearest opponent.


----------



## Someone (Jun 16, 2004)

(OOC: Uriel, yes I made the concentration roll, it was actually very easy for him to make it. 

In Al-Khazad´s case, since he has two weapon fighting he could draw two weapons with one move equivalent action, so I´ll assume he already has both in hand. Don´t forget your free 5-foot steps and such, I´ll go to the letter of the post.)


----------



## Zerth (Jun 17, 2004)

*Amira, Princess with healing touch*

Noticing Al-Khazad getting pummeled by the beastmen, Amira is quick to offer some more healing to him. She floats behind his back and conjures the healing drift once again.

(OOC: Now the 5 foot step NW and cast _Cure Serious Wounds_ on Al-Khazad. Scratch _Bestow Curse_. Razeem attacked already, I believe.)


----------



## Someone (Jun 17, 2004)

Ormaz feels something strange in his head, like too many hashish and wine. Not enough to take him down, though, his priorities are still clear: take that man down (why?) Automatically, he slowly floats in the bay´s waters and casts an spell.

Back in and over the ship the battle continues. Shin´nairo whirls and dance in the narrow remains of the upper deck, drawing one knife and stabbing the beastman on her right. It falls back, and the other takes advantage of her distraction. A dagger shoots, finds air, counterattack. And axe bites the mail, not strong enough to go through the rings, but the elf feels the blow. The other elven knife slashes.

In the hold, Al-Khazad uses his flying to maximum advantage. Floating over the beastmen, turns his attention to the beastman that just wounded him, scimitar flashing. A shower of sparks and slashes light the hold, too many to the beastman poor parrying ability. He tries to counterattack, but Al-Khazad throws his dagger aside with his own and deals the final blow: the blade goes through his neck and his foe falls into the water, bleeding profusely. Swarming him, the other two jumps forward, splashing in the knee-deep water, and one of then only get a cut in the arm from the captain´s ornate dagger. The other one hits Al-Khazad in the elbow, though, and his arm almost go numb despite the excellent mail. Only now is when he realizes that Amira healed him again, a gentle breeze sealed the wounds he took seconds ago.

Back in the burning boat, a horrible mass of black, rubbery tentacles sprout from the wood. They twist, whirl and wildly flail at left and right. The armored man grabs the board and pulls himself out of the area, but the mage is not so lucky and the tentacles wrap around him. They constrict, grab, smash: pieces of wood fly, the mast creaks, crates collapse. You can see how they rip the mage´s robes and two of them compete for his right leg. It snaps with a sickening sound and hangs obviously broken while the mage is shaken right and left.

A second later it´s whole and healthy again. You can´t believe your eyes. 

Angrily, the mage utters an incantation and the tentacles dissapear as quickly as they came. He talks to the spiked chain man, who flies away, and advances towards you. Now he´s _angry_

[OOC: You did well this round, but with a little thinking you can do a lot better. 
Amira moves out of reach of the beastmen and heals 27 points of damage to Al-Khazad, bringing him back to 60.

Al-Khazad attacks # 5 with both scimitar and dagger (since I do not find any extra scimitar anywhere) 2 hits with scimitar, 1 of them critical, and one dagger strike, total damage 32. #5 drops mortally wounded, last attack was directed at # 1, who suffers 3 hp of damage. 

Shin-nairo draws the kukris (since she had not even the opportunity to do that earlier) and attacks once, dealing 9 damage to beastman # 3.

Razeem heals another 2 hp and makes a full attack, hitting twice (1 critical) and dealing 11 damage.

Ormaz (on autopilot) moves out of the quasit´s range (who´s tiny and doesn´t have reach) and casts Black Tentacles centered on the mage, who´s trapped, but fails to grapple the spiked chain man. The healing effect happens again; it´s nothing that you ever seen or believed possible.

Bad guys go next.

Beastmen attack. #2 contnues attacking Razeem. First attack fails, second is a critical, 4 damage after counting DR.

#3 and 6 attack Shin´nairo, one hit, 15 damage.

#1 and 4 attack Al-Khazad. One axe hit, dealing 13 damage.

Mage tries a (still) spell, and cast it despite the difficult Concentration rolls. The tentacles are dispelled, then moves.

The last guy flies directly towards Jagra (almost 80 feet) and takes cover behind one of the ships.

All of you go again.

Status: Al-Khazad 47 hp/69 max; Amira 37/45; Ormaz 38/47; Shin´nairo 55/70; Ra 14/14; Razeem 26/33, Jagra 53/53. Active spells: Ormaz Shield and alter self (aquatic elf form) -3 to int, wis and cha; Al-Khazad Resist Energy (fire) and Fly effect from armor, Razeem Blur, Amira Fly.
Jagra is 160 feet away from the battle and 80 feet from where the chain guy hides

Deadline is monday, 16:00 board time]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 17, 2004)

OOC: You are correct about the dagger.

IC:"Thanks, once again milady." Al-Khazar says as he continues with his attack on the beastman.

OOC:Continue two-weapon fighting on beastman #1.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 18, 2004)

*Amira & Razeem*

Razeem keeps clawing beastman #2.

Amira floats back a little a speaks words of magic. This time she summons forth a friendly wind behind herself and every ally in sight, making all of them move swifter.

(OOC: Amira takes another 5 foot step NW and casts _Haste_, targeting as many allies as she is able.)


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 18, 2004)

*Ormazd the Inscrutable*

A small half-smile crosses Ormazd's face as the tentacles entrap the mage, but fades as his broken leg miraculously heals. Ormazd raises both eyebrows, his greatest sign of surprise, and begins adjusting his plans.

"That was unusual. Truely the forces of darkness favour our foe."

Ormazd looks around, and, espying the flying warrior with the spiked chain, reaches a decision.

"Ormazd does not think he wishes to be struck by that brute.." mutters the sorcerer. He begins chanting again, targeting a spell at the spiked-chain wielder. 

 ([Full round action]: Cast an _Empowered_ Lightning Bolt at  spiked-chain boy. If I can catch the quasit, or indeed any other foes, as well, so much the better. 
15d6 electricity damage, Reflex save DC 16 halves. (I've taken the touch of idiocy into account for my DC.))


----------



## Uriel (Jun 18, 2004)

OoC:I'm not sure if my Scorching Ray went off,but if possible, I'll use it on the chain wielding guy while he flies.

IC

Jagra roars to the boatman to row harder, while trying to get a bead on the flying man, so as to blast him.

<Scorching Ray again>


----------



## Someone (Jun 18, 2004)

OOC: Uriel: No, it did not went away. Notice that scorching ray´s rage is Short, 30 feet for a wand, so the last round you did nothing. You can post your actions for this round and the last one; right now, Jagra will Ready an action to cast Scorching Ray at the first enemy that comes within range.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 19, 2004)

*Shin'nairo - Champion of the Sun-Tribe*

The elven woman silently gritts her teeth, and plunges into another attack, bringing both her suns into action yet again.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 20, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> OOC: Uriel: No, it did not went away. Notice that scorching ray´s rage is Short, 30 feet for a wand, so the last round you did nothing. You can post your actions for this round and the last one; right now, Jagra will Ready an action to cast Scorching Ray at the first enemy that comes within range.





OoC:My mistake, sorry. First round cast _True Strike_, second round fire both hand crossbows, one a +29, the other at +9 at the chain wielder or whoever else presents a target.


----------



## Someone (Jun 20, 2004)

Raising above the battlefield, Amira calls a host of air spirits to help the party. Tiny insubstantial forms enter you, granting the fighters the speed of the wind. The energy makes Al-Khazad and Shin´nairo blurred forms, their weapons thrusting and slashing in a unstoppable whirlwind of lightning, fire and ice. In a matter of seconds, three beatsment lie dead, and the two remaining run for their lives.

Ormaz gathers his energies in a powerful spell, targeting the flying fighter. Arcane words roll like thunder, sparks shake the water and a blinding stream of jagged white energy burst from his hand. His target manages to get out of the way, but is still seriously wounded. The lightning bolt doesn´t stop there, but punches though the ship and another more like if they were sheets of paper; when the spell ends, a field of dead fried little fishes surround the sorcerer.

The still unknow mage breathes heavily. He raises a hand, aiming at the group to cast another deadly spell. Then a crossbow bolt appears in his throat, and is disintegrated by the now familiar flash of white light. “You won´t see the next dawn” says. The quasit appears on his shoulder just before he turns in a cloud of acrid smoke that dissipates in a heartbeat.

From the caliph´s palace, several boats full of guards are coming, and you hear cries of help from inside the burning ship.

* * *

Jagra is ready to use his wand against the coming enemy, but something really nasty had to happen with him, seeing what happened to the ship he was hiding behind. Soon the –relative- calm draws many people out of their ships/houses, asking what the hell just happened. Nevermind, there´s still the mage on the ship, over there. Jagra raises his little crossbow and lets the bolt fly, knowing where it will land before pulling the trigger.

[OOC: Amira casts Haste, affecting everyone but Ormaz. Note that from now, when a player´s character actions can benefit (or be helped from) other character, I´ll arrange the order so he and the party benefits most. That goes for the bad guys, too; ask in the OOC thread if you have any doubt about this.

Al-Khazad, now hasted, attacks his beastmen, rolling rather poorly but killing #1 without real effort..

Razeem hits twice, dealing 7 damage, and as usual heals 2 HP.

Shin´nairo, even rolling average, does Very Nasty & Cruel Things with her two beastmen. (total damage was somethink like 6d4+5d6+1d10+23)

Aquatic Ormaz casts his Empowered Lightning Bolt, dealing 55 damage. The flying guy saves for half, though. The spell´s path opens holes in the ships in it´s way (since electricity deals half damage to items, that makes 28 damage, minus hardness 5, enough to punch through 2 inches of wood, or a “strong wooden door” ). 

Jagra shoots and hits

Beatsman #4 runs from the battle, provoking an AoO from Al-Khazad that catches him solidly (critical, 20 damage), jumps into the water and tries to flee swimming. #2 uses the withdraw action and dissapears from the map, but it´s still within spell reach.

Mage casts (silent) Dimension Door and dissapears.

The spiked chain man also flees, flying low so he has cover from the ships; you soon lose him. The battle is over, and XP is added to your sheets.

Final status: Al-Khazad 47 hp/69 max; Amira 37/45; Ormaz 38/47; Shin´nairo 55/70; Ra 14/14; Razeem 30/33, Jagra 53/53.]


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 21, 2004)

*Ormazd the Inscrutable, male sorcerer, invented the term 'collateral damage'*

Ormazd takes a deep breath, a smile of pure rapture on his face as he savours the feeling of the powerful magic he channeled so recently. No drug he's experienced has ever come close to the seductive bliss of harnessing such power. The sorcerer quickly subsumes his pleasure as he hears the nearby cries. A slight frown furrows his brow at the damage he's caused, but, his thoughts still feeling somewhat cloudy, he dismisses it as unimportant. Ormazd begins swimming to the closest still-standing and not sinking landmass, ignoring the fleeing beastmen. As he swims, he looks around, checking that his shipmates have survived mostly intact. Once there, he casts again, attempting to cleanse his mind of the effects of the enchantment upon him. 

 (OOC: Move, as I said, to an undamaged ship or the shore, whichever is closer, and once he's standing on 'land' again, _Dispel Magic_ on himself. Touch of Idiocy lasts 10min/lvl, and I'd like to get rid of it..I don't care about dispelling the other effects present on Ormazd.)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 21, 2004)

Al-Khazad flies to the burning ship, to help any in need.  He attempts to heal himself with his wand on the way.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 22, 2004)

*Amira & Razeem*

As the enemy retreats, Amira turns her attention to wounded party members. She notices Al-Khazad using the healing wand so she flies over to Shin'nairo casting a healing spell or her.

Razeem follows his mistress flying around her and staying alert.

(OOC: _Cure Moderate Wounds_ on Shin'nairo, scratch _Align Weapon_.)


----------



## Someone (Jun 22, 2004)

Ormaz swims looking for a way to climb on a nearby ship, and soon finds a hanging rope that allows him to do so. Curiously, he emerges dry from the bay´s dirty waters. Then tries to cleanse the foul magic laid on him. It proves difficult to remove, though [OOC: The first dispel magic failed, but removed your own Alter Self. Tell me how many slots are you going to spend trying]

Meanwhile, Amira touches Shin´nairo, healing some of her injuries [10 hp]. Al-Khazad flies to the burning ship, being immune to the heat and heals himself too. [12 hp] There, in the hold, a woman and a little girl beg for help, trapped by the flames their voices mix with the crackling of fire. It´s not difficult for the captain to wrap them in blankets and carry them to safety in a nearby ship. “What happened?” says it´s owner. “A masked man” answers the woman “with a book, threatened us to stay in the hold and shut up…”. 

In the other boats where the thugs (two of them still fleeing) appeared, other villagers also cautiously come out of them. Kyot´s ship continues sinking, and now only part of the upper deck emerge from water and stop sinking. Razeem floats over Amira, saying “Mistress, I see boats coming, with guards. They´ll be here in three or four minutes.”

“What´s that? The horrible man that sided with the wizard is talking to them.”


----------



## Rayex (Jun 22, 2004)

*Shin'nairo - Champion of the Sun-Tribe*

Shin'nairo smiles gratefully when the other woman heals her. "Thank you Amira, are you well? And what actually happened here now? It seems I was... away... during some of the action..."


----------



## Zerth (Jun 22, 2004)

"Only my pride was hurt, but thank you for asking," Amira says to the elven fighter. "Those savages had the nerve to ruin my beautiful dress. Imagine!"

Then Razeem cuts in with his observations about the approaching ships. "What? Why don't those guards restrain that villain?" Amira snorts shaking her head. "I know I already said it, but now I _really_don't like this. We better prepare for the worst, even if I hope no more fighting is necessary."

(OOC: Amira casts _Mage Armor_ on herself and Razeem.)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 22, 2004)

OOC: Is it possible to save either of the ships?  The one aflame or the one sinking?


----------



## Someone (Jun 23, 2004)

(it shouldn´t be difficult to save the burning ship, it would only take some arms and buckets; the villagers are simply still shocked by the fight to be of much use right now. Kyot´s ship needs major repairs, though)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 23, 2004)

Al-Khazad yells for "buckets!"  as he tries to recruit others in an effort to save the ship.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 23, 2004)

*Shin'nairo - Champion of the Sun-Tribe*

The elven woman puts away her weapons, then looks for something to fill with water. If she finds anything, she will fill it, and try to drown the fire.


----------



## Someone (Jun 24, 2004)

Amira casts mage armor on herself and Razeem.

Meanwhile Al-Khazad and Shin´nairo fly and climb onto the burning ship while yelling for help and start fighting the flames. At first the onlookers do nothing, until someone shouts "I watched it all! The gnome in that boat was the one that did it." 

Then several ship villagers close on boats and running through on the nearby crafts and attack the flames with blankets and water. It seems that it soon will be under control.

Meanwhile the boats with the guards come closer, enough to count the number of them, they are about 15.


----------



## Someone (Jun 25, 2004)

(OOC: I edited this after Synchonicity posted the next post. Seems that consensus is to stay, quench the fire in the case of Shin´nairo and Al-Khazad and wait for the guards. Next post will be up thenext Sunday.)


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 25, 2004)

*Ormazd the Inscrutable*

Ormazd begins making his way over to Al-Khazad, keeping one eye on the column of guards bearing down upon the ships.


----------



## Someone (Jun 27, 2004)

The fire is extinguished thanks largely to Al-Khazad and Shin´nairo´s efforts. The group now stands in the blackened ship, waiting for the guards to come. The woman Al-khazad saved also arrives and thanks him profusely, but the other villagers that helped with the fire quickly return to their floating houses seeing the guards approach. 

"Thank you, thank you very much" continues the woman. "I don´t know how ever I would be able to pay you, may the gods and good genies bless your path." But the guards make her also dissapear with her daughter.

The guards arrive, three boats full of them. The boss (Captain? sargeant? leader?) and other five guards climb on the ship and stand before you, hands on hips, and looks around. The other guards rescue a floating beastman corpse from the water.

"What the hell happened here?"

[OOC: Since it seems that Uriel have problems with his computer, and at east two other players won´t connect for a time, I´d say we´ll  take a break at least ´till friday, or what we need to have the crew together again]


----------



## Zerth (Jun 28, 2004)

*Amira*



> The guards arrive, three boats full of them. The boss (Captain? sargeant? leader?) and other five guards climb on the ship and stand before you, hands on hips, and looks around. The other guards rescue a floating beastman corpse from the water.
> "What the hell happened here?"



Amira steps forward as the guards step onboard and start questioning the party. "We came to visit sage Kyot, when these brutes attacked us. Their reasons are beyond my imagination, but it seems they were expecting us. They were led by a masked spellcaster, who fled before you arrived."

"Besides the beastmen the mage had a lackey, a warrior, who I saw speaking to you earlier. You would be wise to put him in shackles. Where is he anyway?"


----------



## Someone (Jun 28, 2004)

> "We came to visit sage Kyot, when these brutes attacked us. Their reasons are beyond my imagination, but it seems they were expecting us. They were led by a masked spellcaster, who fled before you arrived."
> 
> "Besides the beastmen the mage had a lackey, a warrior, who I saw speaking to you earlier. You would be wise to put him in shackles. Where is he anyway?"




Some guards cough, others make a step back and the remaining one pales. “Ah, ahem.” Replies the one that spoke before; “So, he was with a sorcerer of some sort, wasn´t he? How was…?”

He stops for a moment and shouts at the villagers around:

“What are you looking at? Go back to your filthy ships!”

“Forget that. Look, the man you said informed us that you were responsible for the current damage. So…” he pauses.

“Are you sure you made him _flee_?”


----------



## Someone (Jun 28, 2004)

My first double post in a while!


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 28, 2004)

"I wouldn't say we made him flee, but leave he did.  I would like to know why he ambushed us, even to leaving an explosive note on Kyot's ship.  You speak as if you know something about him, care to share?"


----------



## Zerth (Jun 28, 2004)

*Amira*



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> “Forget that. Look, the man you said informed us that you were responsible for the current damage. So…” he pauses.
> 
> “Are you sure you made him _flee_?”



"Some of the damage was unintentionally made by our group as we were defending ourselves from the attack, but _we were not_ responsible for this," Amira says waving her hand at the surrounding carnage. "Don't you think we would tried to run away, if we were the villains here? I don't know if the man fled or is trying to frame us, but I'll assure he belongs to the guilty party."

"Now, where is the warrior? Don't you dare to tell me you let him walk away," she adds tapping the ground impatiently with her foot gazing the guard right in the eyes trying to look as authorative as she possibly can.


----------



## Someone (Jun 29, 2004)

The guard scratches the back of his neck, looks upwards and then to the other guards. They look away and pretend to have not noticed it.

“Well, he´s not a person you should mess with. And I think you, ah, have a couple of _strong_ points, too.”

He suddendly smiles, comes closer to you and says in a softer voice:

“Look, you may or not understand, but I can´t let you go like this. Let´s say one of Kyot´s experiments went awry and since you helped with the fire, I´ll only charge you a small fine for the damage to this ship. That, of course unless you manage to flee” *wink*wink*


----------



## Rayex (Jun 29, 2004)

*Shin'nairo - Champion of the Sun-Tribe*

"I'm up for the fleeing option!" Shin'nairo exclaims with a grin, and looks to her companions.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 29, 2004)

*Amira*



			
				Rayex said:
			
		

> "I'm up for the fleeing option!" Shin'nairo exclaims with a grin, and looks to her companions.



"That would be acceptable to me as well," Amira says still frowning as she is still extremely displeased about the way the guards are handling this situation. "I can provide a suitable distraction for our _"escape"_, if everyone agrees," she speaks quielty so only those very near to hear are able to hear it.

(OOC: Amira will cast Fog Cloud and fly away with Razeem, if the party decides to flee. Maybe she and Al-Khazad could together carry Shin'nairo in flight?)


----------



## Someone (Jun 29, 2004)

(OOC: I should mention now that Al-Khazad´s Fly effect already expired, and Amira´s is about to; you don´t know exactly how much Fly is left.)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 29, 2004)

*Al-Khazad moves suddenly, and his sword is at the captains throat.*  "Nobody move an noone gets hurt."  *He says backing to the boat the gnome used,  signally with his eyes for the rest of the party to follow.  If allowed to leave with the captain, at a suitable distance he drops him overboard, for his guards to retrieve.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 29, 2004)

(OOC: D'oh! I forgot _Fly_ has only 1 min/level duration. Amira will follow Al-Khazad's plan, if it seems to work.)


----------



## Uriel (Jun 30, 2004)

OoC:Back...
IC

Seeing how things are sizing up, Jagra springs up,crossbows loaded and pointing at the guards.To the Boatman he says 'Prepare to row, you cur! '


----------



## Someone (Jun 30, 2004)

Al-Khazad´s scimitar lightnings out of the scabbard, in more than one sense, and points to the still speaking guard. A shadow of anger crosses his face, but sighs and shouts back: "didn´t you heard? go back to the boats!" The guards, still fumbling trying to catch their weapon´s handles, fall back.



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> 'Prepare to row, you cur! '




"what? again?"

[Are you taking the guard with you?]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 1, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Al-Khazad´s scimitar lightnings out of the scabbard, in more than one sense, and points to the still speaking guard. A shadow of anger crosses his face, but sighs and shouts back: "didn´t you heard? go back to the boats!" The guards, still fumbling trying to catch their weapon´s handles, fall back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  OOC: Only long enough to delay pursuit.  

"At least you can say we escaped under duress."  Al-Khazad says with a grin.


----------



## Someone (Jul 2, 2004)

Al-Khazad said:
			
		

> "At least you can say we escaped under duress."  Al-Khazad says with a grin.




"Yeah, I suppose I´m lucky." replies him. With Razeem flying low behind you, the speeding boat moves away from the guards making half-hearted attempts to not lose you, when your gest whispers: "So you don´t know who were the masked mage? I could tell you... for a price."


----------



## Rayex (Jul 2, 2004)

*Shin'nairo - Champion of the Sun-Tribe*



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> "So you don´t know who were the masked mage? I could tell you... for a price."





Shin'nairo clamly cups his heads in her hands, puts on a dazling smile and says in a calm voice: "Or maybe you could tell us.. for your life." Then with lightning speed the man got one kukri presses at his throat, and another making a thin trail of blood down his cheek. Again the woman smiles at him.


----------



## Someone (Jul 3, 2004)

"Hey, be careful with that. You just cut me." says him. 

"So what it´ll be? Come on, I don´t ask more than, say 20 dinars and I´m likely to have problems back in palace. what do you say?" Theguard gets up and holds a rope, waiting but ready to climb into a ship. The beach shines, and beyond it the city.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 3, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> "Hey, be careful with that. You just cut me." says him.
> 
> "So what it´ll be? Come on, I don´t ask more than, say 20 dinars and I´m likely to have problems back in palace. what do you say?" Theguard gets up and holds a rope, waiting but ready to climb into a ship. The beach shines, and beyond it the city.




*Al-Khazad turns him away from the guards and attemps to palm him the coins.  While whispering "spend them well friend, heres hoping they don't cost your life." 
*After hearing the Captain's responce, he shoves him away from the boat, while shouting "Next time it will be your life you cur!  Accusing us of false crimes.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 3, 2004)

*Amira & Razeem*

"Razeem! Keep an eye on the surroundings, I don't want anyone to surprise us today!" Amira orders the mephit while she waits for Al-Khazad to share the information he got from the captain.


----------



## Someone (Jul 3, 2004)

The guards quickly puts the coins in a safe place and opens his mouth to speak, but makes a very brief pause, with a worried face. But he comes back to his normal grin and whispers to Al-Khazad: 

"About the man with the strange weapon, I don´t even know his name, but he works with the new vizier. Yes, _there is_ a new vizier, and many say that he´s a wizard, or mage. He´s rarely seen, and only speaks to the Caliph. Many are afraid in Palace."

"We were talking about our friend. He´s never far from the new vizier, so the mage you fought with... Do you follow me?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 3, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> The guards quickly puts the coins in a safe place and opens his mouth to speak, but makes a very brief pause, with a worried face. But he comes back to his normal grin and whispers to Al-Khazad:
> 
> "About the man with the strange weapon, I don´t even know his name, but he works with the new vizier. Yes, _there is_ a new vizier, and many say that he´s a wizard, or mage. He´s rarely seen, and only speaks to the Caliph. Many are afraid in Palace."
> 
> "We were talking about our friend. He´s never far from the new vizier, so the mage you fought with... Do you follow me?"




Al-Khazad whispers back, "it appears we must become actual criminals.  With your knowledge of the city, would you know a fast ship?  I may be a hero, but I'm no fool, I'll not have the whole city after me."  ~I just wish we had Kyot and the manuscript.  If I have to leave it would have been nice to have a destination.~


----------



## Uriel (Jul 4, 2004)

Jagra listened to the disquieting conversation. He didn't like how things were shaping up on this one. Even less did he like the nature of a Wizard who healed so quickly from his spells. He has threw the might of the Effreet at the man, and the fury of the Storm, all for naught. This venture would require more in the way of subtlety. Keeping his eye on the now fading Constable and his guards, Jagra asked idly of the Captain. 'So, my friend, would you be adverse to say, _aquiring_ a ship in a less than savory manner?'
Grinning the smile that all who knew him had by this time come to mean _Just give up and nod in agreement_, the Gnome was even now formulating a play inside his beturbaned brain.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 4, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Jagra listened to the disquieting conversation. He didn't like how things were shaping up on this one. Even less did he like the nature of a Wizard who healed so quickly from his spells. He has threw the might of the Effreet at the man, and the fury of the Storm, all for naught. This venture would require more in the way of subtlety. Keeping his eye on the now fading Constable and his guards, Jagra asked idly of the Captain. 'So, my friend, would you be adverse to say, _aquiring_ a ship in a less than savory manner?'
> Grinning the smile that all who knew him had by this time come to mean _Just give up and nod in agreement_, the Gnome was even now formulating a play inside his beturbaned brain.





OOC: Make of this, what you will.   Al-Khazad whispers back, "it appears we must become actual criminals. With your knowledge of the city, would you know a fast ship? I may be a hero, but I'm no fool, I'll not have the whole city after me." ~I just wish we had Kyot and the manuscript. If I have to leave it would have been nice to have a destination.~


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 5, 2004)

*Ormazd the Inscrutable returns!*

Ormazd speaks quietly from just behind Al-Khazad, having navigated his way over to the captain.

"Whether we wish it or no, we have made an enemy of that oddly masked wizard. Ormazd thinks that the only way the masked one could have become so powerful is by trafficking with dark forces from beyond this mortal realm. Thus, whatever we do, Ormazd believes we should exercise the uttermost caution; the masked one may have more resources at his fingertips than mere beastmen."

Of course, Al-Khazad has heard such dire warnings from Ormazd before; generally about every second spellcaster to cross their path...but perhaps this time, the sorcerer has a point?


----------



## Someone (Jul 5, 2004)

Al-Khazad said:
			
		

> "With your knowledge of the city, would you know a fast ship? I may be a hero, but I'm no fool, I'll not have the whole city after me."




The guard shrugs. “That´s your problem, my friend, and the least I know the better for you. I would hide in the city –it´s not difficult- or flee, too, but when dealing with a mage, I don´t know”

Now in the ship, he makes signals to the other guards waving his arms.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 7, 2004)

*Amira*



			
				Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Ormazd speaks quietly from just behind Al-Khazad, having navigated his way over to the captain.
> 
> "Whether we wish it or no, we have made an enemy of that oddly masked wizard. Ormazd thinks that the only way the masked one could have become so powerful is by trafficking with dark forces from beyond this mortal realm. Thus, whatever we do, Ormazd believes we should exercise the uttermost caution; the masked one may have more resources at his fingertips than mere beastmen."



"Of course that dastardly man has dealings with dark beings - he had a quasit, a devil, as a lackey. I don't care if he's a vizier, but _nobody_ ruins my dress and gets away with it," Amira adds with hands or her hips looking still extremely irritated.

"Looks like that silly book was worth more than we could guess. Why else would the masked mage be after us?"


----------



## Rayex (Jul 7, 2004)

*Shin'nairo - Champion of the Sun-Tribe*

"And nobody turns me into a bunny without paying for it!" exclaims, still remembering the few imbarrasing moments she was jumping around as a cute little bunny on a boat ful of people fully engaged in a battle.


----------



## Someone (Jul 7, 2004)

((So, what´s your next step?))


----------



## Zerth (Jul 9, 2004)

*Amira*

"I don't like the idea of running away. Maybe we could hide in the city and try to find out, what happened to Kyot and the book?"


----------



## Rayex (Jul 9, 2004)

*Shin'nairo - Champion of the Sun-Tribe*

"I'm with Amira. If this book was important enough to do that," she motions towards the battleplace. "well, if it was, I am sure we would like to get it back. Atleast, I would." she finnishes.
"And another thing, I will _not _ be humiliated with that, and not pay back what is due him!"


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 9, 2004)

"Ormazd concurs. The book is obviously central to this mystery; and the answers to its secrets may be found within this city."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 9, 2004)

"Folks, I understand your point of view.  But let me point out to very important things.  One, we weren't able to land a hand on him, so to speak.  Two if he is the new vizier, then the imperial guard is at his beck and call."  Al-Khazad says by way of caution.  ~Who would ever think I would be the one advising caution..~


----------



## Uriel (Jul 9, 2004)

'I shall see what I can find of this _Book_ once we land again. I have contacts and favors owed to faces not my own.'

OoC:Jagra will attempt to _Gather Information_ in the city, using hisHat of Disguise to appear as various other folks, never as himself.


----------



## Someone (Jul 10, 2004)

Jagra sinks into the taverns and markets with open ears, and he hears several interesting things [OOC: despite not having the skill]: 

"...I don´t know why the last vizier dissapeared. Some say the Caliph is acting in a strange way..."

Later: 

"Yes, I know someone that have seen him [the new vizier]." whispers someone at a spice shop. "He says that he has an air... similar to the Caliph and his young son. Almost as if they were family. That should mean he´s a bastard son or something."

"What if he´s the Caliph´s uncle?"

"The one that went to exile? No, he must be in his eighties by now."

And even later, in a tavern, Jagra hears a sailor saying: 

"The caliph´s something odd with old families of merchants and sailors... the last thing they did?  The day before yesterday they arrested Minah, Abu´s father."

That name rings a bell. But what...?

[What´s the rest of you doing while Jagra is Gathering information?]


----------



## Zerth (Jul 11, 2004)

When Jagra returns and supposedly tells us, what he found out, Amira utilizes her knowledge about the high society hoping she can add something to the story. 

(OOC: Knowledge (noblity & royalty) +2.)


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 11, 2004)

*Ormazd the Inscrutable*

Ormazd will dig through his books and rack his memory, hoping to stumble upon some explanation for the masked mage's seeming invulnerability..and perhaps a way to counteract it. (OOC: Knowledge [arcana] +14)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 11, 2004)

Al-khazad attempts to lay low.  He has know skills to add to the hunt at this time.


----------



## Someone (Jul 12, 2004)

The Caliph´s army isn´t enough to search or cover all the city, so you´re confident that you can hide in it, for at least a some days. Or weeks, if not were for details like a flying mephit and such. However, maybe one or two hours later, Ormaz feels an unpleasant feeling, as if someone were looking for him. It passes soon, though. 

You wait for Jagra in a small and quiet tea house. The darkness, low ceiling and silence makes this a nice place to rest and think, and the other customers are not a problem, being under the effect or a variety of narcotics. Many of them sleep, directly fallen on the tables or on rugs. Finally, Jagra returns and tell what he heard.

Amira knows some details about the Caliph´s uncle, Jafar, but it doesn´t sound as if they are relevant. He was the younger son of the current caliph´s grandfather; when he (the grandfather) died, civil war threatened Tangrabah. But he had not enough support from the emirs, the military chiefs, so he had to accept exile. About Abu ibn Minah, you know it´s a very wealthy merchant and explorer, and his family has been in that profession for very long. You remember hearing that name very recently, but where?

The only thing Ormaz is sure is that what he saw it´s impossible. There are spells, potions, magical creatures and places and many other things he can remember that can heal the most grievous wounds, but nothing matches what the mage was able to do.


----------



## Someone (Jul 13, 2004)

Ah, I forgot: about two hours after the battle Ormaz´s mental stats return to normal.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 13, 2004)

*Amira*

"Wait! Abu ibn Minah, that's the name Ahmed gave us, didn't he. The book used to belong to Abu and now his father is arrested. Abu is an explorer and the book had some newer writings on it. Perhaps they were made by Abu himself during some of his journeys."

Amira toys with her jewelry as she thinks and then speaks. "The book is the key. I wonder, who has it now? The vizier likely does not, because if he had it, I don't understand the reason to attack us."

"I think we should speak to Ahmed again. If he's still around, that is," she adds after a short pause.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 17, 2004)

Jagra will return to the Captain, sharing what news he has learned.


----------



## Rayex (Aug 28, 2004)

This game dead??


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 29, 2004)

Well since its been a month and half, since the last post.  That regrettably is a safe assumption.


----------



## Someone (Aug 29, 2004)

Nobody answered to Amira´s comments, and I didn´t know how to push the thing along; I (wrongly maybe) assumed you were not so interested after all.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 29, 2004)

Well I didn't ansewer it because of the same reason, you didn't.  I didn't know how to proceed with this character.  He's not exactly streetwise, royalty or a sage.  If the boat were still afloat, he would have suggested investigating that.  
But then again, look how that turned out.  Basically, we need the sage that seems to have disappeared from his boat.  But I have no idea where to look for him.


----------



## Someone (Aug 29, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> "Wait! Abu ibn Minah, that's the name Ahmed gave us, didn't he. The book used to belong to Abu and now his father is arrested. Abu is an explorer and the book had some newer writings on it. Perhaps they were made by Abu himself during some of his journeys."




Sounds like a plan.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 29, 2004)

Agreed.  But would it be better to search for Ahmed or Abu?


----------



## Someone (Aug 29, 2004)

Don´t know, I´m only the DM


----------



## Rayex (Aug 29, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Well I didn't ansewer it because of the same reason, you didn't.  I didn't know how to proceed with this character.  He's not exactly streetwise, royalty or a sage.  If the boat were still afloat, he would have suggested investigating that.
> But then again, look how that turned out.  Basically, we need the sage that seems to have disappeared from his boat.  But I have no idea where to look for him.




I felt the same way, my character, well, she is mostly a front-fighter and a champion of the weak.. not really a spy, a diplomat, etc etc... so I felt stuck waiting for the smarter characters to do something.


----------



## Someone (Aug 29, 2004)

(Actually, the module has only this little, insignificant portion of investigation, something that actually shouldn´t take more than a couple posts or three, and we could go back to our schedule of larger-than-life adventures. Come on, I couldn´t have overestimated you, could I?)


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 29, 2004)

Not really, but if the rogues and spellcasters don't fill thier roles, why do the get a share of the treasure.  When we find it?  I guess the more important question is are those players still interested in the game.  We've only heard from two players, including myself.


----------



## Someone (Aug 29, 2004)

We´ll give the others some days to answer, and see after that.


----------



## Someone (Aug 30, 2004)

bump


----------



## Someone (Aug 31, 2004)

re-bump


----------



## Someone (Sep 1, 2004)

Last call! 

If nobody else shows, I´ll resurrect the OOC thread, and will discuss the options we have with you - re-recruiting, NPCing one or two PCs, move the game along with two PCs or another thing-


----------



## Zerth (Sep 2, 2004)

(OOC: I didn't know the game was left in a mess like this. When nobody answered anything signifigant to my last post in two weeks, I assumed the game was over and stopped paying attention to this thread. I'm sorry for that, I never meant to abandon this game, but you can't play a PbP by yourself, can you. It's quite unbelievable, how I managed to miss all the numerous bumps, because other than that I would've posted something sooner.

Like Amira suggested in my last post, one possibility would be to search for Ahmed. He is an old "friend" of ours, so we should know, where to start looking for him.)

IC: Amira looks at her suddenly so quiet companions "So, what do you say? Should we try to locate Ahmed first? I'm quite certain he knows much more about this book than he was willing to share the last time we met him. Now that we know a little more ourselves, I'm not so surprised he was so eager to rid himself of the book."

(OOC: Where does Ahmed live or where does he like to spend his time?)


----------



## Someone (Sep 2, 2004)

OOC: Seems that everyone had the same mistake, and assumed the game was over when in fact it wasn´t. Let´s hope we learn something from it and let´s continue. Assuming you in fact look for Ahmed, and accelerating things a little…

IC: Normally, Ahmed lives in a small house, near the “desert”, the outer half ring of streets and houses that surround the western part of the city, outside the main walls. Though finding him there is difficult, since he´s normally doing “business” in the city when the sun is still up. You don´t have a better clue, so it´s the better place to start looking for him.

Another trip through the busy streets of Tangrabah [ooc: detail what precautions, if any, you take to avoid being recognized, followed, etc] and you´re there: a low building, made of adobe and wood; as usual, the windows are narrow and high. Unlike many houses in the city, it has a door, hidden behind a hanging mat. It´s closed, but you notice muffled sounds behind it, the kind that a person that wants to remain unnoticed does.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 2, 2004)

OOC: If I am in the group and playing Jagra, then...

Jagra concentrates for a moment and his features and clothing begin melting, morphing into a slight, roguish-looking halfling with dark brown eyes and dark auburn hair.  A set of drab leathers replaces his usual attire and a pair of long, jagged scars cross both his bare forearms.  His elven boots change into a battered old pair of calf-high sandals that cover his furr-topped feet and a light colored pair of blousy pantaloons covers his lower extremities.  Finally, his turban changes into a dirty black headband.

"If anyone asks, I be Je'ri." he says (his voice slightly deeper than it was before) with a wink and then follows the party out into the crowded streets.

Arriving at the house, "Je'ri" looks up to the Captain and speaks in a voice low enough not to be heard by any inside, but loud enough to be heard by the group around him.  "Well, Cap'n?  What should we do now?  If ya want, I can skirt aroun' th' back and make sure there's no way fer him ta slip out..."


----------



## Zerth (Sep 2, 2004)

*Amira & Razeem*



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> [ooc: detail what precautions, if any, you take to avoid being recognized, followed, etc]



Amira has gotten herself a set of peasant girl's clothes [pfeh!] and Razeem just utilizes his stealth to keep out of sight. The mephit will also keep it's eyes open and guard the party from the air.

"Good thinking, Jag-, uh Je'ri," Amira whispers. "We don't want to let Ahmed slip away, if he is inside."

Amira looks at her air mephit cohort and points up in the air. Razeem nods and flies to nearby building's roof, hiding there and keeping an eye on the neighbourhood.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 2, 2004)

double post....


----------



## Ashy (Sep 2, 2004)

Jagra nods and slips off towards the back of the building, looking for exits of any kind as well as keeping his eyes peeled for anything out of the ordinary...

_OOC: I forgot about Jagra having the monkey, Juju, with him but he does, so please bear that in mind.  
Listen +18
Search +17 (I have no idea what the "15" in parenthesis is for on this sheet!  )
Spot +14_


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 3, 2004)

Al-Khazad will use stealth and possibly the rooftops to approach our 'friend' unobserved.


----------



## Someone (Sep 3, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> (I have no idea what the "15" in parenthesis is for on this sheet!  )




OOC: Probably a conditional modifier for using the Googles of minute seeing. 

The group silently surround the small house, while Razeem stands watch on a nearby rooftop. Nobody notices anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 3, 2004)

OOC: Are there any exits in the back of the building???


----------



## Someone (Sep 3, 2004)

(OOC: None that can be seen now. But the walls are made of mud, so that can change at any moment)


----------



## Ashy (Sep 3, 2004)

Jagra jogs back to the front and reports quickly, "No exits in the back, but an angry goat could make one if it so desired..."


----------



## Someone (Sep 5, 2004)

(Ok, you´re gathered around Ahmed´s little house. What are you going to do?)


----------



## Ashy (Sep 5, 2004)

Jagra looks to the Captian and raises his bushy eyebrows while tilting his head slightly towards the door, as if to say, 'After you, Cap'n..."


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 5, 2004)

*Al-Khazad*

OOC:Well looks like I'm leader.  Whether I like it or not.   

Al-Khazad looks around at his motley crew.  "Well daylights a burn'n, lets pay our friend a visit shall we?"  He draws Lightning's Breath and cuts an entrance for the group.  He then steps boldly inside.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 5, 2004)

Amira stays behind keeping some distance to Al-Khazad, but is ready to use her spells to aid the party, if needed.


----------



## Someone (Sep 5, 2004)

A wooden door isn´t enemy enough for Al-Khazad, who bursts through it sword in hand followed by the rest of the group. In the shady room that opens for you –hard to tell if  a kitchen, dining room, living room, or vestibule, since it works as them and more- Ahmed stumbles and falls on his butt with a muffled cry, totally surprised. In the floor, an open trapdoor stands almost as the room´s only decoration. It´s covered with a mat, so when closed it would be very difficult to spot. A fragile wooden ladder descends to a narrow and claustrophobic basement, a rare addition to houses in this city.

Ahmed gets on his knees. “Oh! The most honourable and brave Shin´nairo, the incomparable Amira, and… the… rest of you, of course. Including the merciful and civilized captain Al-Khazad, who I´m sure don´t need, you know, that blade.” Ahmed wriggles his nose and looks at you.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 6, 2004)

*Al-Khazad*

"I'll be the one deciding that, friend.  Now tell us about the map, and the truth this time!  For I fear your 'payment' may have cost the life of a friend.  I am sure it is responsible, for the new vizier and the sultan's army, not being pleased with us.  So speak and make that head useful, otherwise...."


----------



## Someone (Sep 6, 2004)

[OOC: I think you mean the book, not the map]

“What? I told you the truth, oh star of sailors, mirror of navigators, blessed example among sea faring people!” squeaks Ahmed. “I repeat and clarify what I told you yesterday. One of Abu´s servants, named Zosimo, had a debt with me, and paid with the book. I´m a honourable person, without malice in my heart, and believed him when he said that his master the most noble Abu ibn Minah gave him the book as a birthday present. Now I see that I was foolish, maybe, and only maybe, he misinterpreted something I said, an innocent comment you know, about a casual conversation I had with a masked man about the value of old books.”

“Can you believe the inquity and evil of this world? Zosimo took my words and twisted them, thinking <uhu, Ahmed´s asking me to steal my master´s old book and use it as a payment>. I´m sure he´ll say that I used those same words. But then I ask you: why would you believe a thief and not me, a close friend of you for so long?”

“By the way, who´s the dead -whose ultimate demise I deeply regret-?”


----------



## Zerth (Sep 6, 2004)

"Ahmed, Ahmed... I'm disappointed in you. I wonder how such an honest man as yourself manages to survive in this cruel and evil world," Amira says with her voice dripping with sarcasm.

Suddenly she looses her cool, "I have little patience for nonsense, when the lives of my friends have been threatened! And on top of that, I've had to hide and wear these awful peasant clothes! Ohhh, will these wounds _ever_ heal?!?!" 

She manages to calm down, but only slightly. "You might be a swindler, but as far as I know you, stupidity shouldn't be one of your flaws. I believe you didn't wish to harm us, but you better speak the truth this time."

"So, when did you meet this masked man and what did you tell him? And this Zosimo, where do we find him?" she asks in a persuasive, but still very demanding voice.

(OOC: Diplomacy check)


----------



## Someone (Sep 6, 2004)

“Lying? Me? Every word that comes out of my mouth is a perfect and trascendent example of sincerity, m´lady. For you know that I have, as a lone person in this uncaring world, to present my case in the most favorable way. And our sacred social customs require the listener to discount nine tenths of what he hear. Suppose I relate the facts as an unintelligent animal would. In that case, you would automatically assume I´m hiding something, and that would misdirect you from the truth. This way, in your near infinite sharpness, perspicace, clarity and perceptiveness you can separate the gleaming nuggets of important facts from the sordid affairs of my insignificant life.”

“Anyway, since I´m afraid my prose is making you lose your precious time, I´ll shorten things. About Zosimo, I must suppose –but I don´t know for sure, since I don´t get along with thieves and criminals- he´s a servant in Abu´s palace, so he must be there. And about the masked man, I know little about him. He found me, so to speak: he appeared one day, face covered with a wooden plain mask, and manifested an interest to possess certain book, interest high enough to pay well for it. No other details, how to find him or anything. One day, I met Zosimo and mentioned that. He brought me the book, ending a debt he had with me. And it happened that you ended our… business before I expected, so, short of cash, I offered you the book. Hearing rumors about Abu´s dissapearance, and the masked mage defeated in a battle with fire and lightning everywhere, I said to myself: <Ahmed, an evil genie has cursed you again with bad luck. Better hide for some weeks>, activity that I was going to start when you dignified my house with your presence.”

“As you see, everything I ever told you was true, even if in sake of brevity some facts were obscured.”


----------



## Zerth (Sep 6, 2004)

Very well, my silver-tongued friend," Amira says a bit amused by Ahmed's verbal expertise. "We really don't have the time for more of your stories right now - as entertaining as they always are." 

"Staying out of sight is a good idea. You don't know that masked man like we do. He seems to be willing to do just about anything to get his greasy hands on that book."

Then turning to the others, she speaks again, "This gets more and more problematic. We need to find Abu or Zosimo next. With Abu being arrested by the vizier's men, he's quite unreachable at the moment. Hopefully that masked villain doesn't know about Zosimo's little theft yet, so we could be able to reach him."


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 6, 2004)

*Al-Khazad*

Al-Khazad turns back to Ahmed "I suggest you be more careful in your business dealing in the future, my friend.  Not everyone is as understanding as myself.  I would suggest you leave this island for awhile.  It seems this masked man is the new vizier.  I am sure a man of your intelligence can figure out what that means.  But before you leave, is there anything else you can tell us, or some token to help us in our quest?  To pay the debt you owe, for getting us involved in this mess."  Al-Khazad says with all sincerity.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 7, 2004)

Jagra steps beside Amira and tugs gently on her skirt in an effort to subtly get her attention.  When she peers down at him, he looks at her with a concerned look on his face and whispers so that only she can hear.  _"Don't you think it would be a good idea to find out where this bildge rat'll be hidin'?  If th' other leads fall cold, he's still our only link!"_


----------



## Someone (Sep 7, 2004)

Ahmed dries sweeps some of the sweat from his forehead, and shrugs at Al-Khazad with a smile. "My dear captain, I have nothing. From that, I´ll share with you as much as you want. Thankyou very much for your wise advice."

[OOC: Amira suggested to visit Zosimo right now, and that means going to Abu´s house; since nobody opposed, I´m assuming that´s what you´re doing. If nobody says otherwise, we´ll go there with the next post]


----------



## Zerth (Sep 7, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Jagra steps beside Amira and tugs gently on her skirt in an effort to subtly get her attention. When she peers down at him, he looks at her with a concerned look on his face and whispers so that only she can hear. _"Don't you think it would be a good idea to find out where this bildge rat'll be hidin'? If th' other leads fall cold, he's still our only link!"_



_"Maybe it's even better if we don't know Ahmed's whereabouts - for his sake. The vizier is a ruthless man and might soon be looking for him. Ahmed is, well, ...Ahmed, but he is still an old friend. I don't believe we can learn much more from him,"_ Amira whispers back to Jagra with a friendly smile.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 7, 2004)

The disguised gnome nods at the princess, his bushy eyebrow furrowed.  _"Perhaps you are right"_, he whispers, _"but I cannot help but to feel that something more is amiss here..."_


----------



## Someone (Sep 8, 2004)

You leave Ahmed´s house and prepares to head to Abu´s palace. While Razeems informs Amira of what happened (“I saw a dog chasing its tail, it started to turn and turn and turn and turn and turn and turn and turn and turn and turn…” says while doing the same himself) Ormaz stops and farewells you from his turbaned height. “Ormaz has changed his mind. He prefers to avoid this affair, since he doesn´t see the benefit of facing the Vizier for some moldy pages. Ormaz sees the wisdom in Ahmed´s words and will dedicate his time to more rewarding and less political arcane matters in the savage lands.”

After the following goodbyes, the rest of you crosses the city –again-. You have an easier travel this time since the sun is up and most people retire to their relatively fresh homes, leaving the streets free. So it doesn´t take you too much until you arrive at Abu´s house. 

Like other wealthy merchant´s homes, this is located near the port –the rich part of the city- Here you find a couple guard patrols, but they are private, not part of the caliph´s soldiers. From you can see from outside, it´s rectangular, surrounded by a high and plain stone wall dotted with narrow windows. In the corner nearest to the port, a tall and slim tower rises: you know that there´s normally one person there watching ships come and go.

The main entrance opens at the left of one of the long sides, protected by a heavy double door reinforced with iron. Fortunately, it´s open, and a servant watches it. From there, you can see the house: from the door, a short and wide corridor ends in a small and square courtyard; in it´s centre, a decorated fountain bubbles. Surrounding it, colums support a balaustrade you can reach through two wooden stairs; there are pots, big and small with plants and flowers everywhere. In both stories, you can see the door to various rooms, but you guess this is the part dedicated to the servants, since from it´s size, it´s clear that there´s another similar courtyard located to your right.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Jagra lets out a low, slow whistle as his quick eyes take in the scene.  "This looks to be fun", he says under his breath - not even trying to hide the dripping sarcasm...


----------



## Someone (Sep 9, 2004)

The servant at the door eyes you. "So, do you like what you see?"


----------



## Zerth (Sep 9, 2004)

Amira, dressed as a peasant girl, has veiled her face to avoid recognition. She has to hide her face, because an unveiled woman would surely draw disapproving looks from all kind of folk. 

She is waiting for somebody else to speak to the servant - it is just not proper for a woman to adress anyone in public without permission from her guardian. As a princess, she would not have these kind of communication problems, which is quite naturally very irritating and humiliating to her. The masked man shall pay a thousand debts!

She tries casually to push Al-Khazad or Jagra to step up and say something. Knowing her they can tell she must be boiling in anger under her veil.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 9, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> The servant at the door eyes you. "So, do you like what you see?"




Just as he is about to open his mouth, the gnome-in-halfling's-clothing gets a nudge from behind.  Biting back bitter words for the haughty princess, Jagra nods to the servant and replies to him, "Aye, surely you must serve a most powerful and honorable master for him to have such an abode as this..."  Jagra spreads out his open-palmed hands, as if taking in the whole world, from horizon to horizon, as he speaks.


----------



## Someone (Sep 9, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> "Aye, surely you must serve a most powerful and honorable master for him to have such an abode as this..."




The servant, a man of about 20 years old, raises his head. "You should be joking, or else new here. This is Abu ibn Minah´s -brave but humble, rich but generous- mansion. Everyone knows him or his family, one of the older, if not the oldest, in this city. After each travel, bards gather at this gate to learn of his adventures and write songs about them, and the nobility of a thousand realms fight to buy the marvels he brings."


----------



## Ashy (Sep 9, 2004)

Jagra, hoping to stall for time until the Captain decides to make his move, prods the servant onward, bowing slightly before him.  "You must excuse my ignorance, my good sirrah.  You see, I am new here and would do well to know more about your good master.  Please, do tell, do tell!"


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 10, 2004)

*Al-Khazad*

"Yes, do enlighten us, your knowledge is to us as a breeze on a warm night.  Your master sounds most intrigueing.


----------



## Someone (Sep 10, 2004)

The servant has obviously ran out of praises, and makes a pause before continuing. "Er, he would be glad to speak with you personally, since he has a lot of astonishing adventures to tell, and loves a interested audience, but he´s not here at this moment."


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 10, 2004)

*Al-Khazad*

Faced with the servant's honesty, Al-Khazid returns with some of his own.  "Truth be known, we have heard a little of your master and rumors of his adventures.  It is these tales that bring us to his door as it were.  You wouldn't know where could find him, would you?  It seems something from one of his adventures could have implications for the entire city, and we would really like to discuss it with him.  Also please know, we intend him no harm,  I don't know that the same could be said of all interested parties however."


----------



## Someone (Sep 10, 2004)

“Ah” says the servant. He looks at you, slowly, again “I see… please come this way”

You don´t quite understand what´s happening, but go with him anyway. The servant leads you, beyond the fountain, to your right. There he opens a decorated door that leads to another but courtyard, similar to the one you just left but smaller, again after a short and wide corridor. This one is decorated with all kinds of exotic items hanging from the walls; things like six huge scimitars, a large wooden painted mask, the skull of an unidentifiable creature... A man of the halfling race tends the small trees around the stone and gold fountain. 

The servant doesn´t stop, and finally comes near a door´s gap, closed only by several layers of silk. Your guide moves them to one side and bows. 

“Master Zosimo, these persons may want to speak with you”

You enter the room; it´s also richly dressed. Zosimo seems to be the man in his forties, with a beard that´s starting to turn white. He´s with an armed wild looking dwarf that offers a striking contrast.

Zosimo invites you with a gesture to seat on the cushion that cover the floor and inhale the braziers´ smoke. You smell the _kifiya_ herb burning; slightly intoxicating, but rarely dangerous.

* *

Menghil:

After arriving to Tangrabah without a penny in your pocket, you got a job in one of Abu Ibn Minah´s  ships and traveled with him once. It wasn´t an easy one, though, and you impressed him almost as much he impressed you. When you heard he wa sin prison, you contacted with Zosimo, who was about to make you an offer. Then, a strange group appeared…


----------



## Zerth (Sep 10, 2004)

Amira pulls her hood down and removes the veil covering her face as they reach Zosimo's quarters. She might look like a peasant right now, but her every gesture and tone of voice show the opposite. She gazes straight at Zosimo's eyes and speaks. 

"Finally we meet the man, who started all this. Or so we have heard. Ahmed sends you greetings, but couldn't make the trip here - he's a little busy at the moment. If you don't mind, we'd like you to tell us about a certain book, that belonged to your now arrested master Abu, which was also 'a gift' from you to Ahmed."


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 10, 2004)

Menghil looks up suddenly as a rather large group of people walk in, interrupting his business.  He doesn't even have time to get a word in edgewise before an arrogant woman steps forward.

Having lost his conversation to these newcomers, Menghil steps back to watch.  He folds his arms across his chest and waits impatiently for this new business to be dealt with.  He leers appreciatively at this semi-peasant woman while she's busy ordering around Zosimo.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 10, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> Amira pulls her hood down and removes the veil covering her face as they reach Zosimo's quarters. She might look like a peasant right now, but her every gesture and tone of voice show the opposite. She gazes straight at Zosimo's eyes and speaks.
> 
> "Finally we meet the man, who started all this. Or so we have heard. Ahmed sends you greetings, but couldn't make the trip here - he's a little busy at the moment. If you don't mind, we'd like you to tell us about a certain book, that belonged to your now arrested master Abu, which was also 'a gift' from you to Ahmed."




The disguised gnome arches an eyebrow slightly at the brash, headstrong princess' words.  Jagra didn't know whether to fall in love with her or smack her in the face sometimes, but one thing was sure - she was unpredictable....

He sort of liked that...


----------



## Ashy (Sep 10, 2004)

Double post...


----------



## Someone (Sep 10, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> "If you don't mind, we'd like you to tell us about a certain book, that belonged to your now arrested master Abu, which was also 'a gift' from you to Ahmed."




"Of couse I mind" says Zosimo, midly upset. "I don´t know even your names -though I suspect I´ve heard of you- and you make demands in another´s home. Shame should fall upon your head."

"Besides, you got your facts wrong, nothing to be surprised at if it´s true you treat with the three times cursed, soulless vermin called Ahmed. First, Abu´s not the one in the caliph´s dungeons, but his old father, Minah. But I won´t continue until you explain yourselves and tell me, as it´s used, why do you visit my house."


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 10, 2004)

*Al-Khazad*

"As my friend so impolitely put it, were here about the book.  It appears there others interested in it enough to kill.  That is never a good thing."


----------



## Ashy (Sep 10, 2004)

"'Specially when we're on the receivin' end...", Jagra mumbles out of the side of his mouth.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 11, 2004)

Ever helpful, Menghil chimes into the conversation that he is not truly part of.  He clears his throat and folds his hands together in front of him, adopting the appearance and tone of voice of a much wiser counselor.

"Ah, my friends.  You seem to have forgotten that you still have not offered your names, as was so clearly mentioned earlier.  I am sure that now that this has been brought to your attention, you will surely do your best to rectify the situation, yes?"

He grins widely at them with and insipid look in his eyes, clearly highly amused at his own humor.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 11, 2004)

*Al-Khazad*

"There is a reason we are not forthcoming about our names.  They are a danger to all who know them at this point."  Turning to the interloper, "do you really want to know something that could cost you your life?  If so I will tell you, but there ends my responsibility for what befalls you."


----------



## Someone (Sep 11, 2004)

"If you prefer to remain anonymous, I´ll bow to your decision, though you confirmed my supposition: you were those who fought the Vizier some hours ago. For what you told me, I can suppose the following: Ahmed offered you an ancient and valuable book, and you tried to sell it to a mysterious mage. However, he tried to pay you with death instead of gold, and you´re now here trying to discern why is that book so important. Am I right?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 11, 2004)

*Al-Khazad*

"Actually we had a friend studying the book.  When we returned he and the book were missing and the Vizier and friends attacked.  Even to the point of endangering other lives.  That is why I don't wish to give our names, I feel it best if you honestly don't know who we are or where we will be for your own safety.  But your main supposition is correct, we are here to learn of the book."


----------



## Someone (Sep 11, 2004)

Zosimo nods. "There´s not much I´m allowed to say, other than it´s genuine, holds a great secret, and I did not steal it. Ahmed urged my son to steal it to cancel a debt." he shakes his head ashamed. "Also, the new vizier means a great danger to this city. I only can reveal more if master Minah so allows, but I found impossible even to speak to him. I know, however, that he´s currently in the citadel [the castle in the middle of the city], but little more."

"I was going to make this offer to Menghil, here present, but I extend it to you as well. I must repair some of my fault to my master, and get him out of the jail, but I lack the strenght and wisdom to do so. If you get him out there, I´m sure that you´ll get the answers you seek and the reward you deserve. Master Minah isn´t short of gold or generosity."


----------



## Zerth (Sep 11, 2004)

Amira manages to cool off and collect herself as she listens to the conversation. "Accept my apology, my good man, calling you a thief was premature and uncalled for. These recent events surrounding us have made me rather edgy. I have not been myself in more ways I want to think of," she snorts looking at her plain dress with disgust.

Wishing to take her mind off her current clothing, she continues quickly, "I wish to help you, because I know your master's reputation - he is a decent and honorable man. The new vizier, on the other hand, has proven himself a vile and ruthless man. In addition, we certainly have a personal score to settle with him, no question. Gold I do not seek, but the book itself I find most intriguing. Maybe your master will share some of it's secrets with us, if we do help him."

"I speak only for myself, of course. My companions must have reasons and wishes of their own, but I let them speak for themselves."


----------



## Ashy (Sep 11, 2004)

Jagra sighs audibly and grumbles, "...and so we begin the next leg of this wild camel chase, eh?"  Then, he brightens a bit and adds, jerking his thumb in the direction of Amira, "can I have her share of the gold, seein' as she's not interested in it?"


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 11, 2004)

"huh."

Menghil grunts a small laugh at the captain's dramatic attitude towards the sharing of names, but decides to let it pass.  He turns back to face Zosimo at the mention of his job which brought him here in the first place.  He steps forward and speaks up.

"There's no way I'm going to let this crowd push me out of this job."

Then he mutters to himself,

"Besides, I need the money too much."

Then he continues in a normal tone of voice.

"I shall go along to free your master, and to keep this band of hopeless criminals in check.  However, if we are to work together, I shall need to know your names, even if it does cost me my life.  As for myself, I am Menghil, sailor, swordsman, liar, cheat and pirate extraordanair."

With this last comment, he offers the group an overly ostentatious flourish of a bow, bending over nearly double.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 12, 2004)

*Al-Khazad*

"Well my good man it seems we have much in common.  I am Al-Khazad, captiain, explorer, swordsman, and lady killer," he says with a wink.  The rest of these assembled, make up my crew."  He then leaves it to the rest to make thier own introductions.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 12, 2004)

Jagra bows slightly.  "I am called Je'ri, and by names too numerous to mention.  The scourge of sand and sea I be..."  The disguised gnomes leaves it at that...

_'Best not to say too much'_, he reasons to himself...


----------



## Zerth (Sep 12, 2004)

*Amira*

Amira looks at Menghil  with a slightly disapproving face. "Very well, we have another seaman amongst us."

She lifts her head up proudly and states, "I am Princess Amira of Bandizar. This is my loyal servant Razeem," she adds pointing at the mephit, who's hovering near the roof.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 12, 2004)

Menghil adopts a more serious tone immediately and offers a much more respectable and sincere bow.

"It is an honor too meet you.  My sincerest greetings to you. . . Razeem."

He straightens up again, grinning widely and turns to face Zosimo.  He claps two meaty hands together and rubs them excitedly.

"Very well, we have a jail break to organize.  You say he is in the citadel, but nothing more specific?  Hmm, it shall be tricky to get inside."


----------



## Someone (Sep 13, 2004)

Zosimo tells you all he knows about the citadel, and you add your own. Together, isn´t much, but it´s a start. It´s a large fortified complex, built on an artificial hill, mainly composed of what are two fortresses of regular size on their own and other minor buildings, bastions, and towers joined by a wall not higher than 30 feet that close a central courtyard. For what you know, that´s where the cells are: they are not subterranean dungeons. Seeing the prisoners is normall not difficult, specially when you have money to bribe the guards, but this time Zosimo found that impossible. Since Razeem can fly high (outside bow range) over the citadel, I´ll post a sketch later, if he isn´t too happy from the _kifiya_ smoke gathering on the ceiling.

(DM meta note: I´ve prepared the citadel, not the things you´re going to do. I mean you shouldn´t be afraid to find an imaginative solution that would skip the rescue -which isn´t even totally indispensable, but profitable- or make it trivial)


----------



## Ashy (Sep 13, 2004)

Jagra, his mental wheels already turning, pipes up.  "You say this hill is artifical - what do you mean by that exactly?  Seems to me if a hill is built then there will be entrances and exits which could be exploited..."


----------



## Someone (Sep 13, 2004)

(You all have seen the citadel; artificial simply means that a lot of workers spent many days carrying earth and rocks from one place to another)


----------



## Zerth (Sep 13, 2004)

Razeem will be *happy* indeed to do some scouting over the citadel. _Mmmm, kifiya smoke..._


----------



## Someone (Sep 14, 2004)

Here´s the promised "map". Is not very much, but Razeem isn´t very precise.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 14, 2004)

Menghil looks over the scrawled sketch that had been produced from Razeem's description.  He scratches at his beard thoughtfully and points a thick finger at the cells.

"If they're that close to that wall there, then we're probably best going under, over or through the wall rather than trying to get inside in a more legitimate fashion.  We should go take a look at the wall itself."

He pauses.

"Scratch that, you're all wanted criminals.  I'm the law abiding citizen here, for once. . . I'll go take a look at it."

[ooc - unless anyone raises any immediate concerns, Menghil will take a casual stroll out into the city, stopping for a rest up against the section of the citadel wall that is closest to the cells.  He'll check for height, scalability, convenient grates or weak spots, etc.]


----------



## Someone (Sep 14, 2004)

(OOC: What are the rest of you going to do meanwhile? Also, Asy´s away for a few days, and Rayex has internet problems, so you can make make suggestions as what could they do.)


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 14, 2004)

[ooc - Jagra could come with Meghil in his halfing disguise]


----------



## Ashy (Sep 15, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "Scratch that, you're all wanted criminals.  I'm the law abiding citizen here, for once. . . I'll go take a look at it."




"Just goes to show that you know less than you think, scallaywag.  I'll be going with ya...", Jagra says flatly, falling in behind the wild-looking dwarf.

OOC: Jagra will be checking out troop movements, timing, general size and strength of the forces that can be seen along top the walls, etc.  Also, any sort of ranged weapon will rank high on his "to take note of" list.    Jagra hopes to see some sort of pattern emerge from the guards (marching the wall at certain number of interverals, etc....)


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 15, 2004)

*Al-Khazad*

The Captain looks to his crew as he says "Well do you know how we can constructively spend our time, untill the scouts return?"


----------



## Someone (Sep 15, 2004)

The short people go to explore. Tangrabah still languishes under the sun when you arrive at the citadel´s surrounding streets, where you can have a good view of the wall. The nearest houses are about 35-40 feet from it; the wall itself is around 30 feet high, not counting the "hill" itself, 15 feet. Climbing it without help should prove difficult, since is rather smooth (OOC: DC 25). Right now, you can´t see guards on it, but there are sentinels on the towers, and at night you remember having seen at least one guard in each wall.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 15, 2004)

*Amira*



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> The Captain looks to his crew as he says "Well do you know how we can constructively spend our time, untill the scouts return?"



"I don't know, what I could do to help before they come back. I just hope we can get some rest so I can have all my spells back, when it is time to go. This sneaky approach just isn't what I'm accustomed to," the princess sighs.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 15, 2004)

Jagra turns to the dwarf, "So, what now?"


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 16, 2004)

Menghil scratches his beard thoughtfully and looks down at the halfling.

"I don't know.  I could probably make it up this wall with a little bit of time, but not with the guards watching me.  If there were a diversion I could get up and drop a rope down for others, but then we'd have to be very quiet and quick, and whoever made the distraction wouldn't be with us.  I suggest we return to the others and tell them what we've found before we make any plans though.  C'mon short stuff."

Menghil heads off back to Zosimo's, his bare feet slapping on the road.


----------



## Someone (Sep 16, 2004)

Unless Jagra wants to do otherwise, the two of you come back to Abu´s without being disturbed, if you don´t count a particularly annoying beggar.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 16, 2004)

Menghil steps into the cool of the room and looks around at the others.

"Well, the walls are tall and fairly smooth and well guarded.  I could probably make it up, as long as I wasn't being watched, but I don't know about the rest of you.  In fact, I have no idea what any of you are capable of, so we'll need a plan."


----------



## Zerth (Sep 16, 2004)

"I am a potent sorcress with many spells including healing, but not much in order to avoid being seen. I can make someone ride the winds and fly, but only once per day and for a short time," Amira says. "What did you find out? Would it be possible for for someone to sneak inside and open a door or some other passage inside for the rest? Or is it maybe wisest, that only some of us with the proper skills go inside?"

"Razeem, can fly and is fairly good at sneaksman's trade. Let's not forget that," the princess adds.

The mephit flies a few rounds around the others speaking with a high voice. "Razeem can help, yes he can. Risky, very risky to sneak into big fortress, but possible it is, yes it is!"


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 17, 2004)

*Al-Khazad*

"Well I am reasonbably adept at stealth and climbing,as well as having raiment of the gens that allows me to fly once a day.  These are in addition to what you would expect a captain, sailor and explorer to have.


----------



## Someone (Sep 17, 2004)

(Ok, so what´s going to be? Come on, don´t let several thousand guards intimidate you)


----------



## Ashy (Sep 18, 2004)

"I am likely the most stealthy of the group", Jagra notes, "but I think that it is going to take more than a single person to achieve our goals.  I can grant most, if not all of us, the ability to fly, but that will have to wait until the morrow.  However, getting in is only part of the problem.  We still do not know *specifically* where the prize is being kept, do we?  It would not do to sneak in and then wander about for half a day..."  The gnome-in-halfling's clothing looks to each of the assembled group.

"Whatever we do, we're going to have to get it done quickly, or we won't be leaving at all..."


----------



## Zerth (Sep 18, 2004)

"I agree. We don't know enough to go wandering aimlessly inside. Perhaps we should wait until tomorrow and scout some more, but this time aided by your invisibility spells," Amira says to Jagra.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 18, 2004)

Jagra nods, adding his silent agreement....


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 19, 2004)

*Al-Khazad*

"Sounds like the plan.  Although I do worry about moving so slowly."


----------



## Someone (Sep 20, 2004)

Zosimo –who indeed seems to have some position of autorithy between Abu´s servants- hears you and arranges the preparation of food and rooms for the party. Hiding in them, there´s little to do but hope that the vizier doesn´t know where you are. Time passes slowly, the sun sets, streets are drained of activity, and strange starts start shining. 

The light before dawn awakens you, filtered through wooden lattice windows.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 21, 2004)

Menghil is up with the dawn, pacing in the early light, his bare feet slapping quietly against the floor.  He checks all his gear in preparation for the day and then goes outside for a moment, watching the street while waiting for the others to be ready.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 21, 2004)

Amira is woken up early in the morning by Razeem, who doesn't need to sleep at all. She carefully takes her time fixing her hair, despite the peasants disguise. Then she opens a window, so she can get a connection with the air spirit Jazarr and replenishes her daily divine spells.


----------



## Someone (Sep 21, 2004)

(Just to move things along, feel free to assume that nobody is storming the house looking for you and you can move freely through the city. Even if implies a bit of OOC knowledge, I prefer a more quick pace and not being stuck with posts about having breakfast. If any of you change your spell selection, post also them)


----------



## Someone (Sep 23, 2004)

(it´s your turn to move!)


----------



## Zerth (Sep 23, 2004)

Amira walks over to Jagra. "You should have the necessary spells ready for scouting. Are you going, or shall we send Razeem invisible? We should get this scouting thing over with as soon as possible so we can move ahead with our plan of freeing Minah."


----------



## Ashy (Sep 23, 2004)

OOC: Sorry, gang - things have been nuts!  Spells for today:

0: Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Acid Splash, Dancing Lights
1: Feather Fall, Unseen Servant, Charm Person, Sleep
2: Invisibility (x3), Spider Climb
3: Fly (x3)

Jagra (still in his halfling disguise) looks up from his spellbook, which he closes with a snap.  "I be ready.  I can make three of us invisibile and able to fly; I have a few other tricks up my sleeve as well."  The gnome-in-halfling's-clothing then makes ready to leave, double checking that all of his gear is secured (so that he makes as little noise as possible) and that his thieves' tools are ready and handy.  He then looks to the Captain.  "So who's goin', Cap'n?"


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 23, 2004)

Menghil steps forward and looks at the captain and halflin-g-nome.  He gives a mockery of a salute and stands at a very loose attention.

"Permission to volunteer, cap'n!"


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 23, 2004)

*Al-Khazad*

Seeing people step forward to volunteer, Al-Khazad has a very pertinant question.  "Who here would recognize Abu if they saw him?"


----------



## Someone (Sep 23, 2004)

(Just to clarify, it´s Minah, and old man, who´s in jail. Nobody knows where Abu, who´s Minah´s son, is. Minah was also a merchant and sailor of great skill and fame. Zosimo, and in fact any servant, can describe both of them, if you want.)


----------



## Zerth (Sep 23, 2004)

The mephit flies around Al-Khazad. "I wants to go snooping the big fortress, too! Find old man, yes! No need for flying spell, just make me invisible and Razeem goes."

Amira smiles. "You should really take Razeem with you. He's good at finding things and can actually be very quiet, if he needs to be."

(OOC: If Razeem goes, Amira will cast Mage Armor on him. Anybody else? Menghil?)


----------



## Ashy (Sep 23, 2004)

"Whoever else goes", Jagra says with a slight scowl, "By th' winds and th' sands - make sure ya can be quiet!  This is an in'an'out job, as we used to say on th' streets..."

OOC: Jagra'll take a Mage Armor...


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 23, 2004)

Menghil casts a look at the former gnome.

"I can be quiet when it is needed."

Then he turns to face the rest of the group and claps his hands together.

"Right, so far it looks like me, the midget and the insect.  When do we set out?"

[ooc - thanks for the offer Zerth, but with my bracers it'd only be +1 ac, so don't waste the slot.

Someone - the one I sailed with was the son then?  So I'd recognize him, but not the old man we're looking for?]


----------



## Someone (Sep 23, 2004)

> Someone - the one I sailed with was the son then? So I'd recognize him, but not the old man we're looking for?




Apparently, the son is the father´s living portrait, or so they say.

If I got it right, Jagra, Razeem and Menghil will enter the citadel using Invisibility and Fly (that makes 2 fly and 3 invisibility spells); Razeem will be protected with Mage Armor. I´ll post tomorrow, about at 6:00 AM board time; you have util then to make changes and additions to the plan; the first thing that strikes you is that, well, you can´t see each other.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 23, 2004)

OOC: Jagra wants Mage Armor as well.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 23, 2004)

*Al-Khazad*

"I would prefer to go myself, as I know I have both stealth and skill should something go wrong.  But apparently there are not enough spells to go around."  Al-Khazad says worriedly.  "You three be careful, and be quiet Razeem."


----------



## Zerth (Sep 23, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> OOC: Jagra wants Mage Armor as well.



OOC: And get it you will  So, Amira will cast Mage Armor on Jagra and Razeem, before they go scouting.


----------



## Someone (Sep 24, 2004)

“Are you ready, then?” says Zosimo, who´s been taking breakfast –a light meal, with milk, bread and some fruit- with you. “I´m glad you are: in fact, I find strange that the soldiers are not looking for you here. Please be careful and bring Master Minah alive and safe.”

The servant at the gates returns without news: the street is clear. Razeem flies out, and you lose him while advancing through the crowded streets. The sun paints the house´s walls, but still don´t reach the floor and the air is still fresh; a late farmer, after unloading his cargo, loads in his wagon the human fertilizer gathered at certain points and heads to the western gate; a large clearing forms around him. Stands open, goods are announced and private guards drive away beggars and petty thieves. Really, a normal day.

Some time later, you gather at some distance of the now familiar wall, out of sight, and Amira and Jagra start their spellcasting. Jagra and Menghil float, and then they and Razeem turn transparent, then invisible. The trio start flying and there´s a brief moment of confusion, since you can´t see each other, but it´s easily solved touching one of your flying mates.* Gliding over the wall, you have a better view of the citadel. 

The courtyard is really big: there are firing ranges, training yards, stables and cowsheds, crops and vines growing, metalsmiths and generally everything you could expect on a small city inside another. But that´s not what you´re looking for, but the cells, that are right now below you. You count only three guards patrolling around them, and another group of four, sat on the floor in front of one of the cells, that are playing something, maybe dice. Another guard next to them leans against the wall, and is eating something; and there´s a, now extinguished, iron brazier next to them. Obviously, from your position you can´t see inside the cells.

Notes: The patrolling guards are actually outside the cell compound, unlike the latter group of five, who are not far from the center. They are lightly armored and carry shortspear, scimitar, bow and a small shield. The cells are clustered in groups of twenty, put side by side, forming a line and half of them looking at each side; something like this:


```
!_!_!_!_!_!_!_!_!_!_!
! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
```

*At least, that´s how it´s universally solved. Correct me if I´m wrong


----------



## Ashy (Sep 24, 2004)

OOC: Point of clarification - I assume that the cells are inside a building and not cages in the open?


----------



## Someone (Sep 24, 2004)

It´s not a building; they would be cages in the open, if the stone walls and ceiling were substituted by bars.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 24, 2004)

OOC: So they are open on the sides?  Basically, I am trying to figure out if the characters fly by the sides of the cages, will they be able to spot Minah?


----------



## Someone (Sep 24, 2004)

Basically; think on them as boxes put side by side, forming lines of 10 boxes long, two wide. You can only enter or see into them through the doors, which are wooden and seem to be solid enough (though it´s difficult to say at your height); and you can tell they (the doors) have small barred windows.

Note also that there´s a lot of cells.

(it may seem strange, but I´ve seen those cells in at least two fortresses (sp?) here)


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 25, 2004)

OOC: So basically each cell is its own building?  Like european peasants would have one room hovels?


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 25, 2004)

Menghil reaches out to grasp the invisible gnome that is floating somewhere near him.  He moves his hands down to hold onto Jagra's hand and forms it into a pointed finger.  He manipulates the hand to tap Jagra's chest and then points it to one side of the cells.  Then he taps his own chest, still using the gnome's hand and points it at the other side of cells.  Then he waits for some sign that the gnome understood.


----------



## Someone (Sep 25, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> OOC: So basically each cell is its own building?  Like european peasants would have one room hovels?




This is the best I can do (see picture). But note that there are many of those 20 cell buildings; each one is somewhat more than 20 meters long and 5 meters wide.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 25, 2004)

*Razeem*

Razeem, who doesn't know anything about the invisible sign language between Menghil and Jagra, whispers very quietly to them (OOC: I assume, currently noone is close enough to hear a whisper), _"I start looking from the furthest prison building from here."_ 

If the others won't object, the mephit starts moving towards his target. He uses cover to keep himself out of open spaces as well as possible, despite being invisible. He moves to the first cell door and peeks inside with his darkvision and keeps repeating the same procedure as he moves along trying to avoid the guards at the same time.


----------



## Someone (Sep 26, 2004)

(There must be a couple hundred cells; you can count the exact number, but it would take a little time. Please specify what cells do you search first, though there´s little variety: those that have guards near, and those that have not)


----------



## Ashy (Sep 26, 2004)

Jagra manipulates his hand so that it is within Menghil's - he then gives him a "thumbs up" sign.  The gnome then moves to the left side of the cells (which was the one indicated to him) and begins looking in each of the windows.  He tries to steer clear of the guards as much as possible.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 27, 2004)

(OOC: As mentioned, Razeem flies to the furthest building from the group and begins searching there. Naturally he will stay away from the guards as well as he can.)


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 27, 2004)

Menghil flies to the nearest door on his side and floats at the level of the barred window, looking inside.

[ooc - Menghil will float along the series starting with his nearest.  He won't touch the ground or cells unless he has to.  If the guarded cell is on his side, he will check it as the rest, but attempt to quiet his breathing and movements as he goes past.  Move Silent +6]


----------



## Someone (Sep 28, 2004)

Jagra: 



Spoiler



You start searching, cell by cell, looking for an old man like Zosimo described. Is not difficult to avoid te guards, as those among the buildings don´t move at all -one of them just complains about having to be at this spot all the night- and the other sentinels don´t move around the cells and just move outside the compound. A couple minutes pass, but you don´t have any luck



Razeem: 



Spoiler



You start searching, cell by cell, looking for an old man like Zosimo described. Is not difficult to avoid te guards, as those among the buildings don´t move at all -one of them just complains about having to be at this spot all the night- and the other sentinels don´t move around the cells and just move outside the compound. A couple minutes pass, but you don´t have any luck



Menghil:



Spoiler



You start searching, cell by cell, looking for an old man looking just like Abu. Is not difficult to avoid te guards, as those among the buildings don´t move at all -one of them just complains about having to be at this spot all the night- and the other sentinels don´t move around the cells and just move outside the compound. A couple minutes pass, but you don´t have any luck



Since you can´t see each other, use the spoiler tag while writing your replies.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 28, 2004)

Razeem: 



Spoiler



The mephit keeps looking for the old man. He will search about one third of the cell buildings, before thinking about something else. Does it look like the stationary guards are guarding some cell?


----------



## Someone (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh, yes.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 28, 2004)

DM: 



Spoiler



Jagra curses himself for not thinking ahead!  How would they come back together once their quarry was found?  How would they alert one another!  Curses!  Oh well, the best he could do now was to continue looking and hope that he bumped into one of his fellows.  While he is looking around, he tries to notice any odd or peculiar behavior on the part of the guards: if anyone of the guards looks more stressed than the others (i.e. not playing knucklebones or joking around).  He also looks to see if any of the guards are protecting doorways that might lead below the main level of the cells.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 28, 2004)

Menghil 



Spoiler



looks towards the guard who complained about being stuck in one spot all night and starts moving towards him, planning to check the cell nearest that guard.  He checks a few more random cells on his way, but just briefly.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 28, 2004)

Razeem: 



Spoiler



The mephit looks over to the cell, that seems to be closely guarded. His curiosity wins and he starts flying silently closer to it. When and if he gets close enough, he will peer inside...


----------



## Someone (Sep 29, 2004)

Razeem: 



Spoiler



You flap your wings as silently as you can, letting the winds carry you for the most part. You don´t know how much time the invisibility will last, but it won´t be very much, so you don´t lose much time searching the other cells. Some of them are empty, other contains one or more prisoners, but none as the one you´re looking for. Finally, you land on the cells being closely guarded and look down to the sentinels. They continue playing their dice game on a mat, while the fifth one finishes slowly his breakfast. Descending carefully, only one feet from the standing guard, you peer through the small barred window: there indeed an old man inside. Regular face, small nose, a scar in the forehead: it must be him, though he seem to be a little older than you expected.

Suddendly, someone bumps into you and pushes your body so you in turn bump into the standing guard. “¿What the f…?” He says, looking at the empty space (you). The others stop playing and look at him. You hear wing sounds nearby, sounds like of a very big bird, though you can´t locate where or see anything.



Jagra: 



Spoiler



Gliding as silently as you can, you float above the guards, worried about the time remaining until the invisibility and fly spells expire: it can´t be very much. The guards don´t seem to be worried, only bored, and no doorway, trapdoor, or similar are near. Suddendly, the standing guard moves a couple inches to his side, like if something had pushed him; “¿What the f…?” He says, looking at the empty space (the one just in fron of the door he was standing aside). The others stop playing and look at him in turn.




Menghil: 



Spoiler



You glide as silently as you can. You don´t know how much time the invisibility and fly will last, but it won´t be very much, so you don´t lose much time searching the other cells. Some of them are empty, other contains one or more prisoners, but none as the one you´re looking for; as far as they know, they won´t be there much time, they should be taken to a magistrate to judge them; prison sentences are non existant –fines, physical punishments and slavery are the norm-. Finally, you land on the cells being closely guarded and look down to the sentinels. They continue playing their dice game on a mat, while the fifth one finishes slowly his breakfast. Flying carefully, only a couple feet from the standing guard, you try to peer through the small barred window, but suddendly you bunp into someone. The standing guard moves a couple inches, like if something had pushed him; “¿What the f…?” He says, looking at the empty space (you). The others stop playing and look at him in turn.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 29, 2004)

Razeem: 



Spoiler



The mephit is surprised and startled by the sudden bump. He nimbly adjusts his position in the air and flies away from the guarded cell as quickly as he is able. He got the information they came to get, but at what price? What kind of invisible guardian was that? His companions used magic to fly, so the sound of wings couldn't be made by them. Hoping, that the invisibility spell would last just a little longer, the mephit tries to fly back to his mistress, who is waiting outside the fortress. If spell is gone, Razeem will hide and try to move outside by using stealth.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 29, 2004)

Menghil 



Spoiler



freezes when he feels something next to him.  Cursing silently inside his mind he realizes that he must have hit one of the others.  He looks straight into the eyes of the guard for a second before he realizes that he is still invisible.  He glides as quietly as possible a few feet back in the direction he came and watches the guards for their reaction.  He also keeps an eye on his own hands for signs of the invisibility wearing off.


----------



## Someone (Sep 30, 2004)

Razeem, Amira, Sin´nairo and Al-Khazad: 



Spoiler



You ascend and move out of the guard´s reach without looking back. Fortunately, the invisibility spell last enough to reach the place where Amira, Shin´nairo and Al-Khazad stand before dissapearing, and tell them what happened. (Rangerjohn and Rayex can read Razeem´s posts)



Menghil: 



Spoiler



You feel, more than hear, movement nearby you while moving back. “Something touched me!” says the guard, catching his spear. He looks through the door´s window, before stepping back and looking around. “You just were asleep, man” says one of the others. (Your hand continues being invisible)



Jagra: 



Spoiler



“Something touched me!” says the guard, catching his spear. He looks through the door´s window, before stepping back and looking around. “You just were asleep, man” says one of the others.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 30, 2004)

DM: 



Spoiler



Jagra flys for the door, keeping his eyes on the guards who spoke.  He lands, slips on his _eyes of the eagle_, and then tries to see which one of the guards holds the keys to the door, and where specifically on his person those keys are kept.

OOC: Spot Check +9, also I want to do something else as soon as I get feedback from you, should I have the opportunity...


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 30, 2004)

Menghil 



Spoiler



as quietly as possible slips forward once more to check inside the cell.  This time he keeps one hand in front of him, to feel for his companions, and he keeps one eye on the suspicious guard.


----------



## Someone (Sep 30, 2004)

Jagra: 



Spoiler



The standing guard has one large key hanging from a weak chain on his belt. At first sight, the lock on the door does seem also big and simple



Menghil: 



Spoiler



Cautiously, you move in front of the door. The guard doesn´t notice you, and ou have the opportunity to watch through the small window. There lies Minah, there´s no doubt. He´s strikingly similar to Abu, and even has a very similar scar in his forehead [note: no, it doesn´t have any funny shape]. He´s just older, maybe a little older than you expected.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 30, 2004)

Menghil 



Spoiler



is glad that the guard seems to have calmed down and nobody seems to have discovered any of his group yet.  He realizes rather belatedly that they should have arranged some kind of all clear signal.  He flies up over the wall again and remains there for a moment or two, looking back down upon the compound for any disturbances before heading back, hoping the gnome and mephit can handle themselves.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 30, 2004)

DM: 



Spoiler



I will imagine the guard running by me, out of the door, and place myself on the side of him where I could best snag the key.  The, whispering the somantic component, I will cast _ghost sound_ just outside the door.  The sound will be that of serveral guards hurridedly running about, drawing weapons, yelling in somewhat wavering voices, "All hands!  All hands!  To the walls!  We're under attack!"  When/if the guard runs by, I will snag the key and fly to the door...

OOC: gotta die somehow, right?


----------



## Someone (Sep 30, 2004)

Jagra: 



Spoiler



[Notice that figments can´t produce intelligible speech unless specified; however, that doesn´t rule out making sounds of gibberish that sound like speech; also, you can´t whisper verbal components: you have to pronounce them “in a strong voice”]

The sounds of your incantation make the guards raise their heads, looking around and tossing dice everywhere [they rolled enough to hear you, since its DC 0, but not enough to pinpoint your location] and then jump to their feet when they hear the conmotion the spell causes; you use you opportunity to grab the key, snapping the chain whithout anyone noticing [good Sleight of Hand roll, even with the chain penalty]. The key becomes also invisible as you put it under your clothes and sigh in relief.

“What´s that?” says one of the guards. “Sounds like a hundred ghosts”
“This place is haunted” says another.
“Don’t be silly.” A third guard draws his sword and protects himself with the shield. “This is magic, someone is just playing with us. Show yourself! You three, spread and look for him, and you, Helim, raise the alarm and bring help!”

Helim starts running so fast that he kicks his own ass.



Menghil: 



Spoiler



As you fly over the wall, you hear a conmotion at the cells, though you can´t see anything from your position


----------



## Ashy (Sep 30, 2004)

DM: 



Spoiler



Going with the "haunted" motif, I do the following, in order:
1. Put a thunderstone in my mouth
2. Stick my fingers in my ears
3. fly fairly close (~ 2 ft.) to the guards, but above their heads (as close to the ceiling as possible)
4. spit out thunderstone
5. using the noise of the thundersone as cover, cast unseen servant and command it to "start running around baging on the walls, doors, and touching everyone in the room but me".
6. If my ruse works, and if chaos ensues, I will then quickly open the door to the cell, hoping that my intended target is within...


----------



## Someone (Oct 1, 2004)

Jagra:



Spoiler



Going with the "haunted" motif, I do the following, in order:
1. Put a thunderstone in my mouth

No problem here.

2. Stick my fingers in my ears

Ok.

3. fly fairly close (~ 2 ft.) to the guards, but above their heads (as close to the ceiling as possible)

That´s a lot of height, since there´s no ceiling. You´re in the open.

4. spit out thunderstone

Uhu. One of the guards falls on his knees with both hands in his ears. The others don´t. While you´re casting the spell, they find the thunderstone.

5. using the noise of the thundersone as cover, cast unseen servant and command it to "start running around baging on the walls, doors, and touching everyone in the room but me".

They start running around and attacking the source of the noise, but since they´re using weapons, the Servant continues doing its job. The deaf guard moves away; the others disperse, but don´t flee.

6. If my ruse works, and if chaos ensues, I will then quickly open the door to the cell, hoping that my intended target is within...

The door opens easily. There´s an old man that matches Zosimo´s description, if maybe a little older that it should be. He´s walking to the door to see what´s going on, and is surprised to see it open on it´s own. Then is when a soldier notices the (slightly) open door and shouts a warning, and you realize that you´re no longer floating. The invisibility spell won´t last more than a couple rounds.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 1, 2004)

Menghil 



Spoiler



remains on top of the wall watching to see if anything further develops.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 1, 2004)

DM: 



Spoiler



Jagra gets close enough to whisper to the man.  "If you want to be free of this place, do not resist.  I will give you the ability to fly.  Once you are flying, go out the door and over the wall - we will meet at Abu ibn Minah's mansion."  If the man does not resist, then Jagra will cast _fly_ on him and then back out into the hallway.  Then, IF he has time, Jagra will cast _sleep_ on as many of the guards that stand between him and the doorway (of the holding area) as possible.


----------



## Someone (Oct 1, 2004)

Menghil: 



Spoiler



Suddendly, you start falling slowly, outside the walls -the fly spell has expired- The invisibility won´t last more than a few seconds, also, so you head for the meeting point with the others.



Jagra: 



Spoiler



[Note: sorry if this seem somewhat railroading, but I´d like to wrap up this part, since you´re the only active character and the others should be bored by now]

The man looks at your position and answers: “Are you crazy? They have bows, and I have no armor. Half the city will see me. Can you do something with them? Balls of fire? Rains of lightning? Death clouds?” He makes a pause. “Sleep?”

“Eh… Yes?”

“What are you waiting for, then?”

Your spell definitely finishes the invisibility spell, but with great success. Three of the four guards at the gate fall like logs: Minah comes out of the cell -and under the sun-, grabs a spear before theguard can say anything and stabs him. You help the old man finishing the guard; he bends and complains through his teeth.

“My back. It aches like hell. Quick, give me the key.”

He´s very commanding. While he searches the key, he gets an old hat from under his clothes and dons it. His appearance changes to that one of the soldiers, and explains while opening the other cells. “I never had the opportunity to use it. Always locked up, and with four or five guards. No opportunity to bluff someone. Now follow me.”

Disguised as a soldier, and using the confusion, he has little problem to bluff his way out of the citadel -sometimes you _almost_ believe him. Thanks to whatever god, you´re free in a matter of minutes, and go to search for the others; you eventually find them.



All, finally: A few minutes after Menghil meets you, Jagra appears, along a soldier whose form melts and is replaced with the one of an old man, who can be no other than Minah –if no other magic is involved- Minah says:

“I´m grateful for your rescue –I was wondering what Zosimo was doing- We have to speak, but not here, and not in my house. We have to hide somewhere, and I know the perfect place.”


----------



## Ashy (Oct 1, 2004)

Jagra nods and follows along, wondering to himself when the other sandal will drop...


----------



## Zerth (Oct 1, 2004)

Amira is relieved to see the all the other companions return. "Wonderful! You are back here and in one piece. I was thinking we might have to go after you and use some more direct approach." She smiles. "I'm glad we didn't."

"Greetings Master Minah, this is a pleasure," she says to the old man. "Let's be on our way. I'm very curious to hear your tale."


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 1, 2004)

Menghil nods.

"Right, well, lead the way then."


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 2, 2004)

*Al-Khazad*

Al-Khazad bows to the old man and follows him to this hide out.


----------



## Someone (Oct 2, 2004)

It´s a quiet, dark and fresh room, in a tavern next to the city´s wall. As is normal at humble houses, the furniture is only several mats to sit on and a slightly larger one, eroded by the use, that holds a pot of tea. Minah sits down, creacking like a splintered stick: the travel through the city left him exhausted. 

Menghil knows the tavern´s owner when he enters the room: he sailed with him once. “I´ll stand watch outside, and warn you if someone comes” whispers “There´s a hidden door there” Minah nods and waits until you´re alone and ask you how did you get involved in the whole mess and listens with attention. Finally it comes his turn to speak:

“You sound sincere, so… I´ll be too. Anyway, I won´t live much longer, and you confirmed what I was thinking… though I don´t know where to start.”

“Every word in the travel log, if you have read it, is true. It helps when you have to remember so much things… see, the young merchant that started to write it, two hundred and eighty five years ago, got lost in the Sea, as it happens too often, when a violent storm threw him out of course. Finally the ship arrived at an island: nothing more than a huge black rock, jagged, ominous. But they could spot nothing dangerous, so they decided to circle it to look for a pot or a bech where to repair the ship.”

“The merchant didn´t know why –perhaps he was just bored- but he decided to explore the island, and maybe climb the peak. Alone, he explored a bit of the island: it was a perfectly normal one, and being avid of adventure, he was a little dissapointed. But see, he found a couple of huge bronze doors in the flank of the mountain: and avalanche has almost buried them, and they were twisted and battered enough for an human being to pass through.” Minah coughs a couple times before continuing.

“What lied beyond the doors? A castle or a temple? A mixture of both and a safe. There were deadly guardians, and clever traps. Our merchant avoided the traps, hide from the monsters and dodged the guardians –skilled and brave, you say? No, I don´t know what spirit or god was smiling upon him, but he was just lucky- and arrived at what rested beyond all of the dangers.”

“It was rather dissapointing: A huge room, a vault supported by colums; in the centre, a large fountain –almost a pool- bubbled with clear water. Whatever the treasure, it was already gone, so the merchant, thirsty, drank from the fountain as he prepared to leave the place.”

“The water restored his energies, and healed his wounds. So that´s what is was: a healing water. He took some of it with him, but it turned to be useless when he left the room. Anyway, the merchant made his way back through all the dangers, and returned to the ship.”

“Years passed, and they turned decades. The merchant managed to build fame and fortune through some lucky business and adventures in the Savage Lands; it was the envy of the growing Tangrabah. ´You look the same as always´, he started to hear. ´Man, you look like a kid!´. He took them as compliments, until he realized they were right. He was too young: as healthy and agile as he was… when he took the water.”

“The fountain of youth! He failed to recognize it. They wasn´t easy days: should he reveal it, and help the people of the world? Tell it´s existence only to a handful of chosen? Keep it to himself? While he decided, he thought that he would have to dissapear someday; his ever young body was already attracting attention. So he ´married´ in a far land, and with the use of this magical hat, appeared each day with the age he should have, until the moment that he replaced himself as his own son. That happened… 10 times.”

“I don´t have to say it by now, but of course I´m that merchant. I have three hundred and two years, and believed I was going to live forever until one good day, about two months ago, I got up and my hair was white. Wrinkles were in my face. You would ask that why I didn´t prepared my ship and left immediately looking for the fountain, but I realized that I already lived enough. Belive me, three centuries are enough” he waves his hand “and I built enough wisdom to be already prepared for the next journey; official explanation: Abu left the city, and his father returned. Zosimo helped a lot with that. But ah, then I saw him.”

“The new vizier. I´ll never forget his face: I saw him some days ago, and he was the same as when he left, sixty years ago, when he was 25 and the black sheep in the royal family. Rumours about him were horrible; he was supposed to be a dabbler in the dark arts: necromancy, pacts with evil genies. Tried to seize power, but failed and was exiled. He drank from the fountain, too, I´m sure, and tries to hide all evidence of it; the book and myself, it seems. What puzzles me is why he left me alive.”


----------



## Someone (Oct 4, 2004)

(if you don´t have any comment, I´ll continue with the next post today)


----------



## Zerth (Oct 4, 2004)

"So there was a truth behind all the hundreds of stories and legends. The Fountain of Youth does exist," Amira says voice full of amazement. "Thank you Minah, this does answer a lot of questions. I have no idea, why the vizier has left you alive. It really doesn't seem to fit the pattern how he has chosen to handle the situation so far. He must still need you for something, but what?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 4, 2004)

*Al-Khazad*

"Most honorable one, this ansewers why the vizier wants the book so badly.  But does this fountain also offer instantaneous healing?  We observed to vizer do so not once but twice."


----------



## Someone (Oct 4, 2004)

“Healing? Not at all; I have scars that prove it. Also, I would have noticed it very soon, wouldn´t I? Now that you mention wounds, I noticed that part of the small finger of the Vizier´s left hand is missing. I find strange that the waters of the fountain do not heal that, if they are able to instantly regrow any wound, no matter how grievous; I wonder what kind of sorcery is working here.*”

Abu/Minah moves slightly, looking for a more comfortable position on themat before continuing.

“I´m afraid of what´s to come now. As a vizier with great magic powers, immunity to wounds, and helped by evil spirits, it´s only a matter of time before he controls the city. And then, what tribute will his dark allies demand? What rule will he impose? I see but one way to prevent that: someone has to travel to the Fountain, where the source of his power lies, find how Jafar –the vizier´s true name- drains the Fountain´s energy, and somehow make him vulnerable. Then it´ll be possible to confront and defeat him. There´s also a great reward for those you make it,” smiles Minah “endless youth. Unfortunately I´m in no shape for this travel, I´m afraid…”

[*Successful Knowledge: arcana checks for Amira and Jagra tell them how probably the Fountain “works”. There must be a powerful source of positive energy underground that permeates the fountain´s water, but not for too long once the water leaves the fountain. That energy, in close contact with someone´s life energy –through immersion, drinking, etc- would be enough to extend lifespan for centuries and instant healing; what´s not to expect is that the effect would stop suddendly, as it did with Minah. Also [failed Spellcraft checks] you have no idea of what kind of magic could have used Jafar to use the fountain´s powers as he does.]


----------



## Zerth (Oct 4, 2004)

"Yes, the fountain, we must go there," Amira mutters. "But we need the book to find our way there, if you won't come with us. Do you know, if the vizier has it? We left it to Sage Kyot, but when we returned, we saw no sign of neither him or the book," Amira says looking at Minah.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 4, 2004)

"There is little doubt", says Jagra calmly, "that the visier will have this fountain guarded as a mother scorpion does her young.  It would be a good thing for us to go with speed, but we need to go with purdence and preparation as well."


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 4, 2004)

Menghil smiles at the mention of going to find the fountain.  Eternal youth doesn't appeal to him nearly so much as the chance to be back with his feet on deck.

"Hmmm, a sea voyage once more.  It will be good to get back to the waves."

He looks at "Captain" Al-Khazad curiously.

"Do you have a ship?  When will we be ready to sail?"

He rubs his hands together excitedly and glances around at the others.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 4, 2004)

Shin'nairo, after keeping silent for a long time, speaks up. "Eternal Youth.... That would certainly be something worth looking into. I'm up for it!" she chimes in.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 5, 2004)

*Al-Khazad*

"No, though I have crossed the waves between worlds many times, I do not at this time have the honor of my own ship."


----------



## Someone (Oct 5, 2004)

"Ah, but _I_ have a ship. Several, in fact, and can arrange one of them to leave this same afternoon. About the book" the old man smiles "It does not contain how to arrive at the island, as you may have noticed: I removed that information long ago and keep it secure. But before I continue, I must ask you: Are you really sure you want to risk your lives in this adventure? It´s not something that should be taken lightly."

[OOC: We´re ready to start a new part of the adventure. You have a (real time) day to do things in the city -or decide that you don´t care about it and want to leave the Vizier and the fountain alone. Next post, tomorrow at about this same hour, you´ll most likely be on board.]


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 5, 2004)

Menghil folds his arms across his chest and levels his gaze at the old man.

"I will be on that ship."


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 5, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

"Most honorable benefactor, we have already had this discussion, when we learned our enemy was the new vizier.  While I was initially cautious, my campanions convinced me.  I now believe they were right, for if not us, then Who?  As for supplies I travel light, exept for things needed aboard ship.  However I will need to collect my first mate."  He turns to the rest of the group and asks "do you need any supplies before we leave?"


----------



## Zerth (Oct 5, 2004)

"It seems like we all agree to go," Amira says looking at everyone at present in turn. "I have longed to feel the touch of the Infinite Sea's winds on my face once more. The air spirit Jazarr grants me many powers, but his touch bestows the heart of a wanderer as well."

Amira smiles. "I will need to stockpile my favourite wine, as such luxuries won't be available once we sail off, but other than that, I need nothing specific."


----------



## Ashy (Oct 6, 2004)

Jagra replies, "I was seen back at the prison, so a bit of a respite on the open sea might do my bones an' blood well."  He winks, "Count me in..."

OOC: If he does not have all of his standard equipment (components, etc) "topped off", then he will do so before leaving.


----------



## Someone (Oct 6, 2004)

“Then we have no time to lose” says Minah.

While some of you make last minute preparations, Minah/Abu arranges the sea voyage. Hours later, you secretly cross the city under the wall´s shadow –the side where the poorest strata of Tangrabah´s citicens live, and where there´s little vigilance- guided by one of the sailors. It´s a longer trip than directly crossing the city, but you´re finally safe at the port. 

There´s a lot of activity at the beach, but a rowboat finds you in almost no time. The two sailors there lookat you inquisitively and give the party a slight bow before you board and they row into the bay. Your destination: a medium sized ship with two masts, sturdy but elegant in its simplicity. The only decoration is a couple of dolphins painted on both sides of the prow. When you climb on it, the crew is working hard on it, so much that it´s difficult to stay on the deck without disturbing someone. A woman approaches you and shakes your hand vigorously –she must be from a foreing land-. She´s rather big and strong, and it hurts.

“I´m Halima” says the woman. “and the captain unless Abu decides to sail. Come here, I have something for you.”

In the captain´s cabin you squeeze toguether around a small table. Several things with your names and a letter are on it. The letter says:

“Though my most burning desire would be to be with you on that ship and feel the sea once more, I don´t regret the decision I made when I choose not to look for the fountain again. I´m going to die soon: I´ve enjoyed a longer life than most men, had time to taste everything that is worth to taste. My only prayer is that everyone that I´ve ever met remember me with love; for those who don´t, I beg they can forgive me. Now that I´m leaving for my final journey, I realize there are things I can´t carry; things that it´s better to give away, so others can think on me while they use them, and smile when the image of an old sailor crosses their mind.”

“For Jagra, a gift so he can open doors without startling an army.” There´s a _chime of opening_ with the letter.

“For Amira, some paper. I hope in your travels you have time to read; I found them quite obscure.” There are scrolls of  Transmute Rock to Mud, Polymorph, Tongues (arcane) and Neutralize Poison (divine)

“For Al-Khazad, I have only good advice: Don´t let yourself be fooled. If someday you can´t trust your senses, rub a drop of this on your brow.” It´s a small glass vial with some kind of oil, enough for one use; it grants True Seeing.

“For Shin´nairo, I though she´d like some jewelry.” There´s two magical amulets with that: a _brooch of shielding_ and a _ring of protection +1._

“For Menghil, strong as he is, I warn him that there´s always something stronger. This is for the rare event you actually find that.” There´s a _Bead of Force_ with the letter.

……………..

As the ship leaves the bay and dares into the Sea, you see a small figure on a tower at the Caliph´s palace, just in the middle of the bay. There´s something sinister with it.

[The next days are uneventful. I´ll need your prepared spells]


----------



## Ashy (Oct 6, 2004)

Jagra's bushy eyebrows (he is now again in his "normal" gnome form) rise and a low whistle escapes his bearded lips.  "Weeelll, now - that ol' crow was not as crabby as I thought he'd be afterall!"  With a smile, the rogue pockets the _chime_ for later use, chuckling slightly at the old man's note...

OOC: HELP!  Somehow, I've lost the rogue's gallery thread for this game!


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 7, 2004)

OOC:Unless I've lost it as well, there isn't one.  Just the OOC thread.  There is a RG of the previous incarnation, however.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 7, 2004)

Amira uses the days of travel to dechipher the magical scrolls she was given by using _Read Magic_. When done, she carefully places them into her scroll case for later use.

Razeem spends most of the journey flying above and around the ship's masts and keeps a lookout for anything out of ordinary.

_(OOC: Amira's divine spells are updated on the character sheet.)_


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 7, 2004)

Menghil reads his note carefully, and pockets the small, but potent bead in his belt pouch.  He spends much of the voyage on deck, watching the waves and helping the sailors with their duties.  When not working he can often be found standing in the prow, with the sea spray washing over him.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 7, 2004)

Al-Khazad is somewhat at a loss, it has been a long time since he was not in command aboard ship.  He takes the bottle bemusedly and makes for his cabin.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 7, 2004)

Shin'nairo is at home on the ship, and will lend her helping hands wherever they are needed. It's so good to be back on water!


----------



## Someone (Oct 7, 2004)

The next days pass quickly. Halima assures that while it´s going to be difficult to reach the island soon, she´s sure they can do it, maybe having to shore at some island or two; but they´ve fried bigger fishes, so there´s no reason to worry. The weather is benign, and the Jolly Dolphin flies on swollen sails.

But the wind start bringing clouds, and they gather in black patches. The crew start looking upwards and whistle, as the dome of the sky darkens. Soon, a shining white line crosses the sky and a boom echoes through the heavens. 

“This is going to be a good one” says one of the sailors.

The ship prepares for the coming storm while the wind and rain get worse. It doesn´t take too long before the waves are as tall as the ship, and it starts a crazy dance over them. Nothing of this specially worries the crew. [DM rolls…] Al-Khazad isn´t so lucky.

*”YOUR PLANS AND PURPOSE ARE TRANSPARENT TO ME”* whispers a voice: the voice of the masked spellcaster. *”AND NOTHING IS BEYOND MY REACH. HAVE AN NICE DEATH.”* 

[Note that this is a Sending spell. You can send a message back, if you want. Also, Al-Khazad have time to communicate this whoever he wants. Also, any of you have time to cast any preparatory spell with a duration of 1 hour/level or higher.]

Cries of alarm sound above: Something _huge_ swims along the ship!


----------



## Rayex (Oct 7, 2004)

"What is it now..." the elven champion mumbles and runs over to look at what is in the water.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 7, 2004)

When it's obvious to her, that the going is getting tough, Amira will cast _Mage Armor_ on herself.

Razeem flies up above, unless the storm is heavy enough to forbid flying so high. Can Razeem spot, what's in the water with his darkvision?


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 8, 2004)

As soon as the ,whatever, surfaces near the ship, Menghil hurries back to his gear and comes up with his bow.  He races back to the ship's railing and watches the creature warily.

"What is that?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 8, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> The ship prepares for the coming storm while the wind and rain get worse. It doesn´t take too long before the waves are as tall as the ship, and it starts a crazy dance over them. Nothing of this specially worries the crew. [DM rolls…] Al-Khazad isn´t so lucky.
> 
> *”YOUR PLANS AND PURPOSE ARE TRANSPARENT TO ME”* whispers a voice: the voice of the masked spellcaster. *”AND NOTHING IS BEYOND MY REACH. HAVE AN NICE DEATH.”*



*"We will see who the fates favor.  We have sent you scurrying home once, already."*

With this warning, AL-Khazad prepares and warns the others.

OOC:None of Al-Khazad's spells last that long.  He will have to wait till he can see what he faces.


----------



## Someone (Oct 8, 2004)

[OOC: Now that I remember, the reason I did not started a RG thread is rather selfish: since I have the charactes in the hard drive, I don´t need it. But if you want to start one, I won´t complain at all.]

The sea flashes under the lightnings as you´re tossed around. Braced to the nearest mast, barrel or rope, and soaked in rain and salt water you see something dark purple and very, very long swimming around the brave ship: or it could be better said flying to one wave to another. After some chilling seconds it raises a huge, vaguely serpentine head and look you with red eyes filled with malice, then opens a maw big enough to swallow a horse and roars. The tail does the same.

“The mother that $%*#$% him! There are two! To arms!” shouts Halima. One of the sailors intones a prayer to the sea spirits and you feel a wave of calm and resolution.

[It´s clobbering time. The things* rolled poorly, and are the last in the initiative count, though they are corrently at 30 feet of the ship. Casting spells require a Concentration check, DC 15; wind strenght is Severe, wich means a Fort save DC 15 or be unable to move, be knocked down or blown away depending on size and if you´re flying. The sailor´s spell was Bless, so you have +1 to hit and Fear ST. We won´t use a grid this time, though all the rules –like attacks of opportunity- are used.

*I like to slightly alter the monster´s appearance and powers, though they are mostly core. So far, you don´t know what kind of thing it is.]


----------



## Zerth (Oct 8, 2004)

Amira stays away from the edge of the ship, but that doesn't mean she isn't all business. "Thank you for showing your ugly faces, sea-serpents!" she yells and casts _lightning bolt_ at one of them.

Razeem, meanwhile can do very little against such monsters and hangs on to a rope attached to a mast and stays in the air, hopefully out of the serpents' reach.

(OOC: 7d6 lightning bolt, ref DC 19 halves. Due to her high Concentration skill [+14] Amira will automatically succeed at DC 15 skill check.)


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 8, 2004)

"I've never seen anything like this before, and now we have two of the damn things?"

Menghil steadies himself against the railing and raises his bow in the fiercesome winds.  He wipes at his rain soaked face and takes aim at one of the heads, trying to compensate for the wind.

[MW Mty Comp Shortbow (+12/+7, 1d6+4 dmg, 70 ft ri, 20/x3, pierce)
attack bonus includes bless bonus]


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 9, 2004)

Al-Khazad fights the storm as he awaits the monsters approach.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 10, 2004)

Shin'nairo will stay put, watching the monsters aproach.


----------



## Someone (Oct 11, 2004)

(ooc: Ok, the fun should have started now -you know that I normally make a weekend pause because not everyone posts these days- but since Ashy´s back (again) I´m giving him a few hours to get his turn and get you all drowned and eaten.)


----------



## Ashy (Oct 11, 2004)

OOC: Since it would not be too fair to post my prepared spells now, I'll just go with my default...  

Jagra finds a nice, cozy spot near the forecastle and tucks himself in, back against the wall and the stairs within easy reach.  He makes sure Abu is securely tucked inside his blousy shirt and then intones the arcane fragments of one of his mightiest spells.  As he finishes, he flings a tiny yellow and brown ball out and towards the head of the nearest creature, waiting with anticipation for the fiery ball to blossom...

OOC: Cast Fireball, Concentration check +8


----------



## Someone (Oct 12, 2004)

Explosions and lightning from spells add to the pandemonium, as a huge ball of fire blossom around one of the serpent´s head. It writhes of of the heat, and its maybe the water, or perhaps something else what keeps it unharmed. 

-“It´s tainted!” shouts Amira. 

She follows with her own spell, and this time the monster recoils in pain, and a look of anger crosses its unexpresive face. Speeding towards the ship, it smashed it´s head againts the side of the Jolly Dolphin, making splinters rain. The other one crashes againt´s the ship´s mast, and you hear a loud <crack!>; up there, Razeem has a rough ride. With one great shout, Halima and the crew gather around the monsters pushing with their poles: however, their supernaturally tough hide protects them and they suffer little harm.

[Jagra opens with a fireball; he manages to cast it, penetrates spell resistance and deals 18 damage. However, the thing barely makes his ST, and fire resistance keeps it unharmed. Now Amira identifies them as fiendish creatures.

Amira now casts Lighting Bolt; penetrates SR with ease, and deals 25 damage. Unfortunately, the sea serpent makes his saving throw again, reducing it to 12.

Menghil shoots twice. The first is a lucky critical hit that deas a total of 16 hit points after damage reduction. The second only hits AC 13 (-4 to hit with ranged weapons because of wind) and doesn´t deal any damage.

Al-Khazad, Shin´nairo and Razeem wait.

Both the snakes attack the ship. The crew attack with their long pikes, and deal some damage.

It´s your turn again]


----------



## Rayex (Oct 12, 2004)

Shin'nairo will attack anything she can reach with both her kukris.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 12, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

Al-Khazad draws Lightning Breath and his silver dagger, then attempts to bleed the creature.

OOC:Well untill the lightning cauterises the wound, anyhow.  

LB/Dagger +13/+12/+8/+7 1-6+2 str+1-6 elec. +1-10 elec on crit/ 1-4+1 str
LB crit on 15-20.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 12, 2004)

"Wait, Shin'nairo! I have a spell, that will help you," Amira shouts. She speaks arcane words and as a result, the elven warrior grows in size so she is better able to reach the attacking serpents. (Cast Enlarge Person on Shin'nairo)

Razeem does his best to hang on up above. He breathes at the serpent, who is attacking the mast. (1d8 dust and grit, Ref DC 15 for half)


----------



## Rayex (Oct 12, 2004)

"Thanx Amira!" the young elven warrior replies, before attacking the creature.

OOC: 
+11 initiative
Doing a full attack if possible,, if not attacking regularly after getting to the target. 
+16 (+16/+11 and +16/+11 if full attack)
1d6+5 normal + 1d6 fire damage. Threat on 15-20. If crit, doing extra 1d10 fire damage. (1d6+5 normal + 1d6 frost damage, Threat on 15-20. If crit, doing extra 1d10 frost damage, if full attack.)


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 12, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> "Thanx Amira!" the young elven warrior replies, before attacking the creature.
> 
> OOC:
> +11 initiative
> ...



Not to be a spoilsport, but kukris do 1-4 base damage.  Which if I had thought about it, Al-Khazad would be using.  As they more accurately reflect a Jambiya.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 12, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Not to be a spoilsport, but kukris do 1-4 base damage.  Which if I had thought about it, Al-Khazad would be using.  As they more accurately reflect a Jambiya.





Amira just cast Enlarged Person on me. My weapons then do 1d6 damage.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 12, 2004)

Menghil readies himself as the creatures loom nearer.  He crosses his bow across his chest and draws Roc's Claw, holding the blade in both hands.  He steadies himself against the railing once more and watches the serpents.

[ooc - move action to store the bow and move action to draw his sword]


----------



## Ashy (Oct 12, 2004)

Jagra lets lose a low whistle when he sees the creature shrug off the powerful spells.  "By all that is hol-", he starts, only to be interrupted by the battering ram attack of the monster.  The gnome quickly counters, chanting a quick series of arcane syllables in a choppy jumble.  Three streaks of scintilating white light fire from his hands, transforming into jagged arrows in flight, striking the creature with pinpoint accuracy.  "Shrug *that* off, beast!", he shouts.

OOC: Magic missile


----------



## Someone (Oct 12, 2004)

There´s no place to hide or run, so everyone fight for their lives. The crew harass the snakes, and one of then manages to invoke and throw an acid dart that wounds one of them. Al-Khazad moves around one of the masts and slashes with the scimitar, opening a wound in the monster´s head; it recoils in pain, and the sailor, only with the much tougher belly in his reach, can´t hut it more. The thing prepares to counterattack: it opens a terrific mouth and lunges forward, but then Shin´nairo, now of the size of a giant steps forward, and uses one of her knives with good results; huge drops of dark blood spray over the deck and are washed by a stream of salt water. The monster winces, and decides she´s a bigger snack. With nowhere to dodge, the snake´s head closes around her and picks the elf fighter from the deck. Horrified, Jagra shoots three points of magical energy, but they dissipate when the evil energies surrounding the monster nullifies the gnome´s magic. 

Then a loud cracking noise is heard, and the mast near Amira and Al-Khazad falls when the other snake crashes against it. It comes down with a trail of ropes, pulleys and wood, nearly squashing the two adventurers, but killing two of the crew members. Others are wounded, but continue fighting. Razeem, with a rope is his hands, is flown like a kite, but uses a moment of relative calm to fly to the other mast and sighs.

[Well, forgot to mention Menghil´s lucky shot in the previous turn´s fluff, but you can imagine it. I also realized that I was using the killer die, the one that rolls an average of 16. Let´s see if this round is different now that I´m rolling another.

Amira casts Enlarge Person, no problem. 

Menghil changes weapons

Shin´nairo tries to advance despite the wind and is succesful, suffers an AoO that doesn´t hit, and attacks the beast once, rolling a 4 but hitting regardless. Damage is 6 (cold or fire resistance prevents energy damage)

Razeem adds his bit of help (3 damage, can breathe again in 3 rounds)

Al-Khazad moves 5 feet and slashes against the same serpent with the scimitar once, doing 10 damage. The dagger fails to do any damage (DR is /magic, not /silver)

Jagra isn´t lucky with the spell resistance thing this time, and fails to damage the serpent again.

The snakes attack. One chooses Shin´nairo, who can do little to avoid being bitten (14 damage) and is grappled by the thing (despite the –20 penalty to the serpent for only using the mouth to conduct the grapple, and the +4 bonus to Shin´nairo for being Large) The other continues to smash the mast; it creaks and falls; ad hoc Reflex save DC 15 to half damage for Al-Khazad and Amira (bot made, 9 damage for each one). Razeem has to look for another mast, but beats the wind and moves. 
The crew helps as they can, again damaging both creatures with lucky hits and some low-level spells.

Status: Shin´nairo 56/70, Al´Khazad 60/69, Amira 36/45; spells in effect Bless, Shin´nairo Enlarge Person. Shin´nairo is grappled.]


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 12, 2004)

*Menghil 83/83*

Cutlass in hand, Menghil retreats to his primal past and lets out a blood curdling scream that echoes the jungles of his youth.  The dwarf pounds across the deck at full speed his blade raised high above his head.  He races towards the nearest serpent and swings at it with a powerful overhead blow.

[ooc - rage, and charge wielding his scimitar two handed, whicher head is closer if at all possible, he'll try and end up flanking** with Al-Khazad.  Attack +19 1d6+11, AC drops to 17 for the round    ** +2 to hit and +3d6 damage if flanking]


----------



## Rayex (Oct 12, 2004)

Shin'nairo will try to get loose and attack if possible.


----------



## Someone (Oct 12, 2004)

(OOC: Sorry, Rayex, but I´d appreciate if you could be somewhat more precise. Are you going to try to free yourself via a grapple check -the monster is Gargantuan, by the way- or are you going to attack -you can, since kukris are light weapons? Right now, I understand you´re trying to get free, but I want to be sure.)


----------



## Ashy (Oct 12, 2004)

Jagra pits a seething curse in draconic, hoping that the monster will hear it and understand, if for no other reason that his own satisfaction.  He then intones the magical words for another spell, hoping that this spell will break through the creature's resistance.  At the completion of the spell, the soaked rhubarb leaf and the adder's stomach dissolve into a large cloud of acrid smoke, from which fires a sickly green arrow composed fully of acid.  The arrow flings through the air towards the serpent.  "Fly true and strike hard!", Jagra calls...

OOC: Melf's acid arrow


----------



## Rayex (Oct 12, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> (OOC: Sorry, Rayex, but I´d appreciate if you could be somewhat more precise. Are you going to try to free yourself via a grapple check -the monster is Gargantuan, by the way- or are you going to attack -you can, since kukris are light weapons? Right now, I understand you´re trying to get free, but I want to be sure.)





In that case, I am going to attack for all she's worth!


----------



## Zerth (Oct 12, 2004)

Amira lets out a shout of panic, which is quickly muffled by the falling parts of the mast, the sail and all other parts falling on her. She manages to avoid most of the falling objects and gets up having taken some minor bruises.

"Curse you!" she yells at the serpent, who has Shin'nairo grappled and casts a spell at the monster. Four magical bolts fly from her fingertips and hit the serpent with uncanny accuracy. (cast Magic Missile)

While the serpent has Shin'nairo in it's grasp, Razeem sees an opportunity to attack. With a swooping move the mephit gathers his courage and tries to manage his way against the wind and slash the grappling serpent's flesh with his little claw. (Razeem should be able to punch through the DR, because he has DR/magic himself)


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 12, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

Tumbling past the falling mast, he attacks with Lightning's Breath two-handed.

_Curse the luck, we're in the hands of fates now.  Who knows where we will end up._

OOC: +15/+10 1-6+3 +1-6 elec. crit 15-20 +1-10 elec.


----------



## Someone (Oct 13, 2004)

Shin´nairo, now in her huge form, slashes wildly with her free arm, while most of the group gang around the monster attacking with spells and weapons. Even Razeem leaves the relative security of the mast to add his little help. Seeing Menghil charge, Al-Khazad steps aside, dropping his dagger and slashing with his shining scimitar with all the strenght he´s able to gather and spilling blood. When the serpent turns to him, Menghil arrives through a wave that sweeps the deck, and rips a cruel wound on the beast´s side. Meanwhile, Shin´nairo hacks wildly… even when the thing raises it´s head and, in two great gulps, swallows the elf.

[Correction: Al-Khazad has Evasion, so he should have not suffered any damage last round (it was a reflex save for half)

Jagra finally finds the right tool for the job; the acid arrow burns away 5 hit points.

Shin´nairo attacks the snake. Grappling, she can´t use two weapons to attack, but she manages to even the scales scoring two critical hits. Total damage is 28.

Al-Khazad steps to the monster´s side, so Menghil can flank the beast, and attacks again. Hits twice, but deals poor damage (17)

Amira casts Magic Missile, but fails to beat spell resistance.

Razeem challenges the wind and wins; makes a good attack and deals 5 damage.

Menghil enter rage and charges, despite the wind. Since the monster is using the mouth right now, can´t make attacks of opportunity. The cutlass, wielded two handed, breaches the snakes hide (could only fail with a 1) and deals 20 damage, helped with sneak attack.

The snake you´ve been attacking seems to be in rather bad shape. It, however, manages to swallow Shin´nairo whole (26 damage). The other snake kills two crew members and moves back into the sea. Both suffer further attacks by Halima and her men.

Status: Shin´nairo 30/70, Amira 36/45. Spells: Bless, Enlarge Person.]


----------



## Zerth (Oct 13, 2004)

Amira forgets about using direct damage spells, because the creatures seem to be very resistant to magic. She instead concentrates on improving her allies fighting ability by making them faster. (Casting _Haste_, affecting as many allies as she can, beginning with the best fighters. She makes sure, that especially Al-Khazad and Menghil will recieve the spell's benefit.)

Razeem keeps clawing the serpent, who swallowed Shin'nairo. This time full attack with both claws.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 13, 2004)

*Menghil 83/83*

Barely cognizant of the battle raging around him, Menghil keeps hacking away at the serpent in front of him, doing his best to expand the tear he has already placed in the beast's side.  The scimitar rises and falls with a terrible pounding force.

[OOC - full attack +17/+12 and another at +17 if hasted; 1d6+11 damage.  +2 to hit, +3d6 damage if still flanking.

AC = 19 now.  Rage round 2/6]


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 13, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> [Correction: Al-Khazad has Evasion, so he should have not suffered any damage last round (it was a reflex save for half)



I thought so too, but not till 9th level.  Oops, for some reason I thought we were 8th level.  

Seeing what has happened his companion, Al-Khazad gets more cautious as he fights to free here with speed.

+15/+15/+10 1-6+3 +1-6 elec. crit on 15-20 2-12+6 +1-10 elec. AC 25

mods:+2 flanking, +1 bless, +1 haste-4 fighting defensively with tumbling.
mods +1 haste +3 tumbling.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 13, 2004)

Frustrated, Jagra whips out an acid flask, runs closer to the creature and tosses the opened flask at the creature...


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 13, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Barely cognizant of the battle raging around him, Menghil keeps hacking away at the serpent in front of him, doing his best to expand the tear he has already placed in the beast's side.  The scimitar rises and falls with a terrible pounding force.
> 
> [OOC - full attack +17/+12 and another at +17 if hasted; 1d6+11 damage.  +2 to hit, +3d6 damage if still flanking.
> 
> AC = 19 now.  Rage round 2/6]





Actually, I believe this should be +21/+21/ +17 AC 20.

+2 to hit flanking
+1 to hit bless
+1 to hit haste
+1 dodge haste
+1 reflex save haste
+1 attack at best attack haste


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 13, 2004)

[I put the flanking seperate because it's not certain that it will exist by the time Menghil's initiative rolls around.  Haste I didn't put at all because it hasn't gone off yet.  The bless I can't account for. . . I see when it arrived in the status part, but I don't see any mention of anyone casting it or on whom it was cast.  But yes, if all those things occur as planned, those would be the final modifiers.  Attack +21/+21/+17 ; AC = 20]


----------



## Someone (Oct 13, 2004)

(OOC:About initiative, notice that I tend to end putting all the good guys and the bad guys in totally separate initiative groups: all of you act at once, then all the enemies, the you... This makes PbP combat a lot easier for players, since players with low initiative don´t have to imagine what the opponents will do in their turns. 

This leads to the following situation. If you´re going to attack, and an allied spellcaster is going to cast Haste, the most advantageous thing to do is to Delay until he/she casts the spell; I´ll do that automatically from round to round -this of course is valid too for the enemies-. That´s also why the initiatives are not the same from round to round: actually, it´s of little importance if it´s Menghil or Al-Khazad who attacks first.

Next round will follow soon)


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 13, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> [I put the flanking seperate because it's not certain that it will exist by the time Menghil's initiative rolls around.  Haste I didn't put at all because it hasn't gone off yet.  The bless I can't account for. . . I see when it arrived in the status part, but I don't see any mention of anyone casting it or on whom it was cast.  But yes, if all those things occur as planned, those would be the final modifiers.  Attack +21/+21/+17 ; AC = 20]



Your right, I can't account for bless either.  Someone, do we have an unknown benefactor?


----------



## Someone (Oct 13, 2004)

Partial round; Al-Khazad and Jagra may want to change actions:

Amira casts Haste, catching Menghil, Al-Khazad, Razeem, herself, and three crew members; Jagra is too far away from Al-Khazad and, of course, she doesn´t have line of sight to Shin´nairo 

Menghil attacks –since I didn´t mentioned the serpent moving last round, it still continues in the same spot, so you still flank it-. Menghil scores three hits, and kills the serpent; it slides and starts sinking. 

Shin´nairo climbs out of the monster´s mouth now that it´s dead (I don´t imagine what else  would you want to do), and the Cloak of Manta Ray starts working.


----------



## Someone (Oct 13, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Your right, I can't account for bless either.  Someone, do we have an unknown benefactor?




One of the crew members cast Bless the first round; he´s not the only spellcaster, as you saw another one using Acid Arrow.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 13, 2004)

Where is the other serpent?


----------



## Someone (Oct 13, 2004)

It moved back; now´s twenty feet or so from the ship´s side (of course, the visible part)


----------



## Rayex (Oct 13, 2004)

Finally released from the serpents smelly insides, Shin'nairo heads for the second serpent. Upon reaching the serpent, she attacks again.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 13, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Finally released from the serpents smelly insides, Shin'nairo heads for the second serpent. Upon reaching the serpent, she attacks again.



I don't think her reach is that far even at her present size.
 

Al-Khazad will activate flight from his armor and move to just out of the serpents reach.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 13, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> I don't think her reach is that far even at her present size.
> 
> 
> Al-Khazad will activate flight from his armor and to just out of the serpents reach.




Her reach might not be, but she'll swim to it, then attack it.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 14, 2004)

Amira targets another lightning bolt at the remaining serpent. (7d6, Ref DC 19)

Razeem activates his _Blur_ ability and flies after Al-Khazad, but stays out of the serpents reach for now.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 14, 2004)

*Menghil 83/83, rage 3/6*

Menghil seethes quietly as he stands in a pool of blood from the felled serpent and watches the remaining creature warily.

[ooc - hold action to attack if the creature comes within range, attack +19]


----------



## Ashy (Oct 14, 2004)

Jagra also holds his action, waiting for the creature to come in range.  He readies a spell, waiting to release it when the beast foolishly comes near.

OOC: Readies Burning Hands


----------



## Someone (Oct 14, 2004)

The brave elf warrior is now a lump in the serpent´s throat. Al-Khazad and Menghil slash madly, opening huge wounds with their swords, with the unnatural alacrity of Amira´s spell; finally, the dwarf´s blade sinks deeply and hacks at some vital organ. The serpent falls on the board, smashing several crates and barrels, and slides into the Ocean. With…

-Shin´nairo!

Still horrified by your companion´s demise, you almost fall when the other serpent slams itself against the other side of the ship. You turn to face it, when you discover that the monster attacked with such force that went right through the wood and now has a good portion of itself on the hold. Amira launches a powerful electric strike at it, and the rest of you prepare to face the last serpent, while the crew gather and start using their pikes on the creature´s body.

[Round completed, and start of next one;

Jagra botches the Concentration roll to cast the spell and fails to cast it when the serpent approaches; it´s ultimately of little importance, because the thing is no less resistant to fire than it´s mate.

Al-Khazad activates the Fly ability of his armor and tries to move, though the wind prevents him to do so (you said “move”, not “fly”, so I went on the mummy-DM side) 

Razeem flies to the remaining mast (made save) and hughs it tightly.

The remaining serpent speeds forward, and attacks the ship; it´s difficult to miss it, and with Power Attack and a good base attack bonus, it´s not difficult for it to open a big hole. The head is still in; seems that the thing is trapped, -but out of reach from the deck, unless you use weapons with long reach-

Amira casts Lightning Bolt at the visible part of the monster. It hits with full force, doing 33 damage.

Shin´nairo swims and slashes at the serpent´s tail (10 damage)

Status Shin´nairo 30/70, Amira 36/45. Spells: Bless on everyone, Enlarge Person on Shin´nairo, Haste on Amira, Razeem, Al-Khazad, Menghil]


----------



## Ashy (Oct 14, 2004)

Jagra acts quickly, pulling on his _eyes of the eagle_ and whipping out his _scroll of animate rope_, he quickly entones the enchantment, indicating the longest scrap of rope on deck (making sure that one end of the rope is securely attached to something). If the spell goes off and the rope is affected, the gnome commands the rope to enter the water and wrap around the head of the snake-creature that holds his companion.

OOC: Concentration is still +8


----------



## Rayex (Oct 14, 2004)

Shin'nairo will make an full-attack if possible. If not, she will only attack regularly.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 14, 2004)

OOC - is it possible to jump down to where the second serpent is?  Even standing on the creature if neccesary?


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 14, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

Al-Khazad attempts to fly down and fry the creature with Lightning Breath.

Fort save +9
Attack +17 1-6+3 +1-6 elec. crit 15-20 1-10 elec.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 14, 2004)

Amira doesn't want to waste any more spells by attacking the magic-resistant serpent, so she's glad to leave finishing it off to her companions. She seems to be the only one, who is injured and who she can reach at the moment, so she casts a curative spell on herself. (Cast _cure light wounds, _scratch_ shield of faith._)

Razeem is happy to be hugging the mast at the moment.


----------



## Someone (Oct 15, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> OOC - is it possible to jump down to where the second serpent is?  Even standing on the creature if neccesary?




Only going into the ship; attacking it from outside it´s nearly impossible unless you swim or fly.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 15, 2004)

*Menghil 83/83 rage 4/6*

Menghil races through the wind, down into the ship's hold trying to find the place where the serpent has broken through.  His blade, slick with the blood of the first serpent, is held before him ready to meet the other.

[OOC - I don't know how long this will take, presumably at least this round, but he'll keep going until he finds it.  When he eventually reaches he'll attack.]


----------



## Someone (Oct 15, 2004)

The enraged Menghil runs down the stairs to the hold, where the monster is trashing and making a lot of noise that adds to the holw of the wind, the thunder, and the cries of the crew. Outside, Al-Khazad floats down, buffeted by the wind, and using his scimitar like a butchering tool starts hacking, once and again, until the thing stops moving. “This one died much easily than the other” thinks.

Danger hasn´t stopped, though. The ship is in very bad shape, has the added weight of the two serpents, and the storm still rages.

[Shin´nairo finally has the opportunity to make a full attack, connecting two crits and one regular hit; total 38 damage.

Al-Khazad descends to serpent level and also connects a good hit (16)

Amira totally heals herself.

Jagra echants a rope, that snakes through the air and ties itself tightly around the serpent.

Menghil runs into the hold and directly into the thing´s maw (AoO) (17 damage) He´s then swallowed (another 31 damage)

There´s no need to make another round. Since Shin´nairo and Al-Khazad would, most probably, continue attacking the monster I already made the rolls. The elf eviscerates the thing with another flurry of kukri slashes, and the partially digested Menghil comes out of the serpent´s mouth.

Status: Shin´nairo 30/70, Menghil 35/83.]


----------



## Ashy (Oct 15, 2004)

Jagra commands the rope to pull the serpent (with Shin'nario within it) back up on the deck and will help carefully cut the elf free.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 15, 2004)

*Menghil 15/63*

Menghil drags himself bloodied and bruised out of the serpents mouth and collapses nearby on the floor of the hold.  He coughs up some more blood and groans, but keeps his death grip on his blade as he lies there.

[OOC: Rage ends,  str -2, dex -2 for the rest of "the encounter".]


----------



## Zerth (Oct 15, 2004)

Amira goes below the deck to see, what happened. "Can the ship still be saved?" she asks in worried tone as she moves closer to Shin'nairo and Menghil, who both seem to badly wounded. She casts _cure serious wounds_ once on both of them and then heals the remaining damage with her wand of CLW.

 (I realize healing all that damage will take some time. If there's something more urgent, that needs to be done first, she'll only cast the cure serious spells first. Scratch _bestow curse_ and _dispel magic_.)


----------



## Ashy (Oct 15, 2004)

Jagra produces a _potion of cure light wounds_ and offers it to any that need it.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 15, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

Al-Khazad looks to Shinarro,  "think you can remove these things, with your increased size?  The ship is in danger of foundering with thier weight.  If the ship is salvagable he will lead a crew in repairing the hold and bailing the water.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 15, 2004)

Shin'nairo thanks Amira for the healing and moves to the dead thing. "We'd better get this monster out of here..." she groans and tries to push it out.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 15, 2004)

Jagra looks disgusted.  "Well, an' a mighty fine thank ye to you as well!"


----------



## Someone (Oct 15, 2004)

Seeing the danger the ship faces, Halima calls everyone to the hold. There you cut the serpent, allowing the tail to freely sink in the ocean. Meanwhile, a sudden tilt of the ship makes the rope that was holding the other snake to snap like a cotton thread [hauling the serpent is way beyond what the spell can do, and the monsters weights around 15 metric tons] 

The second serpent is finally cut –thanks to your magic weapons- and the ship is freed. Much to your relief, Shin´nairo climbs through the hole when you believed her lost forever. However, seriously damaged as is, the Jolly Dolphin won´t last too much in the storm, and there´s no way to repair now the huge holes and the mast. You all contribute in what you can, working and healing [Amira spends the spells and 9 wand charges]; a desperate effort to last one more hour.

After an eternity, the ship comes to a sudden stop. The sound of splintered wood fills the air when a rock rips part of the ship´s belly, and you are throwed like dolls all over the deck. The incandescent line of a lightning shows land one hundred yards in front of you.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 15, 2004)

Jagra thanks the spirits of the wave and wind that land is so near and with Abu perched upon his back, he starts swimming, using a piece of splintered wood or two (or whatever is near at hand that floats) for assistance...


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 16, 2004)

Menghil looks back towards the ship from his place amongst the waves and then turns to consider the land for a moment.

[ooc - are we assumed to be carrying our gear, or do we need to salvage it from the ship?]


----------



## Zerth (Oct 17, 2004)

After she regained her senses following the crash, Amira gets up. Despite not being the captain, she's quite accustomed to giving orders, "Abandon ship! Make way to the shore!" she shouts pointing to the land in front of them, that the lightning reveals every now and then.

 (OOC: There must be a small rowable boat we can use to get to the shore? Or is there no other way than to fly/swim?)


----------



## Someone (Oct 19, 2004)

(you had plenty of time to get your stuff before and after the attack, and most of you use bags of holding or handy haversacks, so there´s no worry about that. The ship has a rowboat tied after the ship)


----------



## Zerth (Oct 19, 2004)

Amira and Razeem will follow the rest of the crew to the rowboat, if they are willing to abandon ship. "Jazarr, guide us to safety," she speaks softly as they face a rocky trip to the shore.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 19, 2004)

Menghil clasps his now sodden bedroll under one arm and sets out kicking his way to shore.  Hopefully this island isn't too inhospitable. . .

[ooc - swim +7]


----------



## Ashy (Oct 19, 2004)

If the rowboat makes it to the water, Jagra will paddle over to it and try to climb aboard...


----------



## Someone (Oct 19, 2004)

The party finally arrives at the island, by some way or another, wet as a cod. The waves throw you over a sandy beach, where the crew mix sighs of desperation with prayers thanking the gods for being alive. The boat comes and go several times again, to get whatever can be rescued from the ship; food (including several live animals), weapons, and tools.

The storm calms in two or three hours, and light starts pouring over the island. It´s not the island you were looking for: beyond the beach, a jungle starts, and by the look of it continues all the way to a small, rocky mountain range. No sign of civilization can be seen. 

The ship, now that the waters are calmed, doesn´t look in good shape. The rocks ripped a long wound near the keel, one mast is down and the serpents attacks also did their damage. 8 men died in the fight, and several are wounded; one of the sailor –a spellcaster- tends them with magic and skill. “A lot of work” says Halima, shaking her head. “We´ll have to find some trees with good wood; we´ve lost most of what we had on board. Some of the tools we needed are also in the bottom of the Sea, and we´ll have to…” Halima stands, staring at the ship “oh, yes, a whole crapload of work.”

The courtain of the clouds fade and the sun shines all over the island. You, the beach and the jungle start to dry and steam: a subtle cloud of steam rises from it, and you hear far animal cries from the thick forest. An almost unnoticeable breeze shakes leaves and fruits, the most noticeable of them the size of an apple, and of a bright and yummy red color.* 

Suddendly, a shadow falls again, and dissapears just as quickly: the shadow of something really big flying fast. A chorus of ooohs and aaahs greet the sight of a bird, a falcon of a really stupid size, bigger than you ever imagined it could possibly be, carrying an also enourmous fish clutched in it´s talons. ¿Could it be that is flying lower than it seems? No, in a matter of minutes it reaches sthe mountains: even at that distance, you can see it clearly, standing on a rocky platform, where some trees grow. Trees really strange…

“I can´t believe it” says a sailor to your right, half-closing his eyes. “They are masts.”

*Al-Khazad: 



Spoiler



Curiously, one of the fruits hang from a _dead_ tree. And you notice that one of the sailors, hungry or perhaps just sweet-toothed, is going to pick one.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 19, 2004)

*Al-Khazad*

"Stop!" he says to the sailor in a commanding tone.  "Note the strangeness of the tree.  Not all is as it seems on this island."  He says to the group at large.  Turning to Halima, "as you say there is much to do.  How would you like to divide the labor?  As a suggestion, my crew would probably be better at exploring the island, while your's sets camp and starts repairs.  But I am open to other suggestions."


----------



## Someone (Oct 19, 2004)

Al-Khazad really sounds commanding, but not enough. The sailor turns with a "huh?" look in his face, however still raises his hand to get the fruit. It falls from the tree, and a hidden tentacle whips and wraps itself around the sailor´s arm; he screams and starts running in circles.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 19, 2004)

A water-logged Jagra looks up from where he has been squeezing the water out of his soaked _turban_.  "Blasted fool!", the gnome curses, pulling out a leathery flash from his _haversack_.  Moving cautiously within range, Jagra tosses the alchemist's fire at the tree, yelling for the sailor to "look out - fire in 'da hole!"


----------



## Zerth (Oct 19, 2004)

Amira, who had been helping with treating the wounded, turns as she hears the sailor screaming. "What...?" She now also notices the bizarre dead tree and the tentacle wrapped around the poor man's arm.

 (OOC: Does any of Amira's knowledge skills [arcana or distant lands maybe] offer any clues what kind of creature is in case?)


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 20, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

Agreeing with Jagra's assessment, Al-Khazad approaches to cut the tentacle with his daggers.  "When I cut it off or it releases you.  Move!  And next time I give you an order, listen."


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 20, 2004)

Not entirely convinced that this tree monster was going to give up the ghost so easily, Menghil draws his sword and watches it warily. . . from a distance.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 20, 2004)

OOC: Al-Khazad doesn't expect the tree to die.  It's just  his main concern is freeing the sailor at this point.  After all, we don't neccasarily have to killl the tree, just avoid.  Unless, it can uproot itself.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 20, 2004)

[ooc - oh, I realize.  I just don't expect the tree to have only one tentacle.  Have fun]


----------



## Someone (Oct 21, 2004)

Jagra draws a flask and throws it at the tree (this one isn´t dead, by the way). It (the flask) shatters in a ball of fire, and starts burning furiously. The other three "fruits" hanging from the tree also fall as soon they feel the heat, sprout tentacles and quickly scurry into the jungle. 

Meanwhile, the sailor´s arm, with the "fruit" attached, fall limp. (he still has the arm, just seems that he can´t move it) Amira doesn´t remember anything about that thing, so it may be, perhaps, a natural -though bizarre- animal. Al-Khazad reaches the sailor, and sinks his dagger in the thing without problem; it almost explodes in a burst of blood: apparently, it was being sucked from the sailor´s arm.

The tree just stands still and burns stoically.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

"Now get outta there, fool!  Before the bushes gain an appetite as well!"


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 21, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

"Well we at least learned it was the 'fruit' that is the danger not the tree.  Apparently it is an animal that uses trees as camouflage."  *Turning back to the sailor, *  "Are you alright?  Do you need healing?"  [OOC: if the sailor is alright]  

Al-Khazad turns back to Halima, "As I was trying to say about the division of labor?"  [OOC: See previous post]


----------



## Someone (Oct 21, 2004)

"I... I can´t lift my arm" says the sailor, while the healer removes what was left of the fake, blood sucking fruit, bandages his hand and mutters "Must be some kind of paralising stuff. You should be well in a couple of hours."

Meanwhile Halima turns to Al-Khazad, and nods. "In unknow islands like this, all caution is not enough. In the following weeks we´ll have to get into the jungle and look for the appropiate trees and wood, sources of water and food. Too much to do, so if we could avoid building a palisade... but we won´t know until we are sure of what lurks here. Yes, we need someone exploring the place."

With a screech, the enormous falcon flies over you again, makes a turn and, carried by his colossal wings, flies dissapearing into the sky over the sea.

"This... you know, those things in the... bird´s? nest look like ships." says then. "The falcon should have carried them there. Once we´re sure the area is clear, do you think you could, er, have a look there? Maybe we could find things we really need now."


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Jagra looks up, a horribly worried look overcoming his features.  "I know one thing", he mutters, "we'd do well to find a place under cover to put this pallisade - I'd rather not be plucked up and devoured by one of those massive winged beasts..."


----------



## Rayex (Oct 21, 2004)

"I can swim down and fetch whatever I can carry out..." the young woman says. "Providing I am able to find it, that is!"


----------



## Someone (Oct 21, 2004)

(that´s going to be difficult; they were lost in the storm and serpent attack. Supposedly, the infinite sea is bottomless.)


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 21, 2004)

OOC: In this cosmology the islands are different planes and the ocean is the way to travel between them.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 21, 2004)

Menghil relaxes once the immediate danger is done, but keeps his sword in hand as he walks up and down the beach a little ways, looking out for anything of interest or danger.  He drifts past the captains conversing on his little trek and pauses.

"So, we go to the bird's nest?  Don't worry Jarga, I'm sure if it eats you, it'll be quick."

He looks towards the interior of the island and gets and interested look on his face.

"I wonder what secrets this island hides. . ."


----------



## Zerth (Oct 21, 2004)

"I'd rather not find out," Amira says walking from the patients next to Menghil, "but it seems like we have little choice in the matter."

 "O-hoy, captain! Looks like yet another bizarre adventure awaits us. Shall we prepare for the journey immediately?" she asks Al-Khazad.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 21, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

"Indeed, for if we do not, it will come to us.  I think we should do as Halima suggest and make for the bird nest."


----------



## Someone (Oct 22, 2004)

"For the look of it, it would take at least a day to get to the mountains" says Halima. "And the night is about to fall. We´ll make a camp probably over there. It won´t be difficult to find us when you come back, I hope."

(OOC: Going to the falcon´s nest is only one possible course of action; I don´t want to make you believe I´m railroading or something. I´ll give you a day or two, maybe you can think on something else you´d like to do)


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 22, 2004)

Menghil shrugs and takes on a more serious tone.

"If none of you wish to see the bird bird up close so soon, we could also simply scout the beaches for now, going around the edge.  We might find some supplies washed up on shore, and we'd also find any fresh water that runs off the island."


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 22, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

"While all those things need to be done, they require little skill.  That is why I discussed the division of labor, with Halima.  Our expertise would be better used exploring the interior.  Whether that is the bird's nest or something else.  The only reason I suspect the nest was suggested, is it is the only thing,  we are aware of at present.  Besides the beach of course."


----------



## Zerth (Oct 22, 2004)

*Amira*

Amira gazed ahead to the distant cliff, where the gigantic bird had it's nest. "I'm with the captain on this issue. If somebody's going deeper into the island - which I'm afraid we have to do - it's going to be us. Like he said, we might find other solutions once we venture further into the depths of this island."


----------



## Rayex (Oct 23, 2004)

*Shin'nairo*

"I agree as well. We are best suited to figure out what that is.." She points at the nest(?) and looks at the captain. "And if those are indeed ships there might be something of interest in them."


----------



## Ashy (Oct 25, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Menghil shrugs and takes on a more serious tone.
> 
> "If none of you wish to see the bird bird up close so soon, we could also simply scout the beaches for now, going around the edge.  We might find some supplies washed up on shore, and we'd also find any fresh water that runs off the island."




Jagra makes an "oh-great" face at Menghil's comment about his demise being quick, but nods at the comment about fresh water.  "Aye - we'er goin' to need this first, or else we'll all be food fer th' crabs before th' morrow..."


----------



## Someone (Oct 25, 2004)

(I´m here again. Seems that three of you want to explore the interior, so there´s where you go. About the water, you didn´t help but notice that the ship´s cleric is fond of using Create Water -but not Create _food_ and water-)

The border where the jungle meets the beach makes the woods look unassailable; a tangled mass of bushes and young trees agonize between lack of sunlight and the poor soil and salt water. Beyond that wall, the trees submerges you in the dark deepness of almost perpetual darkness -only here and there a fallen tree opens the canopy enough to allow an adventuring ray of sunligt to fall- A carped of rotten leaves creak under your feet, until you realize that the bugs that crawl under them are the ones that snap when you step on them. Little lizards and snakes look at you, angry for having disturbed their unchanging lives and quickly dissapear; sound of life echo around the living columns, their sources hidden from your sight and only show when you look sideways. Minutes after you enter the jungle, it starts to weight heavily -it´s too humid, and sweating doesn´t cool you.

The light becomes less green and more dark; it´ll be night soon. Just when you´re thinking on making camp or not, you make a discovery: what´s left of a road -just some stone labs, riding over roots and cracked by the jealous trees- and, more disturbing, three large* skulls on long sticks. The skulls have only one eye socket, on the centre of the forehead.** No other bones or skeletons are around.

*By large I mean Large.
**You´d expect the sticks were used to, er, stick the head on them and let the bugs do their work until only the skull remains. In that case, the stick should have the signs of some work, though they actually look too crude.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 25, 2004)

Jagra looks at the skulls and lets out a low, long whistle.  "If these are the ones'at lost, I'd hate to see the winners..."


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 25, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

"I agree but I doubt we'll have that luxury," he says with aconcerned look on his face.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 26, 2004)

Menghil shrugs at the staked heads and chuckles a little bit.

"Aww, we should come out okay, as long as we keep BOTH eyes peeled."

Despite his tone he draws his blade and watches the surrounding jungle warily.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 26, 2004)

Amira looks at the big skulls with disgust. Does she recognize, what creatures they are? Regardless of the result, she says: "Those must be warning signs. I don't think we should rest here."


----------



## Someone (Oct 26, 2004)

What´s big and have only one eye?  Most of what you know are rumors; cyclopses are, as other giants, big and physically strong, and like the most of them are supposed to be dim witted and not above eating people. Though you´ve heard tales of giants being civilized sophisticated, though that, like with humans, doesn´t make them automatically helpful of altruistic.

Any special thing you´d like to do? I´ll assume you´ll continue walking until it´s dark if you don´t say otherwise. Also, I forgot to mention earlier that I´d need some kind of marching order.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 26, 2004)

OOC: Yeah, I knew what they were, but wanted to make sure Amira did also. 

 How about this for a marching order? Al-Khazad and Shin'nairo in the front row, Amira and Jagra behind them and Razeem & Menghil guarding the rear.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

OOC: Fine by me...


----------



## Someone (Oct 27, 2004)

Your travel through the jungle continues. Though the heat soon becomes less oppressive, the diminishing light doesn´t make the place more comfortable. Or the feeling of being watched...

Menghil is the first spotting them. They are quite stealthy, but not enough for your sight; though your senses are not good enough to determine what are them. They are human sized, and move fast; some kind of ape, perhaps, since cometimes they walk on two feet and sometimes on all fours. When they notice you´re watching, they retreat quickly, only to come back later: and now there are more.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

"I wonder if we can communicate with them", Jagra whispers loud enough for those around him to hear.  "-as it seems that we are out-numbered..."


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 27, 2004)

"Perhaps we should just keep moving and try to appear non-threatening.  This is their home, and we are intruders.  But perhaps if we show willingness to leave it unmolested, they will leave us the same."


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

Jagra looks sharply to Menghil, "What color is th' sky in this fairy world you live in?"


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 28, 2004)

Menghil casts a sharp glare back at the gnome and hisses an answer back.

"It's pink with polka dots!  Don't get snipity with me short stuff!  They haven't attacked yet, we don't know if they plan to."


----------



## Zerth (Oct 28, 2004)

"They look like animals, but I don't like the way they are gathering around us," Amira says worriedly. "We should keep our pace and move away. Hopefully they'll leave us be. If not, well, then prepare for the worst."

(OOC: Amira casts _Mage Armor_ on herself just in case.)


----------



## Someone (Oct 28, 2004)

Amira casts her spell and you continue walking, catching the sight of your misteryous followers now and then. Sonn comes the opportunity to have a better look at one of them: it´s a female, and the mixture of animal and human becomes even more disturbing: the way she moves, the short fur than covers her body or the wicked claws in hands and feet makes sharp contrast with her human body and face. She´s ahead of your path, and stares at Al-Khazad -a thing that provokes mixed feeling in the sailor- before running away really fast as soon Jagra spets ahead and tries to communicate with her.

It´s almost dark when you arrive at a rocky clearing, where trees are more scarce; you start to be tired, and the jungle is here less oppressing. You don´t enjoy the place, however: A blood chilling scream comes from the jungle, your new companions finally have decided to go for your throat and gallop at you at full speed!


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Menghil casts a sharp glare back at the gnome and hisses an answer back.
> 
> "It's pink with polka dots!  Don't get snipity with me short stuff!  They haven't attacked yet, we don't know if they plan to."




Jagra 'harumphs' and mutters the words of a spell, and vanishes.  "Well, *when* they *do* attack, it *won't* be me *first*!"  The gnome chuckles at his own joke.

OOC: Cast invisibility


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Amira casts her spell and you continue walking, catching the sight of your misteryous followers now and then. Sonn comes the opportunity to have a better look at one of them: it´s a female, and the mixture of animal and human becomes even more disturbing: the way she moves, the short fur than covers her body or the wicked claws in hands and feet makes sharp contrast with her human body and face. She´s ahead of your path, and stares at Al-Khazad -a thing that provokes mixed feeling in the sailor- before running away really fast as soon Jagra spets ahead and tries to communicate with her.
> 
> It´s almost dark when you arrive at a rocky clearing, where trees are more scarce; you start to be tired, and the jungle is here less oppressing. You don´t enjoy the place, however: A blood chilling scream comes from the jungle, your new companions finally have decided to go for your throat and gallop at you at full speed!




OOC: Er...I'm a little confused.  Who is galloping at whom?


----------



## Someone (Oct 28, 2004)

The human-like animals (or the animal-like humans) are going for your throats right now. Assume this is the first round of combat, you go first (actually, they went first, but spent the first action galloping), and they can reach you in a single charge.

Remember also that you have not rested since the sea serpent´s fight.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

OOC: Ok - my action is the same - cast invisibility....


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 28, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

Reluctantly, Al-Khazad draws Lightning's Breath and a dagger.  Since it is plain that they intend nothing but violence, he attacks any that come near.

OOC:LB/Dagger +13/+12/+8/+7 1-6+2 str+1-6 elec. +1-10 elec on crit/ 1-4+1 str


----------



## Rayex (Oct 28, 2004)

*Shin'nairo*

The elven woman sighs and mutters "Seems trouble reach us, even in this far-away jungle..." She draws both her Sun's and readies for the coming attack.


OOC: Drawing both kukris, and will wait for the creatures to come closer.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 29, 2004)

*Amira & Razeem*

Amira casts _haste_, targeting the whole party. She will move in a position, where she could avoid melee at all costs. Preferably staying close to the fighter types for protection.

Razeem uses spell-like ability _blur_ and moves between Al-Khazad and Shin'nairo to tighten the front line. If the ape-creatures are attacking from all directions, he will stay close to Menghil to protect the rear.

Active spells: _haste_ for everybody, _mage armor_ for Amira, _blur_ for Razeem.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 29, 2004)

*Menghil 63/63 AC 21*

Menghil fingers the hilt of Roc's Claw and watches the charging creatures.

"On the other hand, I have been known to be mistaken from time to time."

[ooc - hold action to attack the first creature in range one handed, attack +15, 1d6+6 dmg, deflect one ranged attack if any]


----------



## Someone (Oct 29, 2004)

A wave of fur and claws advance towards you! Amira infuses the party with the speed of the wind, Jagra dissaperas from sight and the rest of you draw your weapons and prepare for battle. Menghil steps ahead and cuts a long wound in the body of one of them, then jumps to one side and dodges the claws that target him, only suffering a minor wound. Shin´nairo´s knife explodes in fire, making the creature cower so badly that his flailing hands don´t connect with her body. Al-Khazad raises his scimitar to strike at the creature charging him…

Then another furry form comes from nowhere at a great speed and intercepts his foe: the feral woman you saw earlier. She falls on top of the charging man (?), sinks both claws on his chest and pulls with incredible strenght – eight streams of blood rise in the air. The wounded thing cries in agony and rage, and lacerates her with his claw.

The following creatures try to surround and engage you when you hear more movement from behind. Those who have the luxury of one second, can see six huge, one eyed forms enter the battlefield. Four of them wield small axes (small for you anyway), and wear light suits of mail. Other is equipped with heavier armor -breastplate and greaves sculpted with the form of the wearer´s muscles- raises a symbol in the form of a great falcon, calling some form of protection on them. The last and smaller one (this one is only 8 feet tall, instead of 9) casts a spell from behind the protection of his companions: a stream of lightning that cuts through one small tree, three of the ape-like creatures _and_ Menghil, who´s not able to avoid the blast.

[Everyone prepares for battle: Jagra casts Invisibility (notice the translucent figure in the map), Amira Haste, Razeem protects himself with Blur and the three warrior draw their weapons and Ready an action to strike anyone that comes within range.

And that´s exactly what they do. Your enemies Pounce on you; at least the ones that have a clear line of sight. The others are forced to move into position:

#1 charges Menghil, who attacks and deals 8 damage; one claw hits (11 damage)
#2 charges Shin´nairo, and suffers a critical wound (25 damage!); her foe attacks and miserably fails both claw attacks.
#3 charges Al-Khazad, however is intercepted by the female ape/thing you saw earlier. She shreds, tears and Rends his opponent (45 damage), leaving him in very bad shape, though he refuses to die (Diehard feat), rages and counterattacks (1 attack, 9 damage) 

(Disclaimer: This last part may not have followed the rules to the letter, but anyway… )

The cyplopses advance and move into position. One of them (the blue ball) casts Prayer, the other (red) casts Lightning Bolt, catching three of your foes and Menghil. The dwarf rolls badly (only needed 6+… ) and fails his save, taking 20 damage.

It´s your turn now.

Status: Menghil 32/63. Spells active: Invisibility (Jagra) Blur (Razeem) Haste (everyone) Prayer (Cyclopses)]


----------



## Zerth (Oct 29, 2004)

Amira doesn't know who's attacking who anymore as the cyclopses also enter the battle. She notices Menghil being badly injured and uses her magic to heal him. (take 5' step SW and cast cure serious wounds on Menghil)

Razeem moves to attack any ape, that is still alive after Menghil and Shin'nairo have made their attacks.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 29, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Menghil fingers the hilt of Roc's Claw and watches the charging creatures.
> 
> "On the other hand, I have been known to be mistaken from time to time."
> 
> [ooc - hold action to attack the first creature in range one handed, attack +15, 1d6+6 dmg, deflect one ranged attack if any]




Jagra chuckles invisibly, and you do not need to see the gnome to know that he is making a horribly mocking face...  His laugh is cut short, however, as a lightening bolt slices across the jungle.  He then breaks into a flat-out run, angling through the vegetation, trying to skirt around the incoming, one-eyed giants.

OOC: Jagra will double move north and then west, trying to get behind the cyclopses.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 29, 2004)

*52/83 + heal, AC 20 . . . rage 1/6*

Feeling the electricity crackle through his body, Menghil is suddenly blinded by a flash of red across his eyes.  He begins to growl deep in his chest and suddenly lashes out at the surrounding beast men, gripping his blade tightly in both hands.

[ooc - rage, 5' step left and down, between #1 and #4, full attack, two handed. +18/+18/+13 . . . 1d6+12 dmg. . . targeting #1 till it falls, then #4 if he still has any attacks]


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 29, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

Confused but recognizing an ally, when he sees one.  Al-Khazad moves 5' SE and atttacks man-ape number 8.  While giving a 'thank you' look to the female.

OOC: LB/Dagger +13/+13/+12/+8/+7 1-6+2 str+1-6 elec. +1-10 elec on crit/ 1-4+1 str crit 15-20.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 30, 2004)

*Shin'nairo*

Growling deep in her throat, the elven champion moves down between two of her foes and slash them with all her might, hoping the suns will take them down.

OOC: Will take a 5' move to get between #1 & #2, then make a full attack on #2. 
Primary hand: +18/+13, 1d4+4 + 1d6fire (+1d10fire on critical) damage, Threat 15-20/x2
Off Hand: +18/+13, 1d4+4 + 1d6cold (+1d10cold on critical) damage, Threat 15-20/x2


----------



## Someone (Oct 30, 2004)

The battle continues. While trying to win the cyclopses´ back, Jagra sees how one of the apemen charges and jumps on tops of one of the one-eyed giants, tearing his throat and preparing to finish him. Then the robed cyclops gestures, and the savage man open his mouth in a expresion of terror, preparing to run away, only to find a cyclops prepared to avenge his companion. The one with the decorated breatsplate walks next to the downed giant and heals him, closing the bleeding wound.

Meanwhile the battle continues at his peak. Steel and claws clash: Shin-nairo whirls and downs two apemen with four well placed knife strikes, Menghil sees everything red and chews through another, and Al-Khazad tests his swordplay with yet another; side by side with him, your new ally eviscerates his opponent with her bare hands. But they are tough and refuse to die; even it seems that they shrug wounds recently taken and continue fighting. Nails as shap as broken glass open cruel wounds on your sides, while Amira watches horrified from behind and does what she can to mend your wounds.

[Amira moves 5 feet and casts Cure Serious Wounds, rolling well and healing 28 HP to Menghil.
Jagra double moves, but his short legs don´t allow him to go very far.
Shin´nairo does his trademark meatgrinder move and tears through #1 #2 –though they were already wounded-.
Menghil also moves slightly, and attacks #4 three times, nearly killing him (45 damage)
Al-Khazad attacks #8, but despite hitting him four times does not quite drop him. (30 damage)
Razeem sees his opportunity, and flying over #4´s head, claws once. With some more luck, he would be dead.

The female (from now officially Al-Khazad´s cohort: remember that old Leadership feat?) finishes #3 in an orgy of blood. Edit: stats on the OOC thread.

The remaining ape-men fast-heal, rage, and jump onto you.

#7 charges cyclops #5, suffering a readied action (thrown axe) and an attack of opportunity that fail miserably. The claws rip up the cycplops, and the giant goes down.
#4 attacks Razeem once, but the Blur effect saves him.
#6 attacks Menghil, claws twice and rends for 33 hit points.
#5 charges Shin-nairo, and does the same: 44 damage.
#8 fights back at Al-Khazad, who´s lucky enough to avoid one claw (thanks to the Haste spell) and suffers 12 damage.

The cyclops with the holy symbol (obviously a cleric) moves south and heals #5 with a cure serious wounds. The other spellcaster _scares_ the ape-man away. The remaining ones move or double move towards you, however their big size make difficult for them to advance through the scarce trees and themselves. #1 throws an axe to apeman #4, but fails (too many penalties)

Status: Menghil 47/83, Shin-nairo 26/70, Al-Khazad 57/69. Jagra is invisible, everyone is Hasted, Razeem is Blurred, and Menghil Raging.

It´s your turn again]


----------



## Zerth (Oct 30, 2004)

*Amira & Razeem*

Amira takes a 5' step behind Shin'nairo casting _cure moderate wounds_ on her. (loose _align weapon_)

Razeem makes a full attack at #4 with three claw strikes.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 30, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

"What does it take to get these things to stay down!"  he says as he continues against number 8.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 30, 2004)

*Menghil 47/83, rage 2/6, AC 20*

Heedless of the horrible claw wounds open in his side, Menghil springs between the two beast men he faces and then lashes out with his blade.  The sharpened metal spiraling with grace and terrible force between his foes.

[ooc - move down one squares.  One attack on #6, +18, 1d6+12. . .two attacks on #4 +18/+13, 1d6+12]


----------



## Ashy (Oct 31, 2004)

Finally figuring out who is fighting against whom, Jagra curses silently to himself.  He immediately turns and double moves back to where he came from, hoping to join the fray as soon as possible...

OOC: Please remember, Jagra is hasted.


----------



## Someone (Oct 31, 2004)

[I know Jagra is Hasted. What I did not remember was the increased movement!

Since Shin´nairo´s post is easy to predict, I´ll post the next round now.]

The battle finishes quickly now that the apemen lost their momentum. Shin-nairo moves between two of them, striking with uncanny precision and lethal speed. Menghil takes advantage of one of them being distracted and lands two devastating blows, making the thing´s head fly high in the air. Al-Khazad puts an end to the creature´s life, and even Razeem manage to finish the weakened apeman he was facing. 

In a matter of seconds you stand field of mutilated and charred corpses, and take a brief rest… while the cyclopses approach, weapons readied. With only one eye, it´s difficult to determine their expression –if they are amazed or hostile. They stop so the one with the decorated armor can approach you with a raised hand, and say with a booming voice:

*”KE PACHA KOMOTAMO!”*

At this same moment, the shorter and unarmored cyclops shoot a cluster of magic darts hit the apewoman in the field, who´s stepped in front of Al-Khazad and was grunting menancingly at the big newcomers. She stands up, growls "Akeeta!" and prepares to jump forward. The healer turns to his companion and continues speaking:

*”TATE KIETO, CHALAO!”*

Jagra: 



Spoiler



You are surprised to discover you understand the cyclop´s words; they seem to be a dialect of of a language you speak (badly). He said “hello” and “Stop there, fool!”



[Amira casts Cure Moderate Wounds on Shin´nairo, healing 15
Razeem claws at the really wounded #4, killing him.
Shin´nairo, scores 3 crits attacking #5. He dies, and Shin´nairo continues with #6, wounding him, then steps south. 
With #4 dead, Menghil steps south and flanks the remaining local apeman – as you could guess, he´s toast. He has a moment of bad luck, though: the first strike is a critical, but he rolls not so well and only deals 37 damage, leaving him only at –9. He needs a second strike to finish the feral human.
Al-Khazad finishes #8 with a few well-placed sword and dagger strikes. His new friend places herself in front of him and growls at the advancing cyclopses.
Jagra moves south.

The only live apeman flees under the effects of the _scare_ spell, and dissapears in the jungle.

The cyclopses move. One of them casts Magic Missile at Al-Khazad´s new cohort (3 missiles, damage 14)

Status: Menghil 47/69, Shin´nairo 41/67, Al-Khazad 57/69, Al-Khazad´s cohort 38/58, same spells.]


----------



## Zerth (Oct 31, 2004)

Amira takes a few steps back as she doesn't understand the language the large one-eyed creatures are uttering. They don't seem to be overly hostile, but do hate the ape-men with great zeal as proven by the spell targeted at Al-Khazad's new 'friend'.

Razeem flies behind Amira and looks at the large humanoids warily.

"Can anyone understand them?" she asks looking at her companions at turn. If there's no positive response, she tries to calm the giants by using body language and talking very calmly to win their trust. "Please, no more fighting," she tries to say to the leader of the cyclopses.

(OOC: I guess it's a Charisma check or something?)


----------



## Ashy (Nov 1, 2004)

Jagra's voice issues forth from Amira's right.  "I can - he said, "hello", and then "stop there fool!" - I think.  I do not speak this dialect well, but I will do what I can.  No promises, however."

Jagra dispells his invisibility and then bows before the giants.  Speaking as best he can in this dialect, he replies, "Hello.  We do not seek to fight with you.  We are lost here and need help."

The gnome leaves it at that for now, sincerely hoping that he did not muck it up too badly...


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 1, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

Al-Khazad steps between the apewoman and the Cyclopes, attempting to calm both parties.

Diplomacy +1, sense motive +1, +7 vs. Cyclopes trying to figure the intientions of the Ape-Woman and the Cyclopes.  He will try speaking in Auran to the armored one, perhaps he will understand that language.


OOC: Isn't this just great, I undestand Cyclopes better than my own follower.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 1, 2004)

*Menghil 27/63, -2 str, -2 dex*

Seeing the others step forward to talk to the new arrivals, Menghil drops out of his rage with a shudder.  He droops as the anger leaves him and cleans and sheathes his blade with trembling hands as he moves towards his companions and watches the cyclopses. . . cyclopsi. . . the one-eyed people.


----------



## Someone (Nov 1, 2004)

*”TA TU LOKO? TA TU MAL DE LA OYA?”*  Says back the robed cyclops. *”PO NO VE TU QUE TAN CON UN BISHO?”*

*”TU TRANKI, TRONKO, KE YO MOKUPO”*

“What do they say?”

“That one” says Jagra “seems to hate the apewoman a lot; the other is saying back to let him speak”.

Al-Khazad nods, as he guessed the same thing while trying to hold her. “Akeeta!”, she repeats.

Razeem flies behind Amira and watches the scene. The armored cyclops advances slightly. *”VOHOTRO COHONUOS RAHANDO BISHO!”* says. *”KEL PAHARO COHONUO OH KUIDE. DE ONDE CARAHO HABEI SALIO?”*

“And now?”

“I think he´s saying we´re great warriors” translates Jagra “Also wishes the Great Bird to watch over us, and wants to know where are we from.” Jagra clears hos throat and tries not to watch under their skirts (because they wear leather or woolen skirts, or maybe are they short tunics?) “er… NOHOTRO MAH PERDIO KEL BARKO´L ARRO. NO BUHCAMO BONKA. NOHOTROS (er… how it was?) YEGAMO EN BARKO KE SA IO AL CARAHO”

“Akeeeeeeta!” growls again the apewoman.

The cyclopses look each other. *”OTTIA LA MARE KE TE PARIO. EJKE TU VIENE DE AYI EN LO ARTO, O VIENE TU DAVAHO?”* says pointing to the mountain´s top.

“And now?”

“Seems to be agitated, and wants to know if we come from the mountain or not.” Translates Jagra. The rest of the cyclopses frown (wich is an strange expression when you only have one eye), specially the robed one.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 1, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

Cleans and puts aways Lightning Breath, and draws his wand. Telling Jagra, "Tell him I am going to heal her, to try to calm her down.  If he would, please have the Sorcerer to stop slinging spells."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 1, 2004)

Jagra nods, and does as asked.

OOC: Good timing to auto-pilot Jagra - feel free to continue!


----------



## Zerth (Nov 2, 2004)

*Amira*

"Jagra, please try to tell them, that I am going to cast a spell to understand their speech."

 Amira will cast _comprehend languages_.


----------



## Someone (Nov 2, 2004)

Jagra clears his throat (again) while he thinks the words. "KOLEGA, KE SI EL GACHO AKEL PUE DEJA DE TOKA LO COHONE CON LOH YUYU, Y LA PIBA DAKI KE SI PUE USA UN YUYU PA PIYA LO KE TA TU DISIENDO, MANTENDIO TU, TIO FEO?"

*"PO BUENO, PO FALE"* says the cyclops. Jagra nods; Amira casts the spell and touches the armored cyclops. The robed one grimaces and, while not relaxed, adopts a letss threatening pose. Al-Khazad draws his wand, but is surprised to see that the apewoman (wich I´ll name Akeeta from now on) isn´t bleeding at all and her wounds doesn´t seem to be so deep as he thought before.

*"YA TENTERA TU DE KE VAL ROYO?"* Tha cyclops words twist in Amira´s mind and form new sounds: "Do you understand me now?". *"TA GÜENO. AHORA DESIRME SI EL MAERO QUE VENIAI MONTAO SAKEDAO AYI PARRIBA, O AYI PABAHO."*

"Uh?"

"He asked if our ship is in the mountains or the coast" say Amira and Jagra at the same time.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 2, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

"Maybe we shouldn't expose our ignorance, but on the other hand there is a ship in the mountains?  If there is a way to get it to water, we might use it to leave the island."  He says to the crew looking for opinions.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 2, 2004)

*Amira*

"Didn't Jagra just say, they referred the giant bird as 'The Great Bird'? If they worship the bird as some sort of deity, this might get difficult," Amira says and looks at the others. "Jagra, be very careful, what you say to them." 

 "Or do you think I should use the magical scroll Abu gave me now? It contains a spell, that would allow me to speak their language. I could try to negotiate a deal with them," she adds looking at the captain. "The scroll could of course be useful at some later time and Jagra seems to be able to communicate with them... What do you think?"


----------



## Someone (Nov 2, 2004)

(You indeed saw ships, or at least their masts, in the mountains)

Jagra shrugs. "I think I understand them well enough" says, "but this one seem to be waiting our answer, you know. Shoud I say them our ship is in the shore, or in the mountains?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 2, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

"I think we should just be honest at this point I think we should just be honest, and tell our ship was damaged an sunk."


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 3, 2004)

Menghil squats on the ground near the others, catching his breath.  He looks up between the gnome, the cyclopses and the others.

"Yeah, tell 'em we're from the coast.  I get the impression they don't like the mountain much anyways, so the truth is probably best."


----------



## Zerth (Nov 3, 2004)

*Amira*

"Speaking the truth is a good choice. Tell them we came from the sea," Amira adds.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 3, 2004)

Jagra nods, and then responds truthfully to the giant, one-eyed folk.


----------



## Someone (Nov 3, 2004)

The cyclops smiles and nods. *"TA GÜENO."* says, and continues: *"LO KE UN VIAHE RARO E LO DER BISHO. AKI LO BISHO NO MOLAN, AKI GUIPAMO UNO Y LO RAHAMO. VOHOTRO DE KE VAI?"*

That´s quickly translated to: "That´s good" and "I find strange you have a apeman friend. We are at war with them; and the law is to kill them on sight. What´s your history with it?"

[Also, Read the comment in the OOC thread about languages.]


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 3, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> The cyclops smiles and nods. *"TA GÜENO."* says, and continues: *"LO KE UN VIAHE RARO E LO DER BISHO. AKI LO BISHO NO MOLAN, AKI GUIPAMO UNO Y LO RAHAMO. VOHOTRO DE KE VAI?"*
> 
> That´s quickly translated to: "That´s good" and "I find strange you have a apeman friend. We are at war with them; and the law is to kill them on sight. What´s your history with it?"
> 
> [Also, Read the comment in the OOC thread about languages.]




"Tell him the truth, with this added.  There appears to be an empathic bond between her an myself."


----------



## Someone (Nov 4, 2004)

Jagra tells them as Al-Khazad wants. They look each other, and the speaker responds: *"TIO, ESO E UN VIAHE RARO. CON LO MALAGE KE SON LO BISHO. BUA, ZI HAZE COMO DIO MANDA, PO FALE."* says. Jagra translates: "That´s strange, they are wild and bloodthirsty. But if this one behaves, that´s good for me."

*"PO FALE, SI TAI PERDIO, A LO MEHON TENEI KE VENI AN CA MAGÜELA, ZI NO TENEI MAERO PA BIAHA YA VEREMO KOMO LO ARREGLAMO"* continues. That means: "Now that we´re at it, if you´re lost and the only survivors and as I understand your ship is destroyed, it could be better if you visit our city; we´ll see what we could do about your situation."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 5, 2004)

Jagra looks to Al-Khazad and shrugs.  "We've no reason not to trust them, in my mind, and any help is better 'an none, and *big* help is better 'an most!"


----------



## Zerth (Nov 5, 2004)

"Yes, tell them we are not the only survivors. Our ship isn't completely destroyed, but in need of repairs," Amira adds.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 5, 2004)

Jagra nods to the princess and then looks to the Cap'n, as if awaiting some sign of his approval...


----------



## Someone (Nov 5, 2004)

*"AH, KAI MA!"* says the cyclops when Jagra translates. *"PO YA VERA KE E MA GUAY SI VENIMO TO HUNTO..."* 

*"KORTA E ROYO, BAKALAO, NO TE KUELE KE LO VIEHO TE VAN A ABRONKA´"* interrupts the mage cyclops. *"MIRA KE TE TAS PASANDO"*

The first one stops and seems about to counter, but thinks for a while and says: *"PO YA VERA KE VA TENE TU EL TINO. MEJON VAMO LO KE ZOMO, KE YA TE VALE"* The other cyclopses nods in agreement. 

"What did they say?"

"The leader said that it could be better if we go back to pick up the ones at the beach and go everyone to their city. The other said that´s... er... highly irregular, and could get a rebuking from the elders. He agreed, and said that it´s better if it´s only we who visit that city."

*"PO BUENO, PO FALE, MEHON SI NO VAMO YA. YA KE TAMO, ME YAMO PESETOKOS"*. Says the cyclops, and Amira continues: "So it´s better if we go now. By the way, my name´s Pesetokos."


----------



## Zerth (Nov 7, 2004)

*Amira*

Amira nods to the one-eyed giants as they suggest, that only the small group would accompany them to the city.

 She turns to the rest of the group. "We better go. It would be quite rude not to accept the invitation."


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 7, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

"I agree, though I wish you hadn't talked about the others.  So far they seem friendly, but appearances can be decieving.  Perhaps there is a reason they are at war.  At present, we simply do not have enough information."


----------



## Zerth (Nov 7, 2004)

*Amira*

"I actually thought twice about telling that myself. We shall see, if honesty is indeed the best policy," Amira answers as they get ready to leave for the city.


----------



## Someone (Nov 8, 2004)

You start walking side by side with the cyclopses, but not for too long. The jungle becomes a dark mass at your right and the mountains a black wall to your left. The giants don´t seem to have any problem with the lack of light, but soon decide to camp for the night -they are tired too- You almost fall to the floor, after a very hard day.

Nothing happens that night. The next day the walking continues; sonn you find some small grass covered plains where sheeps graze. You´re greeter with surprised, one eyed looks by the shepherds and farmers there; soon you arrive at the cyclopses´ town.

(More to come, when I have some more time)


----------



## Someone (Nov 9, 2004)

The buildings arn´t big, if you cut them down to human size, and while the cyclopses referred to it as a "city" it barely deserves the name of town. Houses are built of wood, and on short pillars to isolate them of the ground; many of them show vivid paintings on the facade, and the main street is paved and clean. There´s a temple ahead, made of stone; supported by high colums, it´s likewise painted in bright colors. Together, that gives the town a richer look than it really deserves. 

You don´t have much time to admire it, however. A big group of spear wielding guards escort an important and old cyclops, dressed with a tunic and who prominently displays a symbol shaped as a big falcon. Their threatening gestures to Akeeta make her run away, heading to the jungle like an arrow despite Al-Khazad´s protestations and tries to restrain her.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 9, 2004)

Menghil cranes his neck to look around the cyclopean village while they make way for the Falcon marked cyclops.  When Al-Khazad's new friend goes pelting off into the jungle, he turns his head to watch her go.

"They really don't get along, do they now?"


----------



## Zerth (Nov 9, 2004)

*Amira*

Amira looks at Menghil, then Al-Khazad as Akeeta flees to the jungle. "Maybe it's better this way. For the sake of both parties."

"See that falcon symbol? It's obvious the giant bird means a lot to this community," she adds when the old cyclops and his guards approach them.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 9, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

Growing more concerned, by the moment, Al-khazad hopes it does not come to blows.  Though he is skiled in fighting such foes.  Hopefully, he will be able to hook back up with his new friend.


----------



## Someone (Nov 10, 2004)

Pesetokos is called to the elder´s group and they move into the town, where a discussion erupts -though they´re too far away to understand what they´re saying. You´re left in an uncomfortable position, surrounded by those large guards looking at you disapprovingly. The discussion doesn´t last long, though; Pesetokos comes back soon, with what Al-Khazad recognizes (thanks to his experiece with big people) as a concerned look. *"TA CHUNGA LA KOSA. MIRA KILLO, Y ZI O KEDAI AN KA, KE YO TENGO KE DARLE AL PALIKE?"*. Jagra translates: "He´s saying he has to discuss some important matters. While that, he´s inviting us to remain at that house"


----------



## Ashy (Nov 10, 2004)

Jagra looks to the house to see what kind of place it is.  He asks, to no one in particular, "Should'nt we get word to those at the ship about what is happening here?  Can't one of us do a _sending_?"


----------



## Someone (Nov 10, 2004)

It looks like more as a warehouse than a house. It has only a little window, high in the wall, and only one door.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 10, 2004)

Jagra nods, looking over the "house" but again looks to the captian for guidance...


----------



## Zerth (Nov 11, 2004)

*Amira*

"I know the spell you speak of, but it is beyond my ability to cast," she tells Jagra.

 Amira senses the growing discomfort in Al-Khazad. "I don't like this, either. I still advice, that we go inside as requested. There's no reason to worry, ...yet."


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 11, 2004)

Menghil adjusts his belt and strokes at his beard.

"Right, enough debating.  Unless we want to start a fight here, we'll be going in, right?  Besides, it'll probably be a more defensible position if bad things do come our way."

He starts walking towards the building indicated.


----------



## Someone (Nov 11, 2004)

*"ETTO E UN PALO, PERO KE COHONE. YA VUERVO"*. (Sorry for this, I´ll come back soon) says Pesetokos as you enter the house. He leaves to the temple with most of the other cyclopses; it´s easy to say this is not a esay moment for him.

The "house" has little in the name of comfort, though you´re offered some food (a very large plate with meat, maybe sheep, a huge piece of bread, and wine). You can see two cyclopses standing before the door closes, and the only light that enters the building comes through a little window about 9 feet high.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 11, 2004)

"Does anyone else get the feeling that this is less of a 'house' and more of a 'cell'?", Jagra quips wryly...


----------



## Zerth (Nov 11, 2004)

*Amira*

Amira strolls around the room impatiently. "What's taking them so long? This is no way to treat a princess!"


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 11, 2004)

Menghil murmers to himself at Jagra's comment.

"Larger than all the cells I've been in, and less bars. . ."

He looks up at the window and considers the walls and contents of the room.

[ooc - what exactly is in here?  Nothing?  Giant sized furniture?  Boxes, is it indeed a warehouse?]


----------



## Someone (Nov 11, 2004)

Nope, only a lost of dust. When you disturb it, the dust floats shining in the ray of light that comes from the window.

So are you going to wait, or do something else?


----------



## Zerth (Nov 12, 2004)

*Amira*

Amira will wait, unless the others can think of a better idea.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 12, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Menghil murmers to himself at Jagra's comment.
> 
> "Larger than all the cells I've been in, and less bars. . ."
> 
> He looks up at the window and considers the walls and contents of the room.




"Only because it was made for giants, not folk our size!" the gnome retorts...


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 12, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

"I am not comfortable with this, but there is nothing I can put my finger on.  So we wait."


----------



## Someone (Nov 13, 2004)

(Sorry for the recent lack of updates, but this is taking a while. Stay tuned.)


----------



## Someone (Nov 15, 2004)

The long finger of the ray of light that comes through the window testifies the pass of time, as it draws a line in the dusty floor and finally dissapears as the sun go higher in the sky. The feeling of being in a jail grows as the time passes, but after all, you don´t have to wait too long. Finally, about noon, the door opens and a guards orders: *”VAMO PAFUERA”*. Jagra nods an says: “They want us to come out.”

In the street, a heavily escorted group of three elder cyclopses wait; you can´t see Pesetokos anywhere, though the sorcerer [the one that hit Menghil with a lightning bolt yesterday] is. One of them steps ahead, and starts speaking, and Jagra traslates as well as he can:

“Humans! The Great Bird has protected and guided us for a long time. He covers us with His wings, brings the rain, and slays the enemies that threaten our life. He descends like a storm, grasping the ships in His holy talons, and bring them to the sacred mountain, where He destroys our enemies.”

“We lack His perfection and wisdom, but the meaning of the teachings of the Great Bird is clear. We must protect the way of our fathers from being polluted by outsiders, and clean our sacred land so our civization can reach its potential. You, and those like you* must stay away of our island, the land of the Great Bird, and away of our great city. You have three days to leave, or we´ll be at war.”

*Apparently, he sees no difference between humans, elves and gnomes.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 15, 2004)

"So much for having these blokes as allies..." Jagra quips dryly...


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 15, 2004)

Menghil shrugs.

"So, we go and fix the boat, that was the plan all along.  We'll fix the boat in whatever amount of time we need to fix the boat.  If that is more than three days, then we will fight, unless Pesetokos changes their minds in three days.  Either way, we should be getting back."

He turns to face Jagra.

"Thank them for their lovely hospitality."

Then he turns his back on the cyclopses and waits for the others to join him on the trip back.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 15, 2004)

Jagra nods at the dwarf's words and strokes his chin for a moment, thinking.  Finally, he speaks, "I wonder if we might ask them for help in repairing the ship.  Surely it would be in their best interest to have us leave sooner rather than later.  With their help, we could likely make the repairs and be gone well before the three day deadline!"


----------



## Zerth (Nov 15, 2004)

*Amira*

"Somehow I have a feeling they aren't going to offer us any help. But it won't hurt to ask," Amira states dryly.

 "We still need a mast for the ship. That's going to be a tough task. I'm certain the cyclopses won't let us go near that Giant Bird's nest. If we cut down a tree and make a new mast, it'll take more than three days, doesn't it?" she asks worriedly turning to Al-Khazad, who knows more about ships than her.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

*Al-Khadid, Captain*

"The problem is I think the ship is beyond repair.  At least without a drydock.  You seen one of those around here?  Or someone who can asks the Gens for help beyond our present company?


----------



## Ashy (Nov 15, 2004)

The gnome's brow furrows, "Well, they certainly aren't going to take to us mucking about in thier 'holy buzzard's' nest for a new boat, suren!"


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

"Indeed, it may come to war, though I do not desire it.  At least I have experience in fighting such foes."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

Jagra arches a brow, "Really, cap'n?  From when?  Any insight that can help us outta this mess?"


----------



## Someone (Nov 16, 2004)

(Actually, the ship can be repaired; it isn´t too strange to be stranded on an island with a badly damaged ship, and having to repair it, or even building one from scratch. However, that takes months, or even years if the crew has to buid a temporary village and grow crops in the meantime. If there´s hurry, and they have two or more ships, sometimes a ship is cannibalized to make the reparations faster, but that´s an option you don´t have. Anyway, giving three days seem to be more a symbolic thing than a serious offer, as they know your current state and know perfectly that it´ll take a long time to repair the ship. It´s no different that saying "we´ll kill you".

About their numbers, judging by the town´s size, if they are serious about making war with the jolly dolphin´s crew, things are going dark for you. Maybe the party could put a good fight, but you´re afraid the average sailor, while experienced, are no match for them, and you are badly outnumbered.)


----------



## Zerth (Nov 16, 2004)

*Amira*

"Al-Khazad, captain, my advice is we make haste and return to our ship and make preparations for the worst. I sense the cyclopses are not completely unified in their resistance to us - that Pesetokos was willing to negotiate. There might be more like him - those, who wish to challenge their traditions," Amira explains. "However, I do not know, how we could use that to our advantage," she continues.

"We should not forget, that the cyclopses are also at war with the ape-creatures. That means, they probably can't send all their forces at us, but that might still not save us," she adds and sighs.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 16, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

"Ah, but there in my lie our hope.  Perhaps my new friend could get others of her kind to help us.  Although they seemed as intent to kill us as the Cyclopes.  As for my experience, no there is nothing that can help us at this time, I am simply well travelled and have fought thier kind before.  Enough that I am able to exploit their weaknesses in personal combat."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

Jagra listens to the princess and nods at her words, conceding silent agreement.

Then, once Al-Khazad finishes speaking, he adds, "Well, how about passing along a little of that knowledge, cap'n?  'Seems like we all might be needin' it a'fore long."


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 17, 2004)

Menghil scratches at one arm idly.

"We're out numbered by two seperate tribes that both want to kill us.  There's a gigantic bird that's revered as a diety and a three day time limit to get off the island before we all get slaughtered. . . 

. . . so who else wants to go knocking on the door to birdy's nest and see exactly what's up there?"


----------



## Someone (Nov 17, 2004)

(Votes for return to the ship, votes to go to the nest, and some hopes of getting aid from the absent big cleric. What to do?)


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

Jagra shrugs, thinking to himself that he is beginning to like this crazed dwarf more and more all the time.  "Just as well - at least that way we'd know for sure the manner in which we'd met our final demise..."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> (Votes for return to the ship, votes to go to the nest, and some hopes of getting aid from the absent big cleric. What to do?)




OOC: I think we should enlist the help of the big cleric, then enlist the help of the ape-folks as well.  If nothing else, we can start a turf war in three days as a distraction.

While the seeds we plant with the ape-folk and the cyclopsi grow, we head to the big nest and see what we can see...

Just my two cents.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 17, 2004)

*Amira*

OOC: Amira prefers negotiations with Pesetokos, but will the other cyclopsi let us? If that's not possible, she votes for returning to ship. If majority vote goes to bird's nest, she will send Razeem to the ship to warn the others.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 17, 2004)

Menghil grins at Jagra's comment.

"Exactly."

Then shrugs.

"I guess really we should check with the sailors.  If there is a chance to finish the ship, then we try.  If not, we should warn them to head into the hills.  The one eyes know can find us all pretty easily right now, but here in the jungles, there are plenty of places to hide.  Who knows what happens after that, but it's better than sitting around waiting to be attacked."

[ooc - vote to go warn sailors, then everyone into the jungle and us up to the nest to see what's happening there]


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 18, 2004)

*Al-Khadid, Captain*

"Those plans certainly have merit.  Here is what I propose, one we attempt to contact the cleric.  Two failing negotiations, we return to the ship and warn the crew.  Three we attempt to deal with the ape-men, the jungle is thier teritory.  Finally we investigate the nest.  Any objections or opinions?"


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

"I think that we can do numbers one and two at the same time, if the princess can send Razeem to the ship while we talk to this one-eyed cleric..."


----------



## Someone (Nov 18, 2004)

(Ok, for now, as I see it, Razeem goes to the ship, while the rest of you try to find Pesetokos and talk to him. How are you going to do that exactly?)


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Jagra follows the captain's lead, but keeps his eyes open for anything out of the ordinary...

OOC: Have we rested yet?  I don't recall....  If so, Jagra will likely prepare a different set of spells...


----------



## Someone (Nov 18, 2004)

(Yes, you rested after the fight with the apemen and before arriving the town.)


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

OOC: ah...well, I'd like to change my memorized spells as follows:

Prepared Spells:
0: Resistance, Acid Splash, Light, Ray of Frost
1: Magic Missile, Shocking Grasp, Burning Hands, Summon Monster I, Sleep
2: Melf's Acid Arrow, Web, Spider Climb, Invisibility
3: Fireball, Fly, Lightning Bolt


----------



## Zerth (Nov 18, 2004)

*Amira*

Amira adresses the gnome after she's sent Razeem back to the ship. "Jagra, you are the only one of us, who can speak their language. Do you think you could sneak around and try to find him? I know, it's quite risky and I understand, if you don't want to do it."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Jagra shrugs, "Eh - ya gotta die somehow, princess..."  He shoots her a wink and then adds, "So what is the plan?  How long should I look around before meeting back with you?  Where should we meet?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 19, 2004)

*Al-Khadid, Captain*

OOC:How big is the village?  That will have an impact on how long we should wait.


----------



## Someone (Nov 19, 2004)

(Around 100 houses; you guess a population of 500)


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 20, 2004)

*Al-Khadid, Captain*

"Are you sure you will recognize him, if you see him again?  If so we will wait 3 hours."  He asks of Jagra.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 21, 2004)

Jagra nods, "I should, ya.  So I will meet you all here then?"


----------



## Someone (Nov 21, 2004)

(So Jagra is heading to the town? What exactly is he doing - spells cast, what building (or kind of building) is he visiting, etc. Also, I´m somehow asuming the others will hide in the jungle)


----------



## Zerth (Nov 21, 2004)

*Amira*

(OOC: I assumed we already moved out of the village. So yes, we will hide in the jungle.)


----------



## Someone (Nov 22, 2004)

(Ok, waiting for Jagra´s actions then. Razeem flies over the jungle towards the ship)


----------



## Ashy (Nov 22, 2004)

Jagra leaves the cell-like building and asks the first cyclopse he sees as to the whereabouts of Pesetokos.

OOC: Trying the direct route.


----------



## Someone (Nov 22, 2004)

Jagra confidently walks to the town and fortunately nothing stops him. He enters the main street, where a group of several cyclopses gather around the wizard or sorcerer cyclops you already know. 

*"ANDE VA TU, KAPUYO?"* asks, wich means something like "Where the hell do you think you´re going?"

Jagra asks his question; he sneers, turns to the other cyclopses, who also grin, then back to you and starts a long rant you have some trouble undertanding, as he´s using a lot of localisms. "So you want to meet your midget-lover friend, eh? He´s out of play by the moment, and won´t do anything, as he had to be long ago. You´re lucky you have three days to pray, because if it were for me you´d be dead right now. But if you keep your sorry ass here, we´ll kick the  out of you _now_. So move those pitiful legs and get out of here."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 22, 2004)

Wishing he had memorized his _charm one-eyed, backwards-thinking, pea-brained jungle giant_ spell, Jagra calmly replies.  "If you really want us off your island, why not help us repair our ship?  We want to leave as badly as you want us to - we did not ask to be marooned here --"  The gnome leaves the words hanging in the air, like a balloon ripe for popping...


----------



## Someone (Nov 22, 2004)

"What? we´re not  the  of you,  !" replies the cyclops. "Now I´m  serious, get out of here!"


----------



## Ashy (Nov 22, 2004)

Jagra looks unimpressed.

He smirks, and then replies.  "Certainly.  I'll leave, mate.  One question a'fore I go.  What is your name?"


----------



## Someone (Nov 23, 2004)

"Heh" he smiles. "It´s Ureos. Remember it,  "

(So, are you returning, or do you have something else in mind?)


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

Beginning to walk away, Jagra casts _fly_.  He then looks back and replies, with a fecal-eating grin on his features, "Oh, I will.  I want to be sure they get it right on your tombstone when I fry your big, dumb, lard-filled arse."

With a cackle, the gnome flies away and meets his friends in the jungle.


----------



## Someone (Nov 23, 2004)

Jagra joins the group just minutes after leaving. IIRC, you´re going to the mountain now?


----------



## Zerth (Nov 23, 2004)

*Amira*

Amira looks surprised to see Jagra returing so early. "Did you already find him? No, you couldn't have. What happened?"


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

"Let's just say I met some large-scale resistance..." the gnome says wryly.  "I don't know for sure, but I think that they've imprisoned our cleric friend for being a 'miget-lover'".  Jagra quickly provides the details of his conversations with the giants.

He adds, "I think that we should look for him again, but I believe that under the cover of darkness might be our best bet, when all the one-eyed ones have those eyes closed..." He winks and then looks to the captain...


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 24, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

"Perhaps, after we investigate the nest.  We appear to be on a bit of a deadline.  No pun intended, and it doesn't sound like he could sway the community.  He appears in the minority, unfortunately.  I say we stick with our original plan, and help him later, if we can.  Any objections, or other ideas?"


----------



## Ashy (Nov 24, 2004)

Jagra nods at the captain's words and makes ready to depart.  "I still have some time that I can fly - shall I scout ahead?"


----------



## Zerth (Nov 24, 2004)

*Amira*

"Let's be extra careful the cyclopses don't notice us going to the bird's nest. That could provoke them to attack and forget the three days they gave us," Amira says.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 25, 2004)

Menghil hikes up his belt and starts off in the direction of the nest.  He keeps his eyes forward as he walks, but addresses those behind him.

"I wouldn't count on the three days anyway.  From Jagra's little encounter, it sounds like certain parts of the population might just want to get a head start on the killing and maiming and death."


----------



## Someone (Nov 25, 2004)

The party follows the jungle, just behind the barrier of thicket, since it´s the best way to walk without being seen, as Amira suggested, though it´s a bit slower. You have a couple of unpleasant encounters along the way with jungle animals and some rotten fruit falling from a tree that could worry a party of lesser adventurers, but not you.

As the day advances you fibally arrive at a point where the "nest" lies directly to your right. As you prepare to leave the jungle, several of you notice that something big is following you, and there are several of them. They are still well concealed, they are at some 120 feet of you, and they´re most likely cyclopses.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 26, 2004)

*Amira*

Amira looks behind and notices the big figures following the party. "So much of doing this unnoticed. We're getting some company," she says and proceeds to cast a protective spell.

 (OOC: Amira casts _Mage Armor _on herself.)


----------



## Someone (Nov 29, 2004)

(hm, guys?)


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 29, 2004)

(ooc - sorry, Thanksgiving and all)

"hmmm."

Menghil draws his cutlass and stops in his tracks, still facing forwards.  He rests the flat of his blade in the palm of his other hand and turns his head to consider his companions.

"So, do we take 'em here and now, or lead them on a ways?"

He looks back at the path and follows it along, looking for any convenient battle ground.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 29, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Menghil hikes up his belt and starts off in the direction of the nest.  He keeps his eyes forward as he walks, but addresses those behind him.
> 
> "I wouldn't count on the three days anyway.  From Jagra's little encounter, it sounds like certain parts of the population might just want to get a head start on the killing and maiming and death."




Jagra nods at the dwarf's words, fully (but silently) agreeing with him...

Later, once the party discovers that they are being followed, the gnome furrows his brow.  "These blokes are really beginnin' to chap my hide..."  He follows the dwarf's lead, looking around for a good ambush spot.  While he looks around, he quickly casts _resistance_ upon himself.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 30, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

"We ambush them here.  Its only to thier advantage to get out in the open."

OOC:Sorry for the delay.  Thanksgiving, as has already been said.  Someone did I get my ape-girl back when we returned to the jungle?


----------



## Someone (Nov 30, 2004)

(No, Akeeta is nowhere to be seen)

Jagra´s intuition proves to be correct: seven cyclopses, not counting your friend the spellcaster, comes into full view. *"TAI UN POKO LEHO DER BARKO"* says Ureos. *"PA MI KE VAI A HASE ARGO MALO CON EL PAHARO COHONUO. DARLE CANYA, KOLEGA!"* (You´re a little far from the ship. So I was right: you´re going to mess with our Great Bird. Go for them!)

*"TAO KIETO!"* Pesetokos steps behind them, speaking with a commanding voice. *"YASTA GÜENO DE KACHONDEO. DEHAR TA GENTE EN PA!"* (Stop. These are good people, leave them alone)

*"ME TIENE HAHTA LO COHONE, HILIPOLLA!"* replies Ureos. *"TI VAMO A DA LA DEL PULPO A TI TANVIEN!"* (I´m so tired of you too!. We´re going to... Ooops! Jagra stops translating as the cyclopses charge)

Initiative: Cyclopses go in 17. Before them go Shin´nairo (Rayex hasn´t shown in a good time, and he (she?)´s left other games as well, so I´ll autopilot her character.), and Jagra. So I´ll run a first round with just Shin´nairo, Jagra and the cyclopses, before retruning to our normal you go-they go.

If I haven´t explained me well, please ask and I´ll try again in the OOC thread.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 30, 2004)

OOC: Is Jagra's fly still active?  It does not seem like it has been that long in "game-time", but I need to know; Jagra will have different tactics based on whether or not he can fly...


----------



## Someone (Nov 30, 2004)

(No, it´s not active. Remember, the duration of the Fly spell changed to 1 minute/level in 3.5)


----------



## Ashy (Nov 30, 2004)

Jagra looks to the party, steel in his eye.  "Hit the speaker. HARD. He's the leader of this little rabble..."  The gnome waves his hands in a complex patter and spits words that vanish from your ears like frost before the sun...

OOC: Casting _web_ - I am placing it such that it gets all of the cyclopses, save Pesetokos.


----------



## Someone (Dec 2, 2004)

(sorry for the delay)

Even before the cyclopses start moving, a mass of sticky strands burst in the center of the group and entagle several of them. The ones free go after you, while the others struggle in vain against the spell. Ureos has better luck: casting his lightning bolt, he burns a large piece of the web and hits Jagra at the same time one of the cyclopses reach Shin´nairo. Both strike at the same time, wounding each other. Other cyclops go for Pesetokos, but you don´t quite know what´s happening there.

[Shin´nairo readies an attack, and Jagra casts Web, entangling Ureos and three cyclopses. All make their saves, but fail to move this round. Ureos makes his concentration roll to cast while Entangled, and releases a Lightining bolt that destroys a large portion of the Web (the spell, not the internet) and hits Jagra, who fails his Reflex save and eats 27 damage. The cyclopses move, but only one has an unobstructed path to one of you (Shin´nairo)  and changes. Shin´nairo steps ahead (since she didn´t move she could make a 5 foot step into the cyclop´s reach) and easily hits for 12 points of damage; the cyclops also hits with his axe, damaging the elf for 11 points.

Status: Jagra 26/53, Shin´nairo 59/70. Amira has Mage Armor active. It´s the turn of you all.]


----------



## Zerth (Dec 2, 2004)

*Amira*

Amira cringes as the bolt of lighting whizzes so close to her. She takes a step backwards and casts a spell. The familiar gentle wind gives her and all allies some added speed.(OOC: 5' step SW and cast _Haste._)


----------



## Ashy (Dec 2, 2004)

OOC: What is the scale on the map, please?


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 2, 2004)

*Menghil, hp 83/83, ac 19 (+4 v giants), rage 1/6*

Menghil squints as the bright flash of lightning passes just to his left.  He locks his gaze onto the approaching cylcops and tightens his grip on his cutlass as he darts around the giant and swings for it's back with all his anger and strength placed behind the slim arc of metal.

[ooc - rage, then tumble (+9) to flank #7 with Shin'Nairo.  Attack two handed (+17) for 1d6+11 dmg, +3d6 sneak attack.]


----------



## Someone (Dec 2, 2004)

(default is 1 square=5 feet)


----------



## Ashy (Dec 2, 2004)

Jagra, his hair still standing on end from the lightning, grimaces at the pain and blinks away tears cause by the acrid smoke floating around him.  _'Two can play that game'_, he mutters to himself and fires his own _lightning bolt_ back at Ureos.

Once the spell is cast, he takes a step towards the foliage closest him, and tries to gain a bit of cover before as he contemplates his next move...


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 4, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

Al-Khazad steps 5' forward and throws three daggers at #7.

OOC: +14/+14/+9 1-4+8 dmg [+6 favoured enemy].


----------



## Someone (Dec 6, 2004)

BOOOM!

WHAMMMM!

KA-BLAM!

The jungle has becomed something like a lightning storm, when Jagra and Ureos shoot thunder at each other, with little real effect beyond igniting the vegetation. The fighting part of the group works a lot better: invigorated again  by Amirás spells, they surround and kill a cyclops in seconds, who crumbles under the weight of several bloody cuts. Al-Khazad steps ahead and throws a dagger at another cyclops that sinks in his face, dangerously near it´s only eye. That´s like a signal: a roar echoes in the jungle, and almost simultaneously Akeeta jumps on the cyclops back. He proves to be an experienced fighter, and stops her charge with a good place blow and then starts to pummer her with his two axes. Menghil takes another axe in is back.

[Jagra shoots his lightning bolt, hitting Ureos and burning the web that held him. The lighning continues and damages Cyclops #6. Ureos makes his save (natural 20, 10 damage), but the unaware cyclops don´t (20 damage)

Amira casts Haste. With the aid of the increased movement, Menghil tumbles behind #7 and attacks, scoring a good hit (26 damage). Shin´nairo finishes him.

Since Al-Khazad doesn´t have the Quick Draw feat, he can´t use iterative attacks with thrown weapons. He moves forward and throws a dagger at #3, hitting despite the vegetation´s cover (12 damage)

Akeeta appears, suffers an AoO (6 damage) and falls on #3´s back, hitting with one claw (13 damage)

Ureos shoots another lightning bolt at Jagra, who makes his save this time (evasion, 0 damage)
The three trapped cyclopses can´t move. #2 throws a hand axe at Menghil (8 damage) while #3 attacks Akeeta (rolled really well: three hits, one critical, total 39 damage thanks to favored enemy bonus.) 

Pesetokos and one cyclops fight.

Status: Jagra 26/53, Shin´nairo 59/70, Menghil 75/83, Akeeta 13/58. Everyone but Akeeta is Hasted, Menghil is raging, Amira has Mage armor active.]


----------



## Someone (Dec 6, 2004)

(I forgot to mention that cyclops #2 moved there after the lightning bolts were fired)


----------



## Ashy (Dec 6, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> (I forgot to mention that cyclops #2 moved there after the lightning bolts were fired)




I'm assuming that is Ureos?


----------



## Someone (Dec 6, 2004)

(Ureos is the red ball. It was the same the last battle, and was the guy that shoot the lightning bolt the last round; I believed it was clear enough, so I´ll correct that the next maps. Cyclops #2 (sky blue ball) is 15 feet north of Menghil. He moved there just after Ureos cast his second LB, so he wasn´t afected by any of them)


----------



## Ashy (Dec 6, 2004)

Jagra smiles wickedly at both Ureos and at the giant bearing down upon him as he winks out of sight.

OOC: cast invisibility, drink potion of CLW, and then move due north 20'


----------



## Zerth (Dec 7, 2004)

*Amira*

Amira joins the contest of lightining bolts and directs a bolt of her own at Ureos (It might hit also #2 and #5). Then she moves behind the others to avoid melee.

(OOC: 7d6 dam, Ref DC 19. Move 20' south.)


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 7, 2004)

*Menghil, hp 75/83, ac 20 (+4 v giants), rage 2/6*

Menghil ignores the axe in his back and darts towards the cyclops next to him, Amira's spell making his blade flash back and forth at an incredible speed as he swings again and again at the one eyed warrior that the capn's woman battled.

[ooc - full attack +18/+18/+13, 1d6+11 dmg, +3d6 sneak attack.]


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 8, 2004)

*Al-Khazid, Captain*

Al-Khazid tries to signal Akeeta to back off, then throws another dagger at #3.

OOC:+14 1-4+8


----------



## Someone (Dec 9, 2004)

The display of magic and steel continues. Menghil finishes one cyclops with a brutal slash from his blade. The falling giant allows Akeeta to fall back and lick her wounds. A dagger sinks in one of the cyclopses´ body, and Shin´nairo charges the distracted foe, but trips on a root and almost falls, giving her target time enough to pummer her with the axe´s handle, and then three glowing darts hit her in the chest. Amira counters the spell with a lightning bolt of her own that burns it´s path through the jungle and the bodies of two giants.

[Menghil move 5 feet south and attacks the cyclops, killing it with the first (critical) hit.

Being #3 dead, Al-Khazad throws another dagger to #2, dealing 12 damage

Amira shoots another ligthning bolt that hits Ureos and cyclops #3, and freeing him from the Web as well. Damage is (lots of 6s!) 31; Ureos is lucky, but the cyclops is not. 

Akeeta fast heals 2 and backs up a little.

Jagra casts Invisibility and draws a healing potion (note that you can´t cast and drink in the same round)

Shin´nairo goes for cyclops #2, and fails (nat 1). The giant counterattacks, and gets only one hit (counting the attack of opportunity) Damage is 11.

#4 frees himself from the web. The now free #5 advances and throws an axe at Shin´nairo, but fails again.

Frustrated by the lack of success of his lighning bolts, Ureos changes to empowered Magic Missiles this time, wounding Shin´nairo (18 damage).

Status: Jagra 26/53, Shin´nairo 30/70, Menghil 75/83, Akeeta 15/58. Everyone but Akeeta is Hasted, Menghil is raging, Amira has Mage armor active, and Jagra is Invisible.]


----------



## Someone (Dec 9, 2004)

Edit: note that amira should also be 20 feet south of where she´s in the map.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 9, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Edit: note that amira should also be 20 feet south of where she´s in the map.




And I am assuming that I could not move either, despite the haste?


----------



## Someone (Dec 9, 2004)

(Casting is your standard action, and "retrieving a stored item" is a move action, so you can only move 5 feet)


----------



## Ashy (Dec 9, 2004)

OOC: Ok, then Jagra should have moved 5 feet to the north last round.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 10, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

The Captain moves forward and attacks #5 with scimitar and dagger.

+12/+12/+12/+7  1-6+1-6+8x3  1-4+8


----------



## Ashy (Dec 10, 2004)

Jagra quickly downs the healing potion, feeling vigor return to his limbs.  He smiles invisibily as he thinks of what is about to happen to the fool Ureos.  Moving around the tree he now stands beside, Jagra creeps through the underbrush and moves towards the webbed giants.

OOC: Drink potion, Move Silently +13 around the tree and due east towards the webbed dudes.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 10, 2004)

Leaving the closest cyclops to the captain, Menghil darts past it and Shi'nairo to end up on the far side of another giant.  His blade flashes out wards once more.

[ooc - move to the north side of #2, tumbling (+9) past the clyclops and then attack +18, 1d6+11 dmg]


----------



## Zerth (Dec 10, 2004)

Amira focuses attention on Ureos. She plans to disrupt his next spell by a timely magic missile.

(OOC: Ready action to cast Magic Missile on Ureos, when he is casting next time. 4 missiles, 4d4+4 damage.)


----------



## Someone (Dec 11, 2004)

The battle continues, and is becoming bloodier. While Shin´nairo single handedly destroys one of the cyclopses, Al-Khazad´s and Menghil´s teamwork give his fruits too, and another giant bites the dust. Al-Khazad inspects his aching shoulder, where the cyclops´ axe almost cuts through his enchanted mail, when a whirling axe pass next to him and hits Shin´nairo´s chest. Buzzing darts of arcane energy cross the battlefield, and the elf drops on one knee, looking at the burned and wounded Ureos, who returns an one eyed stare full of hate.

[Jagra drink his potion, healing 8, and moves east as much as he can.

Shin´nairo move 5 feet and attacks the cyclops; total damage is 59. The giant dies.

Since #2 is dead, I made Al-Khazad move and attacks #5, drawing an AoO (oops, another 20, damage 23), but his own scimitar slash deal 18 damage, almost killing his foe. Menghil tumbles in position and finishes the job.

A worried Akeeta moves after Al-Khazad.

Cyclops #4 moves and throws an axe at Shin´nairo, trying to finish her. It hits (13 damage) #1 continues trapped. Ureos also goes for the elf, but Amira´s spell goes first. Though she deals 15 damage, it´s not enough to spoil his concentration, and Shin´nairo suffers another 14 points of damage with another volley of magic missiles.

Status: Jagra 34/53, Shin´nairo 3/70, Menghil 75/83, Al-Khazad 46/69, Akeeta 17/58. Everyone but Akeeta is Hasted, Menghil is raging, Amira has Mage armor active, and Jagra is Invisible]


----------



## Ashy (Dec 11, 2004)

'Perfect', Jagra thinks to himself, grinning wickedly.  He casts _fireball_ at Ureos' feet, catching two of the other giants in the spell's area as well.  As the flames roar, the gnome reappears, glaring at Ureos.  "How'd ya like that, you big, stupid arse?" the gnome screams to the cyclops.  He then runs north and east, angling around the large tree to his right.

OOC: Cast fireball centered on Ureos (which should catch Ureos, #4 and a portion of #1) then move NE as far as possible.


----------



## Zerth (Dec 11, 2004)

Amira makes note of Shin'nairo's poor condition and shouts, "Shin'nairo! Here! I will heal you!" If the elven warrior does as she requests, Amira will walk towards her and cast _Cure Serious Wounds_ on her wounded companion.

 If Shin'nairo keeps attacking, Amira curses and casts another _Magic Missile_ on Ureos.

 (OOC: 3d8+6 healing to Shin'nairo or 4d4+4 damage to Ureos.)


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 13, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

Waiting to see the result of Jagra's spell, Al-khazad when attempt to finish off any straglers who don't surrender.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 13, 2004)

*Menghil, hp 75/83, ac 20 (+4 v giants), rage 4/6*

Tiring of the spells being flung around the battle field, Menghil closes in on Ureos with a dire looking expression on his face.  He darts around the cyclop's reach and swings. . .

[tumble +9 next to Ureos (should he survive and not surrender or retreat), attack +18, 1d6+11 dmg]


----------



## Someone (Dec 15, 2004)

Jagra appears at the same time fire engulfs the two cyclopses in a red hot storm. One of them jump drops to the ground, and only suffers minor wounds, but when the air clears Ureos lays on the charred ground, badly burned. The two still living cyclopses throw their weapons -or let them hang from the web-

Pesetokos walks towards you, and there are terasr in his eye.


----------



## Zerth (Dec 15, 2004)

Amira will go and heal Shin'nairo, when the fighting ceases.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 15, 2004)

OOC: Is Ureos still alive??


----------



## Someone (Dec 15, 2004)

Amira moves next to Shin´nairo and gently touches her, making blood stop and pain recede [healing 20 hp*] while Jagra moves next to Ureos. At first he thought he was dead, but then he notices he´s breathing -though each breath is weaker than the previous one-. Pesetokos arriven then ang gently pushes Jagra aside, and invokes a minor healing miracle on the spellcaster. He´s still unconscious, but now he´s sleeping, not agonizing. He repeats the same action with all the wounded giants that still live.

*"CAGÜEN LA MAR, KOMOS YEGAO A ETTO"* says ("Oh, tell me, how we arrived at this?")

Edit: That´s a cure serious wounds spell.

[OOC: You finally leveled with this fight, so start working in the changes to your character sheets. Those changes won´t be effective until you have some rest and the "opportunity to think on what you´ve learned", so there´s no hurry. I´d prefer if you simply post the changes to the sheet, not the complete corrected character.]


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 15, 2004)

Menghil is panting heavily as he sheathes his sword as the battle subsides.  He wipes the sweat from his forehead with one blood stained hand, leaving a streak of red.  He squats down on the ground and watches Pesetokos minister to the fallen.  He looks around to the others.

"Now what?"


----------



## Zerth (Dec 15, 2004)

"Why don't you ask for a longer explanation from our friend Pesetokos, Jagra. I will tend to the wounded meanwhile," Amira says looking down at the gnome.

 (OOC: Jagra & Menghil get one CLW spell each [remove fear & shield of faith], Al-Khazad one CMW [align weapon] and Shin'nairo & Akeeta both receive one CSW [only the domain spell is left for today at 3rd level] & one zap from the CLW wand. Sheesh, it's hard work being this group's only healer. At this rate Amira needs to get a nurse's outfit  )


----------



## Ashy (Dec 16, 2004)

Jagra does not take his eyes from Ureos as Amira heals him.  He thanks her quietly, almost under his breath, but the words are sincere and heartfelt.  He translates Pesetokos' words and then looks him, "Thank you for your help in the battle, my friend - but, what do you mean by your words?"

Jagra pauses a moment and there is a strange look in his eye - one of murder diluted by pity.  "Do you think it is wise to heal them?", he asks.  "Will they come to see the truth, or will they only harbor us greater ill will?  I asked Ureos for his help and he flatly denied.  They hate us, but for what reason I do not know.  We have done nothing to them..."


----------



## Someone (Dec 16, 2004)

Amira heals everyone, and when it comes to do the same with the savage woman, it turns she´s actually not so hurt. 

[Akeeta has Fast Healing, so casting spells on her after the battle is a waste of magic. Jagra is healed for 10 (now 44/53), Shin´nairo of 30 (53/70), Menghil is totally healed, Al-Khazad of 14 (60/69). Akeeta heals herself in a couple minutes.]

"Wise or not, it´s what I have to do" answers Pesetokos. "The same as I had to defend you earlier. I´m a servitor of the Great Bird, and as a reward for sharing his teachings and practicing his ways, I can wield this magic. Not doing this would be a treason to myself and my god, though I don´t require you to share or understand it."

"I´m about as confused as you, my little friend. We´ve lived in this island since the beginning of time, and we had trade with faraway lands. The Great Bird has been always our god, and his presence conforted us. But for some reason, he started to pick the ships from the sea and get them to the mountain. The elders discussed what that portent meant and they decided that our god wanted us to live in isolation, to protect our sacred culture."

"That´s something I don´t agree with, and I have defended that with all my energy. The Great Bird still gives me his magic, so he must be pleased with my ideas, but only a handful listen to me. We even started to fight the jungle apemen, thinking that the island had to be purged from everything non-cyclopean. The result? out numbers are lower than ever, our houses are made of wood, not stone like in the ancient times, and our wizards and wise men are dwarves compared with the great cyclopses of the past. No offense intended."


----------



## Ashy (Dec 16, 2004)

Jagra translates for the group and then asks, "Has anyone asked the great bird?  Maybe he's just really, really hungry?"


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 16, 2004)

Menghil chuckles slightly as Jagra translates the cyclops's dward crack but then gets more thoughtful at Jagra's comment.

"That's a good question, can one speak to this bird?  Perhaps even if it doesn't speak any known tongue, there might be a spell to allow us to get it's opinion."


----------



## Zerth (Dec 18, 2004)

"Sounds like they are their own worst enemy," Amira comments after Jagra has translated Pesetokos' words.

 She sighs. "There's no easy way out of this. The only way we could leave this island peacefully would be to convince the cycplopses, that Pesetokos' view is the right one." 

 "I believe we must go to this Great Bird and find out, why it is carrying the ships from the sea to the mountain. Maybe Pesetokos should join us. He might find proof, that their God has not meant his people to turn hostile against the entire outside world - what I personally don't believe is the case," the princess explains.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 20, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

Showing no objection to the Cyclopian priest actions, the Captain follows suit.
Going in the Princess' wake topping off with his wand.


----------



## Someone (Dec 21, 2004)

Pesetokos seems very agitated with the thought of going to the Bird´s nest. For what Jagra can put together, the mountain is some kind of taboo place. After a while, he´s starting to accept the thought of _you_ going there, but by no means he´s climbing up there. "And" continues, now more calmed, "I have to stay here. I´ve broken the law of my people helping you, even if it was for a good reason, and I must face the consequences. Also, I can´t leave them here alone."

By the time you´ve finished taling, Razeem finds you.

[OOC: I´ve been very busy this past week, having an important exam yesterday; that explains the lack of meaningful posts. That will hopefully improve, so continue roleplaying a bit until I can gather time and energy to continue at a good pace.]


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2004)

Jagra nods, understanding the giant's plight.  He translates for the others and then speaks, "I don't like it one bit, but I understand, Pesetokos.  If you would let us know a bit more about the way things work in your village, such as where they might jail you (if they indeed do) or how you expect to be punished, that would help us greatly...."  It is apparent from the gnome's line of questioning that he is planning to come back and spring the cyclopse, and wants to make sure he has all of the information required.


----------



## Someone (Dec 22, 2004)

“Eeeh, no, I think you don´t understand” replies Pesetokos, who´s no really in the mood for a philosophical and moral discussion.

Meanwhile Razeem has visited the crashed ship and delivered the news. Halma received them with a resigned sigh, and told the mephit that it doesn´t come as a surprise; they had the attack of one of the apemen that killed one crew member, another one was bitten by a snake, other was doused with acid from some kind of man-eating plant, and four are seriously ill for eating poisonous fruits. A war with what´s left of a nation of giants is just icing on the cake. The healer has more trouble with them that he can handle (and the crew members aren´t exactly new in this business) and that´s delaying the works. They´ve starting to build a palisade, but all the problems are taking time. 

Hearing that, Shin´nairo decides to go back to the ship and help them, “or we could have no crew when we´re over with the Bird. Hope to see you soon” and she dissaperas in the jungle, gided by Razeem. You say goodbye to her and Pesetokos; he wishes you the best of lucks, leads the cyclopses back to the village (so they don´t know where you´re going) and the rest of the party heads to the mountain. 

The travel, out of the asphyxiating rainforest is easy at first, the air is clean and the terrain easy. Later, your luck runs out, as the hard rocks start to come out of the soft soil, and the clouds to gather. Lunch time comes with another warm torrential rain with nothing that could be used as cover nearby, so you sit and eat your rations under the courtain of water, thinking that someone should, at least, thank you a lot for what you´re doing. Akeeta just curls on the floor, next to Al-Khazad, and seems to not mind it very much.

Fortunately, it doesn´t last long: the sun makes its way out of the clouds and has his revenge. The party starts to steam like a boling pot and by the time you arrive at the first difficult spots (and Razeem finds you again) you´re totally dry. 

From afar, the mountain wasn’t so imposing; looking at it from below it´s another matter entirely. The climbing starts just fine, and for a couple hours you find only easy slopes and climbs. Then you find a ledge that goes upwards for a hundred yards or so, before dissapearing into the vertical wall. 

“Another ledge.” Announces Razeem, pointing at some point, about 60 feet over you. “It continues easy easy from here”


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 23, 2004)

Menghil looks upwards to the ledge and considers the mountain side.

"We climb?"

He looks to the mephit.

"Is there anything up there to tie a rope to?"


[ooc - how climbable is the path up to the ledge?]


----------



## Zerth (Dec 23, 2004)

"Goes and sees, yes he will!" Razeem says while flying a couple circles around Menghil. "You gots rope?"

If it's possible, Razeem will try to tie a rope somewhere to ease the climbing effort. (Use Rope +10. Take 10, if that's enough.)

Amira looks up in dread. "Climb? I'll never make it. Perhaps I'll use my daily flying spell."


----------



## Ashy (Dec 23, 2004)

"Already used mine..." Jagra complains, looking up at the imposing stone wall.  "I think I'll have my _spider climb_ ready, however..."


----------



## Someone (Dec 23, 2004)

The wall has narrow footholds, but it´s slippery by the rain (it´s on the shadowy part of the mountain, and the sun doesn´t reach here)

Razeem circles around you and, chirps and negates with the head. "Many rocks here, but all small small."


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 23, 2004)

*Al-Khazad, Captain*

"Well, looks like its up to Al-Khazad air transport."

OOC:He will ferry the rest up to the ledge.


----------



## Someone (Dec 23, 2004)

I suppose you activate the Fly ability of the celestial armor and lift the others. Who do you ferry first?


----------



## Zerth (Dec 23, 2004)

(OOC: Amira will not use her only _Fly_ spell, because Al-Khazad can carry her up, too. However, she will cast _Mage Armor_ on Razeem and also on herself, if the earlier spell isn't effective anymore [7 hour duration, cast just before the last fight with the cyclopses].)


----------



## Ashy (Dec 24, 2004)

Jagra bows to the captain, "Many thanks, Al-Khazad, O he of the winged heels!", he remarks jokingly...


----------



## Someone (Dec 27, 2004)

[Just to move things along, I´ll randomly determine who´s lifted first. Rangerjohn may be busy with these days holydays. For that reason I´m going slow.]

Al-Khazad suddendly floats in the air, and with a smile he catches Jagra and lifts him to the upper ledge, with no problem. Indeed the way continues from there; the ledge rests on the lower side of an inclined slope, all covered in gravel where you can walk instead of climb for a good mile or so.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 28, 2004)

Jagra keeps a keen eye out as the captain brings up the others.  '_No need for an ambush from above or below, suren...'_, the gnome thinks to himself.


----------



## Someone (Dec 28, 2004)

Al-Khazad is halfway down the rocky wall when everyone hears a shout from the top. As you look upwards, a shower of gravel and pointy pebbles fall on you.

Jagra: As you started to move to have a better view of the surroundings, you noticed the floor is quite treacherous. In the shadow of the mountain, the wet tiny rocks rest precariously, and you discover that simply making then slide under your feet and falling on you back. The disturbed floor slides under you, and it provokes a chain reaction. Soon all the slope comes alive, rolling down and carrying you to the cliff. 

Down your situation isn´t a lot better. Next to the wall you can avoid most of the falling debris, but still some of them hit and wound you. 

[Al-Khazad and Menghil suffer no damage thanks to the damned Evasion, Amira and Akeeta are wounded for 6 hit points. Jagra is prone and will fall the next round.]


----------



## Ashy (Dec 28, 2004)

Jagra casts _spider climb_ and looks for somewhere firm to take purchase...


----------



## Zerth (Dec 28, 2004)

Amira is annoyed by the falling debris sticking to the wall like glue. "Ahhh! Is there no other way?" she whines.

 Razeem flies up to check the dark ledge above, when there's no more rocks falling on them (With darkvision he should be able to see despite the shadows).


----------



## Someone (Dec 30, 2004)

[Hmm... this is going quite slow. I hope the rest of you hang on soon and we continue the game normally]

Unable to concentrate rolling in the floor (scratc that spell), Jagra is carried by the rolling stones (?) to the edge of the cliff, directly to Al-Khazad´s arms. 

But the captain, distracetd by the falling debris can´t manage to catch the gnome, and he falls the rest of the way onto the pile of gravel and rocks (31 damage), where he, and the rest of you, are half buried by the stream of stones (Amira 7 hit points, Menghil 5, Al-Khazad nothing, Akeeta heals her wounds in a matter of seconds. Status is: Jagra 13/53, Al-Khazad 60/69, Amira 32/45, Menghil 58/63)

If finally ends. A solitary pebble falls on Jagrás head and that´s all.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 30, 2004)

Jagra spits out a mouth full of blood and groans...


----------



## Ashy (Dec 30, 2004)

Double post...


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 31, 2004)

Menghil shrugs off the rocks that bounce of his thick hide and glances around at the others.

"You lot okay?"


----------



## Zerth (Dec 31, 2004)

"I'm more or less in one piece," Amira says. "Oh no, Jagra!" she cries, when she can see the gnome again. She goes to heal him, after they manage to dig themselves free from the rocks.

 OOC: _CSW _& _CLW _on Jagra. Use wand of CLW once to heal herself.


----------



## Someone (Dec 31, 2004)

(Jagra heals 35 hit points, Amira 8. What do you do now?)


----------



## Ashy (Jan 1, 2005)

Jagra moans again, but manages a smile, "Many thanks, Princess..."

He then looks to the Captain, "Can ya not just fly each of us all the way to the top?"


----------



## Zerth (Jan 1, 2005)

"As always, you're welcome," Amira says smiling back at Jagra. "Unless we can find a climbable path your suggestion is the only way up," she continues. "Al-Khazad can carry the rest of us, but Razeem might be able to carry you," Amira adds looking at the gnome.

 (OOC: Razeem and Jagra are both small, so maybe the mephit [str 14] could do it? If carrying people up is not possible, Amira uses Survival (+8 or +10 in Far Realms) [maybe together with Al-Khazad?] to find a safer path.)


----------



## Ashy (Jan 2, 2005)

Jagra shrugs, "Whichever, so long as I don't have to get down the same way..."  The gnome wipes some drying blood from his jerkin as he looks back up to the summit, muttering something about 'deep-fried divine birds...'


----------



## Someone (Jan 3, 2005)

Razeem checks finds that the upper ledge is mostly free of the unstable stones and pebbles, so Al-Khazad lifts the rest of the party there. (his limited flight ability isn´t however long lived enough to carry anyone to the mountain´s top.) From there, you find your way again, in a tiring and difficult climb that doesn´t treat well Amira´s dress.

Several hours pass. When you look down, you see the distance dissolve the jungle into a green mist. The top where you saw the ships is near, but soon after you continue the little rest you´re having, you find something: a dried skeleton, laying flat against the rocks.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 3, 2005)

Jagra carefully moves over and does a search of the body...

OOC: Search 7/+10(15)


----------



## Someone (Jan 3, 2005)

The skeleton belongs to the "definitely dead" category. The causes of the death are evident: a crack in the skull, several other bones broken, and a piece of stiff and old rope in the skeletal hand.  The corpse hasn´t been disturbed by any scavengers.

He (she?) wore fine clothes, and had a scimitar of good steel at his side still in good condition, once you shapen it and remove the oxide. Also there´s a small pouch containing several (relatively) large gems, worth at least 800 dinars (4000 regular gold coins).


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 3, 2005)

[ooc - human skeleton I presume?  Or at least non-cyclopean?]

Menghil leans over the skeleton and considers the rope in it's hands.

"Going up or down do you think?  If there haven't been any visitors, then it'd have to be one of the snatched sailors trying to escape the birdy.  Still, this guy could have been here a long time."


----------



## Someone (Jan 3, 2005)

(yep, in my humanocentic point of view I forget to mention that detail. Two eyes, human size, two ams and legs. Probably human.)


----------



## Ashy (Jan 3, 2005)

Jagra casually pockets the pouch and then draws the scimitar, looking at it.  After a moment of inspection, he straps the scimitar and sheath to his backpack and then makes ready to head out.

"Nothin' remarkable here, just some poor soul who was not as lucky as we were...Seems he had a bit of a nasty fall...."


----------



## Ashy (Jan 3, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> [ooc - human skeleton I presume?  Or at least non-cyclopean?]
> 
> Menghil leans over the skeleton and considers the rope in it's hands.
> 
> "Going up or down do you think?  If there haven't been any visitors, then it'd have to be one of the snatched sailors trying to escape the birdy.  Still, this guy could have been here a long time."




Jagra takes a closer look at the rope, trying to determine if it was cut, snapped, or worn in two...


----------



## Zerth (Jan 4, 2005)

"Menghil is probably right. That was a passenger from one of the ships the bird carried up here. I'd say he's too well-dressed to be a regular sailor," Amira says in between sighs as she looks at her ruined dress with disgust.


----------



## Someone (Jan 4, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Jagra takes a closer look at the rope, trying to determine if it was cut, snapped, or worn in two...




Hard to tell. The end or the short rope is unraveled, but you´re not sure if it was cut and then the weather and time did this, or for some other reason. 

Anyway the climb continues, this time the proximity to the top gives new strenght to your sore legs. Fortunately, you don´t find any other specially difficult climb, and when the sun heads to his rest under the horizon the spot where you saw the ships is at hand. 

Razeem, who´s having an easier time than any of you, return with a concerned face.

"There´s a bird there, big big!"

You look at each other; you remember the massive falcon flying away from the island yesterday, but not returning. Maye you missed it when you were in the jungle.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 4, 2005)

Jagra shrugs, "Perhaps the big bird's young?"


----------



## Zerth (Jan 4, 2005)

"Perhaps. That would also explain, why the bird has been carrying the ships up here. If there are young ones, the mother bird needed a bigger nest," Amira explains. "Let's take a closer look, that's why we came all the way up here."


----------



## Ashy (Jan 4, 2005)

"Bigger nests....and more food for growin' little ones", Jagra remarks grimly...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 4, 2005)

As a forum moderator I need to close this thread for being close to or over 500 posts. If someone could please create the continuation thread (probably the DM) and then email me at creamsteak@hotmail.com, I can take care of that quickly.


----------



## Someone (Jan 4, 2005)

Sorry, I didn´t notice/know that detail. Moving to Under Strange Stars II, then.


----------

